# اسباب العيوب التي تظهر في المعدات والماكينات .. دعوة للنقاش..!!



## د.محمد باشراحيل (6 نوفمبر 2009)

الأخوة المهندسين الأفاضل 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..​ 
تخسر الشركات والمصانع في اي دولة البلايين 
بأسباب العيوب والمشاكل التي تظهر في المعدات والماكينات والأجهزة والأنظمة.. ​ 
مما يؤثر على الناتج القومي gnp 
وقد أحببت ان اطرح هذا الموضوع بين أيديكم..​ 
وهي دعوة للنقاش والمشاركة .. وإبداء الرأي .. ​ 
ونحن هنا في سبيل التعلم .. نحترم الأراء .. اياً كانت ..
لذا ارجو ان لاتبخلوا في ابداء السبب او الأسباب ..​ 
وسوف نجمعها من مشاركاتكم .. ونحددها ونقوم بتصنيفها إلى الأسباب الرئيسية والثانوية.. 
ومن ثم نحدد طرق منعها وأساليب معالجتها. ​ 
وفق الله الجميع .​ 

ملحوظة هامة: 
الأخوة الزملاء والأعضاء المهندسين الأفاضل :
بعد ان أصبح عدد المشاركات والمداخلات أكثر من 130 
وكلها والحمد لله ملاحظات وإضافات 
قيمة ومفيدة وأثرت الموضوع بطريقة مميزة وواعية 
فقد أحببت أن أحدد بعضا ً من المشاركات للإطلاع عليها أولا 
ومن ثم الإطلاع على بقية المشاركات 
وإبداء الملاحظات والإضافات القيمة منكم.
وفقكم الله وبارك فيكم.

المشاركات هي :
الصفحة 2 : مشاركة رقم 19
الصفحة 4 : مشاركة رقم 33، 36 
الصفحة 5 : مشاركة رقم 49 ، 50 
الصفحة 6 : مشاركة رقم 54 
الصفحة 7 : مشاركة رقم 62
الصفحة 9 : مشاركة رقم 87
الصفحة 10 : مشاركة رقم 100
الصفحة 11 : مشاركة رقم 103 ، 106
الصفحة 13 : مشاركة رقم 121 ، 122 ، 129 
الصفحة 14 : مشاركة رقم 133​


----------



## zamalkawi (6 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع أخ محمد
وهو جزء من تخصصي
أو بصورة أدق، تخصصي هو جزء منه
على كل حال الأسباب كثيرة
سأشارك عندما يكون عندي المزيد من الوقت


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

سوف أضع احد الأسباب ..وهو :
1- العيوب التصميمية..

ارجو المشاركة وتوضيح أكثر لهذا السبب ..وطريقة تلافيه.


----------



## سامح سليم التترى (9 نوفمبر 2009)

اسمحوا لى بمداخلة بسيطة
أولا أنا أتعجب من عدم المشاركة الكثيفة فى هذا الموضوع بالرغم من أهميته البالغة ؟
أكتب الان لاعادة الموضوع الى الصفحة الاولى ربما يجد المشاركة اللائقة التى اتوقعها من الاخوة الاعزاء
وأضيف : 
ان اهمية أعمال الفحص التى يجب ان تتم على المعدات و الماكينات فور تركيبها و البدء فى تشغيلها 
أعنى ان يتم قياس الاهتزازات ، درجة الحرارة ، الـ Start Amper للمواتير ..... الخ
ومن ثم الاحتفاظ ببصمة للماكينة وهى فى حالتها المثالية 
بعد ذلك يتم دوريا قياس المتغيرات السابقة و مقارنته بالبصمة الاصلية للماكينة 
و الاستعانة بالرسم البيانى بانواعه المختلفة وتسجيل كل الظواهر و الاعراض على هذا الرسم البيانى
سيمنحنا هذا الامر القدرة على وضع حدود على الرسم البيانى تمثل جرس انذار لو حدث تدهور للماكينة أو أحد أجزائها
يمكننا الان أيضا بناء برنامج للصيانة الوقائية و الدورية
الاكثر من ذلك سيصبح هناك تاريخ للماكينه موثق يمنح الجميع خبرات لا حدود لها
وأخيراً لكم منى كل تقدير


----------



## زرقة السماء (10 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ...

موضوع ممتاز و هام جدا دكتور محمد هل ستتطرقون الى تصميم الالات ( بشكل نظري ) كون التصميم الجيد مهم جدا لتفادي مثل هذه العيوب؟؟

اذا كان كذلك لدي ملخص لنظريات الانهيار ( بشكل نظري مبسط ) بامكانني المساهمة به قريبا ان شاء الله 

ننتظر البقية للمشاركة فالموضوع مهم جدا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 نوفمبر 2009)

سامح سليم التترى;1346572 قال:


> اسمحوا لى بمداخلة بسيطة
> أولا أنا أتعجب من عدم المشاركة الكثيفة فى هذا الموضوع بالرغم من أهميته البالغة ؟
> أكتب الان لاعادة الموضوع الى الصفحة الاولى ربما يجد المشاركة اللائقة التى اتوقعها من الاخوة الاعزاء
> وأضيف :
> ...


 

الأخ المهندس سامح التتري .. 
شكرا على مداخلتك الأكثر من قيمة .. 
حيث انها اشارت إلى أحد الأسباب الرئيسية للعيوب والأعطال في الماكنات .. 
نعم سوء التشغيل وسوء الصيانة له تأثير على إنتاج الماكنات وخروجها من الخدمة .. 
وبالتالي إنخفاض الإيرادات.. وقد تؤدي إلى خسارة .. 
خاصة وان السوق به منافسين على أهبة الإستعداد لتغطية الناقص.. 
وبالتالي خسارة عملاء.. ​ 

انتظر مداخلات الأخوة المهندسين الأعضاء ..لإثراء الموضوع..​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا د . محمد على طرحك .

بالرغم من انه طابع اداري للأنتاج الصناعي .

ولي رغبة بالمشاركة للأهمية .

ان مبدا العمل واحد لك ماكنة لكن التصميم يختلف حسب نوع الشكل والمميزات لكل مصنع منتج لهذه الماكنات . 

وهناك ايضا المواصفات ونوع المواد المستخدمه في صنعها .

ويحتاج الموضوع الى وفرة من المعلومات النظرية والوصفية العملية من خلال تراكم الخبرات من قبل المهندسين 

في مواقع العمل .

ان الأسباب والعيوب التي تظهر في المعدات والماكينات تساعد القائمين في فهم متطلبات التشغيل السليم والصيانة 

الفعالة والأصلاح الدقيق لما يتعرض له من المشاكل , واذا كان ذلك يتطلب خبرة عملية لا محال , فلابد من خلفية 

هندسية وعلمية تدعم فهم المبادئ .

لذا نناشد المهندسين في المشاركة وطرح ارائهم من خلال تجاربهم في العمل .

مع التقدير .



البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا د . محمد على طرحك .

بالرغم من انه طابع اداري للأنتاج الصناعي .

ولي رغبة بالمشاركة للأهمية .

ان مبدا العمل واحد لك ماكنة لكن التصميم يختلف حسب نوع الشكل والمميزات لكل مصنع منتج لهذه الماكنات . 

وهناك ايضا المواصفات ونوع المواد المستخدمه في صنعها .

ويحتاج الموضوع الى وفرة من المعلومات النظرية والوصفية العملية من خلال تراكم الخبرات من قبل المهندسين 

في مواقع العمل .

ان الأسباب والعيوب التي تظهر في المعدات والماكينات تساعد القائمين في فهم متطلبات التشغيل السليم والصيانة 

الفعالة والأصلاح الدقيق لما يتعرض له من المشاكل , واذا كان ذلك يتطلب خبرة عملية لا محال , فلابد من خلفية 

هندسية وعلمية تدعم فهم المبادئ .

لذا نناشد المهندسين في المشاركة وطرح ارائهم من خلال تجاربهم في العمل .

مع التقدير .



البغدادي


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرى محمد نورى;1348118 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا د . محمد على طرحك .
> 
> بالرغم من انه طابع اداري للأنتاج الصناعي .
> 
> ...


 

الشكر لك مهندس شكري .. ​ 
وكما تفضلت .. ​ 


> واذا كان ذلك يتطلب خبرة عملية لا محال , فلابد من خلفية
> 
> هندسية وعلمية تدعم فهم المبادئ .
> 
> لذا نناشد المهندسين في المشاركة وطرح ارائهم من خلال تجاربهم في العمل .


 
الحقيقة .. هناك عيوب في التصميمات الأساسية لأي معدة .. 
التصميم يتم بناءا على مواصفات Specifications 
هذه المواصفات تشمل وتحدد المواصفات القياسية ( Standards ) مثل ASME , BS,JS,CS .. 
وهذه تحدد المواصفات القياسية لمكونات المنتج النهائي.. 
وأحياناً للمنتج النهائي .. مثلا التربينة .. او المرجل .. او المضخة ..​ 
هذه مقدمة .. أحببت إدراجها لمعرفة الأثر المرتجع FEEDBACK من الأخوة المهندسين ..​ 
بارك الله فيك ..​


----------



## عمراياد (10 نوفمبر 2009)

في اعتقادي ان تقادم المعدات و الماكينات هو احد الاسباب الرئيسة 
فالماكنه لها عمر زمني معين وان مواصلة استخدام الماكنة في الانتاج رغم اندثارها 
يؤثر سلبيا على المواصفات الفنية للمنتج .. 


تقبل مروري المتواضع


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 نوفمبر 2009)

عمراياد قال:


> في اعتقادي ان تقادم المعدات و الماكينات هو احد الاسباب الرئيسة
> فالماكنه لها عمر زمني معين وان مواصلة استخدام الماكنة في الانتاج رغم اندثارها
> يؤثر سلبيا على المواصفات الفنية للمنتج ..
> 
> ...


 

نعم أخي الفاضل هو طبعا أحد الأسباب 

مشكور على المداخلة القيمة..

نعم هناك عمر إفتراضي لكل معدة .. وهناك ما يسمى ب Brake even point 
حيث ان تكاليف صيانة المعدة تستهلك اكثر من قيمة اخرى جديدة فتستبدل عندئذ ..

وهذا يؤخذ في الحسبان عند شراء المعدة ومعرفة قيمة لأصول الثابتة والتكاليف التشغيلية..

بارك الله فيك..​


----------



## mhassanien (10 نوفمبر 2009)

الأخوة الأفاضل أنا لست مهندسا و لكن أعشق الفكر الهندسي و بفضل الله أفكر في حلول غير تقليدية لأي مشكلة المهم أن لا تكلف صاحب المشكلة مبلغا كبيرا من المال و لكن نظرا لأننا العرب لا نعترف بالفكر العربي و لدينا عقدة الخواجة (كما يقال باللهجة المصرية) إلا أن الملاحظ في الماكينات الأجنبية بكل مواصفاتها العالمية عدم مراعاتها للظروف المناخية و طبيعة العامل عليها و ذلك من خلال التصميم لهذه الماكينات كما أن هناك مشكلة تؤثر على العمر الإفتراضي لأي ماكينة و كذلك على ما بداخل الماكينة من أجزاء و هو إتجاه وضع الماكينة فلعل العلماء القدامى بعهد الفراعنة قد أيقنوا هذه المعلومة فترى العديد من تصميماتهم و بالأخص الأهرامات تعتمد على الإتجاهات الأربع الرئيسية و قد لاحظت بالتجربة أن إتجاه الجنوب مؤثر جدا و بطريقة فعالة على العمر الإفتراضي للماكينات و بالأخص إذا تم توجيه ظهر الماكينة لهذا الإتجاه ....


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 نوفمبر 2009)

زرقة السماء قال:


> السلام عليكم ...
> 
> موضوع ممتاز و هام جدا دكتور محمد هل ستتطرقون الى تصميم الالات ( بشكل نظري ) كون التصميم الجيد مهم جدا لتفادي مثل هذه العيوب؟؟
> 
> ...


 
الأخت المهندسة زرقة السماء
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..

سوف نتعرض لذلك بمشيئة الله .. وبإنتظار الملخص ..

وفقك الله وبارك فيك.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> شكرا جزيلا د . محمد على طرحك .
> 
> بالرغم من انه طابع اداري للأنتاج الصناعي .
> 
> ...


 



د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الشكر لك مهندس شكري .. ​
> 
> وكما تفضلت .. ​
> 
> ...


 
عودة لمشاركة المشرف مهندسنا شكري محمد نوري.​ 
التصميم يتم بناءا على مواصفات Specifications 
هذه المواصفات تشمل وتحدد المواصفات القياسية ( Standards ) مثل ASME , BS,JS,CS .. 
وهذه تحدد المواصفات القياسية لمكونات المنتج النهائي.. 
وأحياناً للمنتج النهائي .. مثلا التربينة .. او المرجل .. او المضخة ..

المواد المستخدمة في التصنيع .. ونقصد بها المواد الخام ..مطابقتها ايضا للمواصفات القياسية 
مثل مواصفات ASTM 

وكذلك موضوع الصيانة والتشغيل.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 نوفمبر 2009)

mhassanien قال:


> الأخوة الأفاضل أنا لست مهندسا و لكن أعشق الفكر الهندسي و بفضل الله أفكر في حلول غير تقليدية لأي مشكلة المهم أن لا تكلف صاحب المشكلة مبلغا كبيرا من المال و لكن نظرا لأننا العرب لا نعترف بالفكر العربي و لدينا عقدة الخواجة (كما يقال باللهجة المصرية) إلا أن الملاحظ في الماكينات الأجنبية بكل مواصفاتها العالمية عدم مراعاتها للظروف المناخية و طبيعة العامل عليها و ذلك من خلال التصميم لهذه الماكينات كما أن هناك مشكلة تؤثر على العمر الإفتراضي لأي ماكينة و كذلك على ما بداخل الماكينة من أجزاء و هو إتجاه وضع الماكينة فلعل العلماء القدامى بعهد الفراعنة قد أيقنوا هذه المعلومة فترى العديد من تصميماتهم و بالأخص الأهرامات تعتمد على الإتجاهات الأربع الرئيسية و قد لاحظت بالتجربة أن إتجاه الجنوب مؤثر جدا و بطريقة فعالة على العمر الإفتراضي للماكينات و بالأخص إذا تم توجيه ظهر الماكينة لهذا الإتجاه ....


 

لي عودة للموضوع وهو مهم جدا جدا في التصميم ..​


----------



## ايمن الكبره (11 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​احب فى البدية ان اشكر د/محمد على طرح هذا الموضوع الهام جدا.
واعتقد من اهم العوامل التى تودى الى ظهور عيوب فى المعدات هى:
1- عدم تدريب العامل على المعدة مما يودى الى الاستخدام الخاطئ وهذا يقلل من العمر الافتراضى للمعدة.
2-البيئة المحيطة بالمعدة لها تاثير كبير على قدرتها على العمل مثل درجة الحرارة والرطوبة لان معظم المعدات تحتاج الى ظروف معينة عند التشغيل.
 والله اعلم​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (12 نوفمبر 2009)

الأخ الكريم mhassanien

ملاحظتك في محلها:
حيث ان الظروف المناخية لها تأثير على أداء وكفاءة الماكنة.. وعدم أخذها في الحسبان 
له تأثير سلبي على العمر الإفتراضي..

درجات الحرارة في أوروبا وأمريكا الشمالية واليابان 
لاتصل في أغلبها إلى الأربعين مئوية ( درجة حرارة الظل Shade Temperature ) 
بينما تصل في الدول العربية (بعضها) إلى 50 درجة مئوية..
كما ان الغبار ( العواصف الرملية Sand Storm ) .. له تأثير ..

بعض الدول غيرت من المواصفات وطلبت تحقيق شرط إجراء إختبارات الأداء Performance Test 
عند درجة حرارة 55 مئوية.. وايضا رطوبة .. 90%.. حيث نصت مواصفاتها العامة Specification على ذلك الشرط..​


> الماكينات الأجنبية بكل مواصفاتها العالمية عدم مراعاتها للظروف المناخية و طبيعة العامل عليها و ذلك من خلال التصميم لهذه الماكينات


 
أما بالنسبة لموضوع الإتجاه ففي الحقيقة لم اطلع على ذلك إلا في هذه المشاركة ..وسوف أحاول البحث عن هذا الموضوع..وهو يستحق البحث.​


> هناك مشكلة تؤثر على العمر الإفتراضي لأي ماكينة و كذلك على ما بداخل الماكينة من أجزاء و هو إتجاه وضع الماكينة


 
شكرا على مداخلتك القيمة وإضافتك المفيدة .​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (12 نوفمبر 2009)

ايمن الكبره;1349613 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> 
> احب فى البدية ان اشكر د/محمد على طرح هذا الموضوع الهام جدا.
> واعتقد من اهم العوامل التى تودى الى ظهور عيوب فى المعدات هى:
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
الأخ الكريم مهندس أيمن الكبرة ..​ 
أشكر لك مداخلتك القيمة والمفيدة.. وبسط الضوء على عنصر مهم في التشغيل والصيانة..
والتي تكلف الكثير ..
هناك إهمال من بعض المؤسسات في التدريب على التشغيل .. وعدم إختيار المشغلين الجيدين .. 
في محاولة لتخفيض المصاريف التشغيلية برواتب منخفضة لعمالة ضعيفة المستوى..
نظرا لعدم إدراكهم بفاعلية العنصر البشري في المحافظة على أداء المعدة وفي تحسين الإنتاج ورفع الكفاءة.. ..
 مع إغفال التدريب المستمر لجميع فئات العمالة العادية والمهرة .. 
وكذلك لا ننسى عامل التحفيز المعنوي والمادي لهذه العمالة.​ 
بالنسبة لعامل الظروف المناخية فقد علقت عليه في المشاركة السابقة.​ 
تقبل تحياتي .​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 نوفمبر 2009)

العيوب تنحصر في:

1- عيوب تصميمية Design Defects
2- عيوب تصنيعية Manufacturing Defects
3-عيوب التشغيل والصيانة Operation and Maintenance Defects 
4-عيوب التركيبات خاصة في المصانع ومحطات التوليد عند تنصيب المعدات.

يندرج تحت العيوب التصميمية :
ا- وضع مواصفات لاتحقق المتطلبات ( مواصفات رديئة ) Weak Specification 
ب- اختيار مواد خام غير مطابقة للمواصفات القياسية .Selection of Raw material not satisfying Srandards 
ج- اختيار أجزاء ومكونات المعدة غير مطابقة للمواصفات القياسية.Selection of Equipment parts and components not satisfying Srandards 
د- اهمال الظروف المناخية في منطقة التشغيل وعدم اخذها في الإعتبار (عند اعداد المواصفات)
Negligence of Environmental Conditions

هذا من حيث العيوب التصميمية .. 

والعيب التصميمي يعرف كالتالي :
ضعف أو خلل في جزء(معدة مثلا) ينتج عن عيب في الأداء والذي يمكن تلافيه فقط عن طريق تحويل أو تعديل أو إعادة التصميم لهذا الجزء. 

ارجو من الأخوة المهندسين الأفاضل المشاركة في إلقاء الضوء على العيب التصميمي 
بأمثلة .. وصور .. واي إضافات..

تحياتي وتقديري لكل من ساهم ومن سيساهم في إثراء الموضوع.


----------



## د.محبس (14 نوفمبر 2009)

اسباب العيوب هي: من مناقشة اهل خبرة
1: Construction error in the tolerance
2: nonlinearity behavior in design
3: operating and maintenance are non sufficient
4: environment conditions
5: insertion effect
6: unrepresentative samples
7: وشكرا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 نوفمبر 2009)

د.محبس قال:


> اسباب العيوب هي: من مناقشة اهل خبرة
> 1: Construction error in the tolerance
> 2: nonlinearity behavior in design
> 3: operating and maintenance are non sufficient
> ...


 

مشكور م.محبس :
1- تم اضافة العيب الرابع وهو ما يعرف بالتنصيب او التركيبات ..بند 4
2- هذا عيب تصميمي تم ذكره 
3- تم ذكره في 3
4- تم ذكره في العيوب التصميمية 
5-مالمقصود ب :
5: insertion effect ؟؟؟؟ هل تقصد إحلال بعض المواد في المواد الخام.؟؟
6: unrepresentative samples ؟؟؟ هذه يؤخذ بها اثناء التصنيع واعداد العينات للفحص والمعاينة والإختبار .. والتأكد منها في الإختبارات الروتينية والأداء وإختبارات الموقع إن كان هنا ك تنصيب وإنشاء..


----------



## د.محبس (14 نوفمبر 2009)

insertion effect: التأثر بقيمة شي ما. مثلا اذا كانت الماكنة تحتاج هواء ساخن لغرض معين hot liquid واستخدمت في ظروف جوية باردة فان ذلك يوثر على اداء الماكنة بسب تغير ظرف التشفيل المدخل المثالي. سوف اقرب لك مثال اقرب عن طريق اجهزة القياس مثلا اذا وضعنا
cold thermometer into a hot liquid can cool the liquid and so change in the temperature

unrepresentative samples: انت تعرف ان المكائن تصنع اولا في مختبرات وتصنع في البداية نماذج مصغرة وتوثر عليها الظروف البيئيةالمستخدمة في الواقع من اجل نجاح الماكنة فاذا لم ياخذ بنظر الاعتبار كل الحتمالات المتوقعة لهذا النوذج في ارض الواقع فسوف تفشل بعد فترة.


----------



## د.محبس (14 نوفمبر 2009)

: unrepresentative samples ؟؟؟ هذه يؤخذ بها اثناء التصنيع واعداد العينات للفحص والمعاينة والإختبار .. والتأكد منها في الإختبارات الروتينية والأداء وإختبارات الموقع إن كان هنا ك تنصيب وإنشاء..

كلام صحيح م.محمد


----------



## د.محبس (14 نوفمبر 2009)

: unrepresentative samples ؟؟؟ هذه يؤخذ بها اثناء التصنيع واعداد العينات للفحص والمعاينة والإختبار .. والتأكد منها في الإختبارات الروتينية والأداء وإختبارات الموقع إن كان هنا ك تنصيب وإنشاء..

كلام صحيح م.محمد


----------



## السيد خضير (14 نوفمبر 2009)

ان من ضمن العيوب التى تعمل على اضعاف الانتاج وتلحقة بالاذى انا هذا


----------



## اريان انكل (14 نوفمبر 2009)

من احد السباب لتي رأيتها في موقع العمل الي فيه اعمل هو عدم الانتباه الى صحة تركيب اجزاء المعده او عدم الاهتمام بنظافة المعده عند التركيب فقد وجدنا كميه لا يستهان بها من الحصى متوسطة الحجم في داخل احد امبلرات الضخ وكما وجدنا سداده بلاستيكيه في انبوب دخول السائل المراد ضخه فكان يعيق دخول السائل بشكل كبير وهناك اسباب اخرى لايسعني ذكرها في هذه العجاله وشكرا


----------



## أبو روح المهندس (14 نوفمبر 2009)

_اخي العزيز_
_ان العيوب التى تظهر في الماكنات يعزى ذلك الى بعض الاسباب منها:_
_1_المواد التي صنعت منها الالة او الماكنة ومدى مطابقتها للمواصفات القياسية_
_2_الخبرات الهندسية التى من خلالها تم تصنيع الالة او الماكنة هل تحمل الخبرة الكافية ام لا؟_
_3_عدم ادامة الالة او الماكنة بين فترة واخرى_
_وهناك اسباب اخرى كثيرة لا يمكن سردها الان_


----------



## أبو روح المهندس (14 نوفمبر 2009)

_اضف الى ذلك :_
_دخول المواد المصنعة الى مختبرات القياس والمواد_


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 نوفمبر 2009)

اريان انكل قال:


> من احد السباب لتي رأيتها في موقع العمل الي فيه اعمل هو عدم الانتباه الى صحة تركيب اجزاء المعده او عدم الاهتمام بنظافة المعده عند التركيب فقد وجدنا كميه لا يستهان بها من الحصى متوسطة الحجم في داخل احد امبلرات الضخ وكما وجدنا سداده بلاستيكيه في انبوب دخول السائل المراد ضخه فكان يعيق دخول السائل بشكل كبير وهناك اسباب اخرى لايسعني ذكرها في هذه العجاله وشكرا


 
المهندس اريان انكل 
اشكر لك مداخلتك القيمة والتي جاءت من واقع خبرة وتجربة ..
نعم ..وهذه تدخل في عيوب التركيب وايضا الخطأ البشري ..
وعدم إتباع توصيات وإرشادات الصانع المنصوص عليها
في كتيبات التشغيل والصيانة.

اكرر شكري .. وتقبل تحياتي.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 نوفمبر 2009)

أبو روح المهندس قال:


> _اخي العزيز_
> _ان العيوب التى تظهر في الماكنات يعزى ذلك الى بعض الاسباب منها:_
> _1_المواد التي صنعت منها الالة او الماكنة ومدى مطابقتها للمواصفات القياسية_
> _2_الخبرات الهندسية التى من خلالها تم تصنيع الالة او الماكنة هل تحمل الخبرة الكافية ام لا؟_
> ...


 


أبو روح المهندس قال:


> _اضف الى ذلك :_
> _دخول المواد المصنعة الى مختبرات القياس والمواد_


 
 الأخ العزيز ابوروح المهندس

نعم اخي .. من الأسباب الرئيسية هو عدم المطابقة للمواصفات القياسية
 وتدني الخبرة لدى العمالة في التصنيع وهو ما يعرف ب Workmanship ..

ارجو توضيح المقصود من 



> 3_عدم ادامة الالة او الماكنة بين فترة واخرى


 
وايضاً ..


> دخول المواد المصنعة الى مختبرات القياس والمواد


 
اشكر لك مداخلتك .. وانتظر تعقيبك ..

تقبل تحياتي.​


----------



## الياس عبد النور (17 نوفمبر 2009)

المشاركة هي التالية


----------



## الياس عبد النور (17 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اشكر الدكتور محمد للطرح والمناقشة واحببت الن اضيف ما يلي
حسب خبرتي وتعاملي مع طبقة واسعة من العاملين في المعامل وحتى مع رؤسائهم واداراتهم تبين لي ما يلي


1- اداريين لا يتركون اي مجال للخطا المفاجئ الا ما ندر وذلك بسبب متابعتهم لامور الصيانة الدورية وفهمهم لامور عملهم جيدا وانشاء كادر فني وتقني ملم ولديه جميع الخبرات وفي جميع التخصصات التي يحتاجونها ضمن معملهم او صالات انتاجهم 2- اداريين متمكنين لا كنهم لا يملكون خبرات في مجال الصيانة ولاكن يملكون كادر تقني وفني _ومهندسين_ قوي مما ينتج عن ذلك اضطراب في اعمال الصيانة ولاكن لا يوجد توقف للعمل بشكل كبير ولا خسائر كبيرة 3- وهنا الطامة الكبرى اداريين لا يهمهم الا الامور المالية والسلطة للاسف ويتركون الشؤون الفنية او الصيانة او تغيير القطع للمهندسين وللفنيين المتدربين وليس المتمكنين وهنا تكمن المشكلة اذ ان اي منهم يقوم باصلاح اي جزء اصلاح جزئي لانه لا يدرك هل تم الاصلاح على اتم وجه ام انه لم يتم فهو لا يعرف كيف يقوب باختبار ما تم اصلاحة ولا ما تم تغييره بل وانه لا يدري ما اذا كانت القطع المركبة من النوع الاصلي ام لا مما يؤدي الى فك وتركيب الجزء اكثر من مرة وبما ان اليد العاملة ليست خبيرة فان الاعطال تزداد ولا احد سيعلم لماذا



على سبيل المثال 
في احد المعامل التي زرتها بسبب عطل في ضاغط الهواء كانت النتيجة عدم تغيير زيت الضاغط منذ اكثر من سنتين وفي النهاية احترق الزيت كله ولاول صوت الضجيج الكبير للضاغط لما انتبه اليه احد ولاكن الزيت قد انتهى للاسف 

وهكذا الكثير من الاخطاء ناهيك عن اخطاء التركيب ممن يفتكرون انهم خبراء وهم لا يفقهون مع الاسف شيء ولاكنهم لا يعترفون وقد ممرت ايضا بهذه التجربة في احد المعامل ولاكن لاني مهندس صغير السن فلا احد يصدق ما اقول وعندما تقع المشاكل فانهم يقولون بالفعل قال هذا فلان وللاسف بعد خسارة الاموال 

مثال اخر 

في احد المعامل دعيد لاركب عدد من القطع المستعملة لمعمل تجليد كتب ولاكني تفاجات بانه قد اتى قبلي ثلاثة خبراء وكانت الفاتورة تقريبا 3500 دولار في 3 ايام والنتيجة عمل المكنات ب 30 % من طاقتها الانتاجية 

​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 نوفمبر 2009)

الياس عبد النور;1358967 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> 
> اشكر الدكتور محمد للطرح والمناقشة واحببت الن اضيف ما يلي
> حسب خبرتي وتعاملي مع طبقة واسعة من العاملين في المعامل وحتى مع رؤسائهم واداراتهم تبين لي ما يلي​
> ...


الأخ الكريم المهندس إلياس عبدالنور ..
جزاك الله خير على الإستفاضة في موضوع العيوب الناجمة عن التشغيل والصيانة .. 
والتي يرجع بعضها إلى العامل البشري.. 
بالنسبة للبند 1.. فليس لدي هناك اي تعليق حيث إدارة الصيانة تسير وفق منهج محدد.​ 
أما البندين 2،3 ويعتبر العامل الأهم وهو عدم إدراك أهمية الصيانة :​ 
يجب ان يكون هناك هيكل تنظيمي للصيانة تحدد فيه كافة المسئوليات والصلاحيات.. 
لإدارة أوقسم الصيانة.. وعلاقتها بالإدارة العليا .. 
ويكون إتصالها مباشرة بالمدير العام .. وليس بمدير الإنتاج مع وجود التنسيق بينهما طبعاً..
وبها اقسام لقطع الغيار والمستودع ونظام بطاقة العمل Job card ..وتدريب..وقسم محاسبي ..​ 
ولقد ذكرت ذلك في كتاب المدخل لأعمال الصيانة .. ​ 
مثبــت: تخطيط وجدولة أعمال الصيانة 2,1 ‏​ 
وكذلك في :​ 
تخطيط الصيانة – الرقابة والتحكم في الأداء والكفاءة..Maint. Planningerf.&Eff.Control​ 
وايضا: ​ 
تخطيط الصيانة - نظام اوامر العمل Maintenance Planning - Work Order System ‏​ 

طبعاً موضوع التركيب وهو أحد الأسباب ،،فقد يؤدي عدم الدقة في التركيب او التنصيب إلى إهتزازات تؤدي إلى زيادة الإجهادات ومن ثم شروخ .. وانهيار للمعدة ..​ 
مداخلة أكثر من قيمة أتت من خبرة وممارسة في المجال الميداني.​ 
بارك الله فيك..​


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (17 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
استاذي الفاضل الدكتور محمد باشراحيل...
من العيوب التي تظهر في الماكينات والانظم والمعدات هي بالترتيب:
1-العيوب التصميميه كماذكرت حضرتك.
فالعيوم التصميميه من الممكن ان تكون خطأفي اختيار المواد او الابعاد او حساب الاحمال الميكانيكيه او اهمال وليكن مثلا ال endurance strengthاو ال design factor او ال prediction of failure
فمثلا ال endurance strengthوهي قدرة الماده على مقاومة الانهيار(failure)
وال design factor هو عباره عن عامل يقيس الامان النسبي للمعده او الجزء المصمم بعنى عند تصميم ترس مثلا بعد حساب الاجهادات الميكانيكيه ونقوم بضرب هذا الرقم في معامل الامان هذا ويحدد على حسب موقعه واهميته في الماكينه
وال prediction of failureهو بعنى ان على المصممين ان يضعوا في حساباتهم ان الاجزاء الميكانيكيه المعرضه للحمال من الممكن ان تنهار لذا لإكمال التصميم حتى لايحدث الانهيار.
ومشكلة ال creepالتي تظهر في الاجزاء الميكانيكيه والتي هي اساس الانهيار والكلام في هذا الموضوع كثير جداااااا بداية من نظريه Von Mises stress الى نظريةGoodmanالى نظرية Soderbergالى اخره وال creepهو بالمعنى الحرفي الزحف ولكن معناه الميكانيكي انه عندما تتعرض المواد لأحمال عاليه جدا بإستمرار فإنه يحدث للماده تشققات تنمو مع الزمن وتسبب الانهيار وهذا هو الزحف.وكما ذكر استاذي الدكتور محمد ان التصميم يتم على بناء مواصفات مثل ASMEاو AISIاوSAEاو ANSI.
وهناك عوامل اخرى توضع اثناء التصميم وهي مهمه جدااااا مثل :
surface finish
material factors
reliability factor
size factor
corrosion and enviromental factors
اعلمو يا اخواني ان سر الطفره بيننا وبين الغرب هو علم المواد وميكانيكا المواد وهذا هو سر تفوقهم علينا في علم التصميم الميكانيكي.وهذا تلخيص بسيط جدا عن عيوب التصميم.
2-عيوب التشغيل والصيانه
واهم شيئ هو الصيانه فهي اساس زيادة عمر الماكينه فإذا تمت الصيانه بشكل صحيح ودوري فإن هذا يزيد من العمر الافتراضي لها
وعيوب التشغيل مثلما ذكر اخي سامح سليم.
وتقبلوا مروري المتواضع....


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (17 نوفمبر 2009)

صوره ل creep deformation


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 نوفمبر 2009)

مصطفى مشرفه;1359138 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> استاذي الفاضل الدكتور محمد باشراحيل...
> من العيوب التي تظهر في الماكينات والانظم والمعدات هي بالترتيب:
> 1-العيوب التصميميه كماذكرت حضرتك.
> ...


 

المهندس الفاضل مصطفى مشرفة ​ 
بارك الله فيك .. ما شاء الله احطت بمجمل العيوب التصميمية.
شرفني مرورك .. ومداخلتك الثرية .. العلمية .. 
كنت أنتظرها .. حيث وضعت رؤوس أقلام رغبة في حث وبعث الأفكار .. 
وجذب المهندسين الأفاضل للمشاركة..​ 
مرورك ليس متواضعا .. بل درٌ مكنون ففيه الكثير..​ 
وفي إنتظار المزيد ..​ 
***​ 
أذكر ان هناك كلتش Clutch لضاغط مكيف سيارة 
وحصل انه كان ينكسر .. وبدأت الشكاوى على شركة تويوتا في أحد موديلاتها..
وكنت أشرفت وقمت شخصيا بالإختبارات وقياس الأبعاد ومعرفة التصاميم..
اضافة إلى الإختبارات الغير إتلافية NDTللعمود .. 
وجدنا ان تصميم الأبعاد ينقص بحوالي 9 مم في القطر .. 
فتم تغيير القطر في التصاميم المستقبلية .. وإستدعاء السيارات لتغيير 
الكمبرسور.Recall system fir deffective items .​ 
***
كما انه أثناء التشكيل والتشغيل والمعالجات الحرارية فإن المواد والأجزاء تتأثر بالأجهادات الحرارية والمتبقية​ 
Thermal stresses وكذلك Residual stresses ....
***​ 
وهناك حالات خطأ في نسب المواد لخام( السبيكة) مما أدى إلى عدم تحمل المعدة للإجهادات ..
عند إجراء اختبارات الأداء.​ 
***
اكرر شكري .. وسوف أعود للمناقشة .
بوركت وعوفيت.​


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (18 نوفمبر 2009)

نعم يا استاذي الفاضل ال residual stressله عامل مهم جدا وال thermal stressعند عمليات التشغيل على المواد..جزاك الله كل خير يامعلمي الفاضل..ونفعنا الله بعلمك..واعتقد ان الذي حدث للعمود هو creep ناشئ عن torsion stressesالمتكرره مع ال bending stresses ..وخطأ في الابعاد إذن هو خطأ في حساب هذه الاحمال الميكانيكيه..
من الممكن ان يكون هناك حل اخر ياسيدي الفاضل الا وهو تغيير نوع المعدن المصنوع منه العمود بحيث يكون Yield Strengthله اكبر من ال compound stressesالتي تؤثر عليه..


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (18 نوفمبر 2009)

مصطفى مشرفه قال:


> نعم يا استاذي الفاضل ال residual stressله عامل مهم جدا وال thermal stressعند عمليات التشغيل على المواد..جزاك الله كل خير يامعلمي الفاضل..ونفعنا الله بعلمك..واعتقد ان الذي حدث للعمود هو creep ناشئ عن torsion stressesالمتكرره مع ال bending stresses ..وخطأ في الابعاد إذن هو خطأ في حساب هذه الاحمال الميكانيكيه..
> من الممكن ان يكون هناك حل اخر ياسيدي الفاضل الا وهو تغيير نوع المعدن المصنوع منه العمود بحيث يكون Yield Strengthله اكبر من ال compound stressesالتي تؤثر عليه..


 
بارك الله فيك مهندس مصطفى

جهد القص هنا هو العامل الرئيسي في كسر العمود Shaft Failure due to torsional stresses 
نعم قد يكون تغيير المواد المصُنع منها العمود تؤدي الغرض..مع تثبيت القطر..

إلا ان شركة تويوتا قامت بتعديل القطر .. طبعا بناءا على معايير تصميم قياسية Design Criteria .. وربما تم تغيير المواد ايضا .. 

كما ذكرت فإن جهد القص .. هو الرئيس لأن العمود في حركة دائمة.. Revolving motion .

حتى وإن تم زيادة Yield stress عن ال compound stress فربما سينكسر..
حيث ان حسابات التصميم ليست ل Tensile stresses ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ألا توافقني ...؟؟؟

في إنتظار مداخلاتك الجميلة الرائعة.


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (18 نوفمبر 2009)

عذرا معلمي الفاضل انا قلت Yield strengthوليس Yield stressفهناك فرق كبير بين stress و Strength
ال stressهو الاجهاد الذي يقع على المعده اما ال strengthفهو قيمة الاجهاد الذي تتحمله المعده وهذا اولا
اما في تصميم العمود يتم الاختيار على اساس ال ultimate strengthوهو عباره عن ال yield strength مقسوما على ال safty factor
ويتم الاخذ في الاعتبار ان تكون ال ductilityجيده للمعدن ومراعاة نسبة الاستطاله..
وهذا هو رايي يا استاذي ومعلمي..
وانا في انتظار مداخلتك ..بارك الله فيك..فنحن نتعلم منك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (18 نوفمبر 2009)

مصطفى مشرفه قال:


> عذرا معلمي الفاضل انا قلت yield strengthوليس yield stressفهناك فرق كبير بين stress و strength
> ال stressهو الاجهاد الذي يقع على المعده اما ال strengthفهو قيمة الاجهاد الذي تتحمله المعده وهذا اولا
> اما في تصميم العمود يتم الاختيار على اساس ال ultimate strengthوهو عباره عن ال yield strength مقسوما على ال safty factor
> ويتم الاخذ في الاعتبار ان تكون ال ductilityجيده للمعدن ومراعاة نسبة الاستطاله..
> ...


 

ممتاز .. فكلنا يتعلم من كلنا.. وليس هناك إستثناء.

بارك الله فيك مهندسنا مصطفى ..
وبدأنا ندخل عمقا في الموضوع .. وهو المطلوب ..

لي عودة للتعليق.. وفقك الله.​


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (18 نوفمبر 2009)

وفقنا الله واياكم يا استاذي..وانت فعلا بحرا من العلم نريد ان نستفيد منه بقدر المستطاع..صدقني يا استاذي انا حلم حياتي اعمل في مجال التصميم الميكانيكي في احدى الشركات الكبرى..وان اواجه هذا المشاكل التي تواجهها في العمل..استاذي الكريم اتمنى ويكون لي الشرف اضافتك في قائمة الاصدقاء الخاصه بي..


----------



## الياس عبد النور (19 نوفمبر 2009)

ارجو ان يفيد هذا الرابط في المناقشة والغريب ان احدا لم يعلق عليه 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t83917.html


----------



## الياس عبد النور (19 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
لا ادري ان كان هذا سبب من الاسباب ولاكني ساقوم بالطرح راجيا من الله التوفيق
لعل من العيوب التي تؤدي الى تناقص عمر الالات والمعدات 
اولا: العمل على تعديل جزء من الالة لكي تعمل على مواد غير مخصصة لها 
مثلا الة تقوم بطباعة الواح معدنية ذا قياس 50X70 يتم تعديلها للعمل على قياس اكبر من هذا المقرر بمقدار 10 سم 
ما يتم الان هو تركيب اجزاء اضافية لم يكن من المتوقع من قبل المصممين انها ستركب وبالتالي فان محرك الالة الرئيسي لن يتحمل الحمل الزائد وكلنا يعي ما معنى الحمل الزائد سواء اكان على المحركات او المحاور او حتى مجموعات نقل الحركة من سيور وقشط 
(ارجو اعذاري لكتابتي كل شيء بالعربية فانا احبها كثيرا ) 



ثانيا : تشغيل مواد غير معدة للتشغيل على الالية 
وهذا امر اخر يودي بالضرر باجزاء الالة 
فمثلا مطاحن القمح والتي تخرج الدقيق لا يمكنك ان تطحن عليها العدس او الفلفل 
وعندي صور ان شاء الله ادرجها لكم لمضخة صغيرة تم تغير نوع الزيت الذي تعمل عليه مما ادى الى ارتقاع حرارة المضخة وبالتالي توسعها ومنه عدم عملها بالكفاءة المطلوبة وادى ذلك حتما الى شراء مضخة جديدة وتركيبه 

مثال اخر 
مكنات طباعة الاوراق من نوع offset هذه المكنات عادة تاتي مخصصة لسماكات محددة من الاوراق مثلا من 60 وحتى 400 غراماج او 70 حتى 600 غراماج وهكذا 
الان ما يحصل عند تشغيل المكنة لاوراق اسمك من المحددة ما يلي 
تكسر دائم في ملاقط مسك الاوراق التي تستلم وتسلم الاوراق من راس الطباعة الى اخر 
تفلت مستمر للاوراق داخل رؤوس الطباعة وبالتالي انحشارها وتجمعها وكسر احد محاور الحركة 
تاكل مستمر في رؤوس شفط الورق بسبب السمك الزائد والوزن الزائد للورق 
وهكذا الكثير من المشاكل 
​


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (19 نوفمبر 2009)

الياس عبد النور قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​
> 
> لا ادري ان كان هذا سبب من الاسباب ولاكني ساقوم بالطرح راجيا من الله التوفيق
> لعل من العيوب التي تؤدي الى تناقص عمر الالات والمعدات
> ...


 
نعم يا مهندسنا الفاضل الياس..انه يدخل ضمن سوء التشغيل والاستعمال..فكل معده او ماكينه مصممه لغرض معين..فإذا تغير هذا الغرض..إذا لابد من تغيير التصميم لها..بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (19 نوفمبر 2009)

ولا تعتذر يا اخي على الكتابه باللغه العربيه..انها لغة اهل الجنه..ونحن مقصرين تجاهها..جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الياس عبد النور (19 نوفمبر 2009)

مصطفى مشرفه قال:


> ولا تعتذر يا اخي على الكتابه باللغه العربيه..انها لغة اهل الجنه..ونحن مقصرين تجاهها..جزاك الله كل خير


بارك الله بك وجمعنا في الجنة جميعا نعم نحن مقصرون بحق لغة القران الكريم
اشكرك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 نوفمبر 2009)

مصطفى مشرفه قال:


> وفقنا الله واياكم يا استاذي..وانت فعلا بحرا من العلم نريد ان نستفيد منه بقدر المستطاع..صدقني يا استاذي انا حلم حياتي اعمل في مجال التصميم الميكانيكي في احدى الشركات الكبرى..وان اواجه هذا المشاكل التي تواجهها في العمل..استاذي الكريم اتمنى ويكون لي الشرف اضافتك في قائمة الاصدقاء الخاصه بي..


 

الأخ المهندس مصطفى .. 
ووفقك الله وبارك فيك ..
أشكرك على كلماتك .. وعلى جميل خصالك ..

ورحم الله والدينا ووالديك.. 
أخي أضفنى إلى قائمة الأصدقاء في المنتدى..
واضفني إلى أحبابك في الله..
والشرف هو تلاقينا على كلمة التوحيد : يقول الشاعر:

ومما زادني شرفً وتيها **** وصرتُ بأخمصي اطأ الثريا
دخولي تحت قولك يا عبادي **** وأن صيرتَ أحمد لي نبيا.
تحياتي .​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 نوفمبر 2009)

الياس عبد النور قال:


> ارجو ان يفيد هذا الرابط في المناقشة والغريب ان احدا لم يعلق عليه
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t83917.html


 

المادة الموجودة في الرابط دسمة .. وبها الكثير من النقاط التوضيحية..
وتحتاج إلى قراءة .. وتحليل .. وهي لم تخرج عن ما ذكرناه هنا.. من حيث العيوب الرئيسية .. وهناك تفصيل وشرح..وسوف أعود لها ..
الشكر والتقدير لك مهندس إلياس ..

تحياتي.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 نوفمبر 2009)

الياس عبد النور قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​
> 
> تركيب اجزاء اضافية لم يكن من المتوقع من قبل المصممين انها ستركب وبالتالي فان محرك الالة الرئيسي لن يتحمل الحمل الزائد وكلنا يعي ما معنى الحمل الزائد سواء اكان على المحركات او المحاور او حتى مجموعات نقل الحركة من سيور وقشط ​


 
التعديل الذي جرى .. إن تم طبقا لمتطلبات وإرشادات الصانع وتم النص عليه في كتيبات التشغيل والصيانة.. فهو يدخل تحت بند الصيانة التحسينية (التعديلية) .. ولا بأس بذلك.
اما غير ذلك فقد تؤدي إلى ما ذكرت من عيوب وبالتالي .. زيادة تكاليف الصيانة .. وتناقص العمر الإفتراضي للمعدة.. كما أشرت في مداخلتك.​ 


> ثانيا : تشغيل مواد غير معدة للتشغيل على الالية
> وهذا امر اخر يودي بالضرر باجزاء الالة
> فمثلا مطاحن القمح والتي تخرج الدقيق لا يمكنك ان تطحن عليها العدس او الفلفل
> وعندي صور ان شاء الله ادرجها لكم لمضخة صغيرة تم تغير نوع الزيت الذي تعمل عليه مما ادى الى ارتقاع حرارة المضخة وبالتالي توسعها ومنه عدم عملها بالكفاءة المطلوبة وادى ذلك حتما الى شراء مضخة جديدة وتركيبه ​




من المؤكد أن إستخدام معدة لغير الغرض الذي صنعت من أجل أداءه ..خطأ !.. وكما ذكرت فهناك تعليمات ..ويمكن سؤال المصنع .. عن إمكانية ذلك ..​ 
مشكلتنا أخي الفاضل أننا أحيانا ً نجتهد .. وقد تصيب .. ولكن في معظمها .. تؤدي إلى فشل وخطأ أكبر.
كما اننا لانقرأ .. ولانتبع تعليمات .. وتسمع أحيانا كلمة :.. الخواجة مو فاهم !!..​ 
سبحان الله..!! أدعو الله ان يأتي اليوم الذي نكون نحن اعلم وافهم منهم.​ 


> وعندي صور ان شاء الله ادرجها لكم


 
ننتظر الصور أخي الفاضل.​


> (ارجو اعذاري لكتابتي كل شيء بالعربية فانا احبها كثيرا ) ​


 
أتمنى انى يأتي اليوم الذي نكون في غنىً عن اللغات الأخرى .. كم فعل اليابانيون والصينيون.​ 
وكما ذكر الأخ المهندس مصطفى فهي عيوب تشغيل وصيانة..تلافيها يكون عن طريق إتباع منهج صحيح للتشغيل .. وحسب الإرشادات .. وكذلك نظام صيانة واضح.​ 
الشكر والتقدير لطرحكم ومداخلتكم .
ولي عودة بعد صلاة العشاء .. مع موضوع الإنهيارات .. والأحمال التي ذكرها المهندس مصطفى.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 نوفمبر 2009)

مصطفى مشرفه قال:


> عذرا معلمي الفاضل انا قلت Yield strengthوليس Yield stressفهناك فرق كبير بين stress و Strength
> ال stressهو الاجهاد الذي يقع على المعده اما ال strengthفهو قيمة الاجهاد الذي تتحمله المعده وهذا اولا
> اما في تصميم العمود يتم الاختيار على اساس ال ultimate strengthوهو عباره عن ال yield strength مقسوما على ال safty factor
> ويتم الاخذ في الاعتبار ان تكون ال ductilityجيده للمعدن ومراعاة نسبة الاستطاله..
> ...


 



د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> ممتاز .. فكلنا يتعلم من كلنا.. وليس هناك إستثناء.​
> 
> بارك الله فيك مهندسنا مصطفى ..
> وبدأنا ندخل عمقا في الموضوع .. وهو المطلوب ..​
> ...


 
الأخ الفاضل المهندس مصطفى

هذه مسالة عن نظريات الإنهيار Failure Theories 
كنت حللت بعضها ..منذ مدة .. 

بخصوص ما تطرقت إليه في المداخلات .. أتمنى ان نتناقشها ..
كما ارفقت مرفق عن نظريات الإنهيار ..

أرجو إطلاعك ..
علما انه يؤخذ في الحسبان عند التصميم 
كما ذكرت أنت أخي العزيز..

انتظر تعليقك..​


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (19 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك..حل سليم يا استاذي طبعا..وتم اختيار اكبر قطر حتى يتحمل اكبر اجهاد..وكان من الممكن استخدام نظرية مور في حل اول نظريتين
maximum principal stressو
maximum shearing stress
بمنتهى السهوله MOHR'S CIRCLE في خطوه واحده ...ولكن الحل سليم مائه بالمائه يا استاذي..


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (19 نوفمبر 2009)

وملفات اكثر من رائعه ايضا..جزاك الله كل خير..


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 نوفمبر 2009)

مصطفى مشرفه قال:


> بارك الله فيك..حل سليم يا استاذي طبعا..وتم اختيار اكبر قطر حتى يتحمل اكبر اجهاد..وكان من الممكن استخدام نظرية مور في حل اول نظريتين
> maximum principal stressو
> maximum shearing stress
> بمنتهى السهوله MOHR'S CIRCLE في خطوه واحده ...ولكن الحل سليم مائه بالمائه يا استاذي..


 


مصطفى مشرفه قال:


> وملفات اكثر من رائعه ايضا..جزاك الله كل خير..


 

الآن لنا عودة لإستعراض بقية العيوب التصميمية .

حقيقة الموضوع ليس في صفحة وصفحتين موضوع مستمر .. ودائم ومتجدد ..

أذكر انني كنت مسئولا عن منطقة لتوليد الكهربا وتوزيعها .. 
وفي لحظة .. خرج أحد محولات القدرة عن الخدمة 40 mw (Power transoformer) 
وكان السبب حصل انهيار لمحول التيار Current transoformer 
وحملنا محولين آخرين الأحمال الكهربائية (بعضها) .. وتم استخدم تظليل الأحمال Load Shedding 
ولكن لم يتحمل احد محولات القدرة وايضا تعطل .. والسبب محول التيار وقيمته 1000 دولار ..

ثلثي المدينة استمر بدون تيار لمدة 24 ساعة..وحضرت الصحافة .. واشتكى المواطنون ..

واسمح لي فإنني سوف أخلد للنوم وأستأنف القصة غدا..

تصبحون على خير .. ودمتم في عناية البارئ سبحانه وتعالى.​


----------



## الياس عبد النور (19 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
رفعت اليكم اخوتي بعض الصور للتوضيح والافادة باذن الله 
الصورة الاولى توضح احتراق الهيكل الخارجي للمضخة وهي من نوع كاسابا casappa







وهذه صورة اخرى 







وهذه صورة للبادة التي تركب لمنع خروج الزيت من جوانب محور الحركة الموصول مع المحرك الصورة الاولى للتالفة والثاني للسليمة واسف ان كان التصوير غير واضح ولاكن هذه امكانياتي









الان صور للمضخة من الداخل 







ارجو امعان النظر في الاجزاء التي حدث فيها تخريش







والان صورة لمحرك بقوة 4 كيلو وات وقد احترق به احد الاصوار
نتيجة اللف السيئة اذ ان الملفات لم يتم تربيطها بشكل ولا حتى وسط 
ولم تتم ورنشتها اي طليها بالورنيش وهذا ادى الى اهتزازات في الملفات
وانفكاك احدى نقاط التوصيل وانقطاع احد الاطوار والنتيجة كما ترونها















الصورة الان لاحدا اللوحات التي يبكي عليها الفؤاد والمركبة لتكون اللوحة الرئيسية 
التي تغذي منشاءة تستهلك 350 KVA ومع الاسف كما ترونها ولا داعي لاي تعليق ؟؟؟؟؟؟
واترك التعليق لكم وانا اسف لان الصورة مقلوبة




​


----------



## د.محبس (20 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا مهندس الياس عبد النور
فان الصور واضحة ومفيدة جدااا
فان الاهمال او سوء الاستخدام يودي الى تلف المضخة وملحقاتها 
يفضل استخدام لبادة معدنية اكثر من غيرها وذو منشى اصلي


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (20 نوفمبر 2009)

فعلا صور واضحه جدا..جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي الياس..فعلا سوء الاستخدام قضى على المضخه ولم يقلل من عمرها الافتراضي فقط


----------



## زرقة السماء (20 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ...

متابعة معكم الموضوع المهم و لدي الكثير من الاستفسارات سادرجها لاحقا ان شاء الله 

و كمعلومة صغيرة:
أحد اهم مشاكل تلف bearing هو دخول الرمال بداخلة و تحدث هذه المشكلة كثيرا في مصانع الاسمنت


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (20 نوفمبر 2009)

زرقة السماء قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ...
> 
> متابعة معكم الموضوع المهم و لدي الكثير من الاستفسارات سادرجها لاحقا ان شاء الله
> 
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته الاخت زرقة السماء..اما بعد شكرا على مداخلتك
وفعلا رولمان البلي(لا اريد ان اقول يتلف بس هقول بيتقل من الرمل لما بيدخل فيه) لان التلف في رولمان البلي يحدث عند فرط البلي من مكانه او الطرق عليه بشده..ولكن عند دخول الرمل من الممكن عمل صيانه للبلي ويسمى (عمره) للبلي..ويتم عن طريق فك رولمان البلي من موضعه ووضعه في جاز فتره وتنظيفه ثم تشحيمه ثم تركيبه في موضعه وهكذا يعمل مره اخرى..لكن لايتلف..ارجو ان اكون اوضحت الصوره 
بارك الله فيكي..


----------



## زرقة السماء (21 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا اخ مصظفى على التوضيح ... يعني الامر سيحتاج الى صيانة دورية لان الرمال تدخل بشكل مستمر و لكن اذا كانت الرمال كثيرة جدا سيحتاج الامر الى صيانه شبة يومية.

سؤال: في حالة تاخرت الصيانة أو لم ينتبة احد لدخول الرمال هل يحدث احتكاك بين الرمال و البللي و يؤدي الى تلف الكرات ؟؟؟

اثناء زيارتنا لاحد مصانع الاسمنت تم شرح المشكلة لنا( لم اكن قد درست تصميم الالات و لا اعرف عن البيرنج الا القليل فقط ) و اخبرونا انهم كانو يعانون من مشكلة التلف بشدة ربما لكثرة الرمال الموجودة في المنطقة و الحل كان الاستغناء عنها.



مصطفى مشرفه قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته الاخت زرقة السماء..اما بعد شكرا على مداخلتك
> وفعلا رولمان البلي(لا اريد ان اقول يتلف بس هقول بيتقل من الرمل لما بيدخل فيه) لان التلف في رولمان البلي يحدث عند فرط البلي من مكانه او الطرق عليه بشده..ولكن عند دخول الرمل من الممكن عمل صيانه للبلي ويسمى (عمره) للبلي..ويتم عن طريق فك رولمان البلي من موضعه ووضعه في جاز فتره وتنظيفه ثم تشحيمه ثم تركيبه في موضعه وهكذا يعمل مره اخرى..لكن لايتلف..ارجو ان اكون اوضحت الصوره
> بارك الله فيكي..


----------



## سمير شربك (21 نوفمبر 2009)

سأتحدث عن قصص حدثت معي في الحياة العملية :
1- مرة تحدث لي كبير خبراء ألمان عن التقليد ( نفس الآلية ونفس الشكل ونفس مبدا العمل ولكن في بلد آخر قلدهم لن أطيل ولكنه استغرب يركب آلات غزل ألمانية في مكان وفي منطقة ليست بعيدة وجدنا الصينيون يركبون نفس آلاتهم وأرخص ولكن صناعة صينية ) أليس منشأ الصنع له أهمية كبيرة في عمر الآلية .
2- يوجد سيارتي نقل نفس العمر ونفس المنشأ والمصدر سنة الصنع 2005 (بدلت الكوليات والبطاريات والدبرياج لأحدها بعد سنة بينما الآخرى سنة 2009 ) أي أن للمستخدم ومكان الإستخدام دور كبير في التلف .
3- الكادر المشرف على الآليات والتجهيزات يجب أن يكون ذو خبرة ومعرفة بالآلية وهذا الموضوع بحث من قبلكم 
4- أن تكون الحسابات والدراسات حول طلب الالية ومكان استعمالها ومصدر تأمينها مقرر بشكل علمي وسليم 
5- موضوع هام جدا بعض الشركات أصبحت تؤجر آليات نقل وستافات وروافع لمدة خمس سنوات لأن العمر الأفتراضي للآلية أهمية كبيرة بذلك 

وشكرا لكل من وضع مداخلته بالموضوع 
فالدكتور محمد طرح ملف بغاية الأهمية


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (21 نوفمبر 2009)

زرقة السماء قال:


> شكرا اخ مصظفى على التوضيح ... يعني الامر سيحتاج الى صيانة دورية لان الرمال تدخل بشكل مستمر و لكن اذا كانت الرمال كثيرة جدا سيحتاج الامر الى صيانه شبة يومية.
> 
> سؤال: في حالة تاخرت الصيانة أو لم ينتبة احد لدخول الرمال هل يحدث احتكاك بين الرمال و البللي و يؤدي الى تلف الكرات ؟؟؟
> 
> اثناء زيارتنا لاحد مصانع الاسمنت تم شرح المشكلة لنا( لم اكن قد درست تصميم الالات و لا اعرف عن البيرنج الا القليل فقط ) و اخبرونا انهم كانو يعانون من مشكلة التلف بشدة ربما لكثرة الرمال الموجودة في المنطقة و الحل كان الاستغناء عنها.


 
نعم يا اختاه الامر سيحتاج الى صيانه شبه يوميه..الايوجد حل لتلافي دخول الرمال الى البلي؟؟
اما في حال تأخر الصيانه ولم ينتبه احد..فإن من الممكن فعلا ان يحدث ما يسمى بالنحر للبلي وهو نقر بالكرات..مع ان هذه الكرات لها صلابه عاليه جدااا(high hardeness)..اما موضوع الاستغناء عن البلي فهذا يمكنك الحكم عليه بنفسك من النظر الى النحر في البلي او من ثقل حركة دورانه بعد التنظيف حتى..او من الممكن ان موضع البلي في الماكينه لا يتحمل ان يحدث بيه ثقل حتى ولو خفيف..وهذا رائ


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 نوفمبر 2009)

سمير شربك قال:


> سأتحدث عن قصص حدثت معي في الحياة العملية :
> 1- مرة تحدث لي كبير خبراء ألمان عن التقليد ( نفس الآلية ونفس الشكل ونفس مبدا العمل ولكن في بلد آخر قلدهم لن أطيل ولكنه استغرب يركب آلات غزل ألمانية في مكان وفي منطقة ليست بعيدة وجدنا الصينيون يركبون نفس آلاتهم وأرخص ولكن صناعة صينية ) أليس منشأ الصنع له أهمية كبيرة في عمر الآلية .
> 2- يوجد سيارتي نقل نفس العمر ونفس المنشأ والمصدر سنة الصنع 2005 (بدلت الكوليات والبطاريات والدبرياج لأحدها بعد سنة بينما الآخرى سنة 2009 ) أي أن للمستخدم ومكان الإستخدام دور كبير في التلف .
> 3- الكادر المشرف على الآليات والتجهيزات يجب أن يكون ذو خبرة ومعرفة بالآلية وهذا الموضوع بحث من قبلكم
> ...


 
الأخ المهندس سمير شربك .. 
إضافة جديدة للموضوع.
1- التقليد : يأتي هنا ..وعي المشتري لهذه الآلة .. ولجان وضع المواصفات ( الجهة التي تعدها) 
ولجان تحليل العروض والترسية ..
فهذه مسئولية المستهلك والمشتري.. توجد في الصين شركات تصنع نفس المنتج ولكن حسب طلبات العملاء.. العميل الأمريكي يضع مواصفات ذات جودة ومتطلبات فنية عالية ,. وآخرون همهم الكسب المادي ولا تهمه الجودة .
وبالتالي يدخل عامل الغش التجاري.. وتقع المسئولية على ادارات مكافحة الغش والتقليد .

2- المنشأ : نظراً للأيدي العاملة وتكلفتها توجهت الدول الصناعية .. للتصنيع في الدول النامية .. ولكن..!! وضعت أنظمة للجودة مماثلة لأنظمة بلد المنشأ الأصلي.
شركة تويوتا ,.باناسونيك .جنرال موتور .. آي بي ام .. وغيرها ..
لديها مصانع في الصين وتايوان واندونيسيا واستراليا والمكسيك
نظرا للمنافسة التجارية..

الأخ مهندس سمير .. سوف اعود لبقية النطاق لاحقاً
بارك الله فيك وفي الجميع. ​


----------



## وائل عبده (22 نوفمبر 2009)

من العيوب والمشاكل التي تحدث في الماكينات احد اسبابها هو العامل البشري حيث يكون غير مدرب وليس لديه خبره كافيه للتعامل مع الماكينه وايضا عمال الصيانه الذين لا يكون عندهم اي وعي بطريق تركيب قطع الغيار بالطريقه الصحيحه مما يؤدي الي انهيارها قبل نصف عمرها الافتراضي وايضا عده وجود خطه للصيانه الوقائيه ولا الدوريه ولكن ما يوجد بمعظم المصانع هي صيانه اصلاحيه اي لا يتم صيانة الماكينه الا اذا وقع العطل


----------



## زرقة السماء (22 نوفمبر 2009)

مصطفى مشرفه قال:


> نعم يا اختاه الامر سيحتاج الى صيانه شبه يوميه..الايوجد حل لتلافي دخول الرمال الى البلي؟؟
> اما في حال تأخر الصيانه ولم ينتبه احد..فإن من الممكن فعلا ان يحدث ما يسمى بالنحر للبلي وهو نقر بالكرات..مع ان هذه الكرات لها صلابه عاليه جدااا(high hardeness)..اما موضوع الاستغناء عن البلي فهذا يمكنك الحكم عليه بنفسك من النظر الى النحر في البلي او من ثقل حركة دورانه بعد التنظيف حتى..او من الممكن ان موضع البلي في الماكينه لا يتحمل ان يحدث بيه ثقل حتى ولو خفيف..وهذا رائ




شكرا لك اخ مصطفى على التوضيح ...


----------



## المهندس محمودسقا (22 نوفمبر 2009)

السيد الدكتور المحترم:جزاك الله خيرا
من الأسباب التي لمستها عمليا
1-عدم مراعاة التسامحات والإزواجات 
2-عدم وجود رقابة للجودة
3-الشئ الأهم دراسة المعدن المستخدم وضعف هذا الإختصاص من حيث الخلائط 
4-عدم اتباع نظام قيلس محدد وعدم أخذه بعين الإعتبار أحيانا
5- العمل الإرتجالي قبل استيفاء الدراسة و اكتمالها من كل الجوانب (ميكانيك-كهرباء-مواد-إنهاء)
6-ضعف دراسة الجدوى الإقتصادية لمرحلةمابعد التصنيع


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 نوفمبر 2009)

> *السيد الدكتور المحترم:جزاك الله خيرا*
> *من الأسباب التي لمستها عمليا*
> *1-عدم مراعاة التسامحات والإزواجات *
> *2-عدم وجود رقابة للجودة*
> ...


 
أشكرك أخي الفاضل المهندس محمود 
ولي عودة لمناقشة جميع النقاط اتي اوردتها.
مداخلة قيمة .. بارك الله فيك.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 نوفمبر 2009)

وائل عبده قال:


> من العيوب والمشاكل التي تحدث في الماكينات احد اسبابها هو العامل البشري حيث يكون غير مدرب وليس لديه خبره كافيه للتعامل مع الماكينه وايضا عمال الصيانه الذين لا يكون عندهم اي وعي بطريق تركيب قطع الغيار بالطريقه الصحيحه مما يؤدي الي انهيارها قبل نصف عمرها الافتراضي وايضا عدم وجود خطه للصيانه الوقائيه ولا الدوريه ولكن ما يوجد بمعظم المصانع هي صيانه اصلاحيه اي لا يتم صيانة الماكينه الا اذا وقع العطل


 
الأخ المهندس وائل عبده 
أشكر لك مداخلتك القيمة ..
وهي عن عيوب التشغيل والصيانة والعامل البشري ..
بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## د.محبس (22 نوفمبر 2009)

زرقة السماء قال:


> شكرا اخ مصظفى على التوضيح ... يعني الامر سيحتاج الى صيانة دورية لان الرمال تدخل بشكل مستمر و لكن اذا كانت الرمال كثيرة جدا سيحتاج الامر الى صيانه شبة يومية.
> 
> سؤال: في حالة تاخرت الصيانة أو لم ينتبة احد لدخول الرمال هل يحدث احتكاك بين الرمال و البللي و يؤدي الى تلف الكرات ؟؟؟
> 
> اثناء زيارتنا لاحد مصانع الاسمنت تم شرح المشكلة لنا( لم اكن قد درست تصميم الالات و لا اعرف عن البيرنج الا القليل فقط ) و اخبرونا انهم كانو يعانون من مشكلة التلف بشدة ربما لكثرة الرمال الموجودة في المنطقة و الحل كان الاستغناء عنها.



السلام عليكم:
لكن في البداية يجب معرفة نوع bearing

فهل هو:
sleeve bearing
اي محورshaft محاط ببوشة بينهما زيت 
او ball bearing

او النوعين في تواجد
فلكل منهما صيانة خاصة


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (22 نوفمبر 2009)

د.محبس قال:


> السلام عليكم:
> لكن في البداية يجب معرفة نوع bearing
> 
> فهل هو:
> ...


 
اخي الدكتور محبس..صراحة كل المعلومات التي عندي عن الصيانه للبلي هي صيانة نوع rolling contact bearing و thrust bearing وball bearing وهي كماذكرت انا للاخت زرقة السماء اما ال sleeveاو journal bearing لم اقابلهم حتى الان في عملي..


----------



## د.محبس (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا مصطفى مشرفة واعتقد هذا الاسم الى احد شهداء مصر من العلماء البارزين

اذا تحب تضيف لنفسك معلومات عن sleeve bearing وعن الاعطال defects التي تصيبها يمكنك مشاهدة الفصل الاول من اطروحتي في الماجستير هنا:
*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t159867.html

مرفقة في ارل رد لي عن موضوع مهندس عبد الناصر


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (22 نوفمبر 2009)

د.محبس قال:


> *شكرا مصطفى مشرفة واعتقد هذا الاسم الى احد شهداء مصر من العلماء البارزين*
> 
> *اذا تحب تضيف لنفسك معلومات عن sleeve bearing وعن الاعطال defects التي تصيبها يمكنك مشاهدة الفصل الاول من اطروحتي في الماجستير هنا:*
> 
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك دكتور محبس وجزاك كل الخير..نعم انه من ابرع علماء مصر في الرياضيات والفيزياء الدكتور مصطفى مشرفه..لقراءة ملخص عن حياته في هذا الرابط:
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/علي_مصطفى_مشرفة


----------



## د.محبس (22 نوفمبر 2009)

مصطفى مشرفه قال:


> بارك الله فيك دكتور محبس وجزاك كل الخير..نعم انه من ابرع علماء مصر في الرياضيات والفيزياء الدكتور مصطفى مشرفه..لقراءة ملخص عن حياته في هذا الرابط:
> http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/علي_مصطفى_مشرفة



علي مصطفى مشرفة انه عملاق علمي رحمه الله تعالى

هل شاهدت الفصل الاول الذي يحوي عيوب كرسي التحميل


----------



## سمير شربك (25 نوفمبر 2009)

الشركات المتفوقة والناجحة هي الرائدة في حداثة آلاتها وديمومة عملها ومواكبة انتاجها 
إن ذلك يدل على طاقم إداري متمرس -وفني متدرب - وآلة مواصفة عالمية أولى - ويد عاملة حريصة 

ويواكب ذلك مقابل مادي يبعد اليد العاملة عن التفكير بغير الحرص على الآلة


----------



## Eng/Ali (25 نوفمبر 2009)

اعتقد ان احد تلك الاسباب هى :
1: معظم الماكينات تصنع فى الخارج وبالتالى اختلاف درجة حرارة في المكان التى تعمل فيه يؤدى الى عيوب في الماكينات ثم تلف تلك الماكينات
2:الاهمال في الصيانة الدورية للماكينات


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (25 نوفمبر 2009)

دكتور محمد باشراحيل 
اخى وحبيبى الفاضل الذى اكن له كل حب فى الله انسان قد جمعتنا هذه المشاركات وهذا الملتقى الحبيب احببته فى الله وانا لم اراه واحببته فى الله وانا لم اتشرف بلقائه ولكن صورته فى القلب وحبه فى القلب اقسم بخالق السماوات والأرض انى احبك فى الله 
*************
اطرح سبب من الاسباب ربما يستهين به البعض ولكن ستجدون به المفاجئة هذا السبب 
قد خسرت بسببه 92 دولة ما بين سنة 1975 وسنة 1985 اى عشرة سنوات* ( 514 مليار دولار )*
هذه الخسارة كان نصيب الدول النامية حوالى 82% 
وهذا السبب تبعه اسباب اخرى مثل الصدأ وتآكل المعدن كان خلال هذه المدة ايضا خسارة 299 مليار دولار كان نصيب الدول النامية منها 64% فماه هو هذا السبب 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انه 
؟؟؟؟
*سوء استخدام الزيوت والشحومات *
تتخيلوا ان هذا السبب يفعل هذه الأفاعيل
وللحديث بقية اذا كان فى العمر بقية
دمتم بخير ولكم خالص تحياتى
​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (25 نوفمبر 2009)

تشير تقارير الهيئات العالمية منها اليونيدو العالمية الى ان 92 دولة من العالم قد خسرت 514 مليار دولار خلال المدة من ستة 1975 الى 1985 كان نصيب الدول النامية فيها 82% وذلك بسبب سوء استخدام الزيوت والشحومات فى المعدات التى تمتلكها هذه الدول وتشكل الكيان الرئيسى لقتصاديات الانتاج فيها 
وقد وضعت هذه الهيئات تسلسلا واقعيا وتطبيقيا لمسببات هذه الخسائر اوجزته فى الآتى :
1- مخالفة المواصفات الفنية لصانعى الآلات والمعدات والماكينات
2- اختيار تطلبات التزييت والتشحيم بالاسم التجارى للأصناف او الشركة المنتجة بدون ارتباط ذلك بالمواصفات العالمية التى تصدرها الهيئات الهندسية العالمية
3- الاستخدام العشوائى لمنتجات من الزيوت والشحوم بغير المواصفات المطلوبة
4 - اهمال قراءة مدلولات الكتالوجات الهندسية للمعدات والماكينات فنيا وميكانيكيا 
5 - استخدام زيوت وشحومات مطابقة لمةاصفات فنية غير مطلوب استخدامها 
6 - اسخدام زيوت وشحومات مطابقة ولكن ملوثة او فاسدة 
7 - اطالة فترات التغيير للزيوت والشحومات عن الموصى بها فى الكتالوجات الخاصة بالالات 
8 - اهمال مراعات ظروف التشغيل الفعلية ambient conditions بالنسبة الى :
* نوع الزيت او الشحم 
** فترات التغيير
*** مطابقة ظروف التشغيل بالمقارنة لظروف التصميم
*تابعونى ودمتم بخير*
​


----------



## زرقة السماء (25 نوفمبر 2009)

موضع ثري بالمعلومات و الخبرات الرائعة ... شكرا للجميع


----------



## زرقة السماء (25 نوفمبر 2009)

[FONT=&quot]نظريات انهيار الالات ..[/FONT]( ملاحظة ربما توجد بعض الاخطأ في المصطلحات لاني اجتهدت للبحث عن معناها و استعنت بمرجع عربي )
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مصطلحات في تصميم الآلات الميكانيكية [/FONT]

1.[FONT=&quot]مقاومة الخضوع ([/FONT]yield strength[FONT=&quot]) هو الإجهاد الذي يسبب تشوه دائم في شكل المادة , ولكن من غير إنهيار .[/FONT]
2.[FONT=&quot]المقاومة القصوى ([/FONT]ultimatend strength[FONT=&quot]) هو الحد الأقصى للإجهاد والذي يتسبب في إنهيار المادة .[/FONT]
3.[FONT=&quot]نسبة النقصان في المساحة ([/FONT]percantage redution in area[FONT=&quot]) .[/FONT]
4.[FONT=&quot]نسبة الإستطالة ([/FONT]percuntage plongtion[FONT=&quot]) .[/FONT]
5.[FONT=&quot]الحمل المرن ([/FONT]elastic limit[FONT=&quot]) , هو الحد الذي لاتؤثر فيه الإجهادات على المادة .[/FONT]
6.[FONT=&quot]عامل تركيز الإجهادات ([/FONT]stress concentration factor kt[FONT=&quot]) .[/FONT]
7.[FONT=&quot]الإجهادات العمودية ([/FONT]stress[FONT=&quot]([/FONT]16[FONT=&quot])) .[/FONT]
8.[FONT=&quot]إجهادات القص ([/FONT]share stress[FONT=&quot]) .[/FONT]
9.[FONT=&quot]الإنفعال ([/FONT]strain[FONT=&quot]) .[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]نظريات الإنهيار [/FONT]
1.[FONT=&quot]في المواد المطيلية ([/FONT]ductile material[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]نظرية إجهاد القص الأعظم ([/FONT]maximum –shear- stress theory[FONT=&quot]) .[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]نظرية طاقة التشوه ([/FONT]distrtion energy DE[FONT=&quot]) .[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]نظرية كولومب موهر لانهيار المواد المطيلية ([/FONT]coulomb-mohr theory for ductile material[FONT=&quot]) .[/FONT]

2.[FONT=&quot]في المواد القصيفة – الهشة ([/FONT]brittle material[FONT=&quot]) .[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]نظرية الاجهاد الأعظم ([/FONT]maximum –normal- stress theory 
·[FONT=&quot]نظرية كولومب موهر[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]المعدلة لانهيار المواد القصيفة ([/FONT]coulomb-mohr theory for brittle[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]


----------



## زرقة السماء (25 نوفمبر 2009)

[FONT=&quot]نظرية إجهاد القص الأعظم ([/FONT]maximum –shear- stress theory[FONT=&quot]) .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يرمز إختصارا لهذه النظرية بالرمز ([/FONT]MSS[FONT=&quot]) .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تعتبر هذه النظرية سهلة الإستخدام وهي تعطي دائما جانبا من الأمان – وتستخدم في المواد المطيلية (المرنة) ويمكن مع شي من التعديل استخدامها في المواد (القصيفة) .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]على حسب هذه النظرية يحدث الإنهيار عندما يصبح إجهاد القص الأعظم مساويا لمقاومة الخضوع في القص 
[/FONT]
الجدول التالي يوضح بعض الحالات التي تحدث عندها الانهيارات:











باقي المعادلات و الحالات سادرجها لاحقا ان شاء الله عذرا على التاخير بسبب ظروف الدراسة .
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (25 نوفمبر 2009)

زرقة السماء قال:


> [font=&quot]نظرية إجهاد القص الأعظم ([/font]maximum –shear- stress theory[font=&quot]) .[/font]
> [font=&quot]يرمز إختصارا لهذه النظرية بالرمز ([/font]mss[font=&quot]) .[/font]
> [font=&quot]تعتبر هذه النظرية سهلة الإستخدام وهي تعطي دائما جانبا من الأمان – وتستخدم في المواد المطيلية (المرنة) ويمكن مع شي من التعديل استخدامها في المواد (القصيفة) .[/font]
> [font=&quot]على حسب هذه النظرية يحدث الإنهيار عندما يصبح إجهاد القص الأعظم مساويا لمقاومة الخضوع في القص
> ...


*لا عذر يا اختنا الفاضلة زرقة السماء; فشكرا على هذا الاثراء ودمت بخير وعلى الخير
*​


----------



## د.محبس (25 نوفمبر 2009)

اقتباس : من زرقة السماء:باقي المعادلات و الحالات سادرجها لاحقا ان شاء الله عذرا على التاخير بسبب ظروف الدراسة .

سهل الله تعالى لكي كل ظروفك الدراسية ,, شكرا لك على الاضافة الجميلة على نظريات الفشل متمنيا الاستمرار لك معنا


----------



## د.محبس (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*معظم عيوب sleeve bearing*

معظم عيوب التي تصيب sleeve bearing ::
هذا الكريسي طبعا يحيط ب shaft وذلك من اجل اسناد المحور من الحركة العرضية والمحورية ووالطبقة الداخلية للكرسي تصنع من مواد هشة brittle material اي السبيكة وذات سمك معين وحيث في هذا المسند يفصلها عن المحور الزيت ....


ارفقت لكم معظم sleeve bearing damages


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (25 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورين جميعاً.. مشاركات جيدة ومداخلات مفيدة..
اثرت الموضوع.. وسوف نناقش علاقة هذه العيوب وتصنيفها..
هل هي تصميمية ام تصنيعية ام تشغيل وصيانة..

ننتظر تفاعل بقية الأخوة الأعضاء المهندسين
وفقكم الله.


----------



## Eng/Ali (26 نوفمبر 2009)

اعتقد الاتي
1: معظم الماكينات في مصانعنا تصنع في الخارج وفي جو بارد ثم تعمل في هذا الجو الحار وبالتالي تتحول بعض التسامحات من تسامح clearanceالى تسامح interferance مما يؤدى الى تلف الماكينات بعد فترة من الاستخدام
2: عدم استخدام ظروف التشغيل المناسبة للماكينات من ( قوى قطع و سوائل تبريد مناسبة )
3: عدم انتظام الصيانة الدورية للماكينات


----------



## د.محبس (26 نوفمبر 2009)

Eng/Ali شكرا لك على اهتمامك ومشاركتك


----------



## د.محبس (26 نوفمبر 2009)

Eng/Ali قال:


> اعتقد الاتي
> 1: معظم الماكينات في مصانعنا تصنع في الخارج وفي جو بارد ثم تعمل في هذا الجو الحار
> *السلام عليكم اخي مهندس علي
> *هذا العيب يسمى *عمليا -علميا : unrepresentative samples manufacture
> ...


----------



## د.محبس (26 نوفمبر 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t165234.html#post1374553
هذه مشاركة للعضو محيط توضح كيف الكشف عن العيوب الاهتزازية


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*دكتور محمد باشراحيل *
*اخى وحبيبى الفاضل الذى اكن له كل حب فى الله انسان قد جمعتنا هذه المشاركات وهذا الملتقى الحبيب احببته فى الله وانا لم اراه واحببته فى الله وانا لم اتشرف بلقائه ولكن صورته فى القلب وحبه فى القلب اقسم بخالق السماوات والأرض انى احبك فى الله *
* ************
*نتابع معا مسببات الخسائر فى الثروات الاستثمارية للآلات والماكينات والمعدات*
*السبب التاسع :الزيادة فى الأحمال الميكانيكية اثناء التشغيل*
* 10 - استخدام قطع غيار غير مطابقة لمواصفات صانعى الآلة*
* 11 - متاعب ميكانيكية بسبب انواع الوقود المستخدمة او المتاحة *
* 12- متاعب كهربائية بسبب انخفاض او ارتفاع مفاجئ لفرق الجهد*
* فنرى من هذا التسلسل من مسببات الخسائر فى الثروات الاثتثمارية للآلات والماكينات والمعدات ان ذلك يرجع فى معظم الأحيان كما توضح هذه الدراسة الى الزيوت والشحومات وسوء استخدامها نوعا او كيفا او كما او جميعها *
* واذا اضفنا خسائر هذه الدول نفسها من جراء متاعب الصدا او التاكل المعدنى خلال هذه المدة نجد ان تلك الخسائر قد بلغت ( 200 مليار دولار ) كان نصيب الدول النامية منها 64% ويعزى من اجمالى هذه القيمة حوالى 185 مليار دولار لأسباب تتعلق بالخطأ او الاهمال فى عمليات التزييت والتشحيم *
* ومن ذلك يكون اجمالى خسائر الاستخدام الخاطئ فى الزيوت والشحومات من حيث النوع او الاستخدام او كليهما فى 92 دولة خلال المدة من سنة 1975 الى 1985 هو 699 مليار دولار امريكى مقومة على اساس الأسعار عام 1985 *
* وباحصاء مبيعات اللآلات والمعدات والماكينات الاستثمارية المباعة والمصنعة والتى جرى استخدامها لهذه الدول 92 خلال العشر سنوات التى تضمنتها الاحصائيات وجدت 42009 مليار دولار امريكى مقومة باسعار سنة 1985 *
* مما يوضح ان الخسائر الناجمة عن عيوب وسوء استخدام الزيوت والشحومات وعملياتها تبلغ حوالى 1.6 من اجمالى الاستثمارات المستنفذة فى شراء المعدات والماكينات والآلات وهى نسبة يعتبرها الاقتصاديون مرتفعة جدا*
* ارايتم اعزائى المهندسين والمهندسات كيف يكون الأمر خطير جدا على الماكينات وطرق التزييت والتشحيم والتى يستهان بها كثير من الناس*​


----------



## سالم محمد الحامدي (28 نوفمبر 2009)

اختيار الموقع الجغرافي التي تعمل فية الماكينات. فمثلا محركات الاحتراق الداخلي المصممة على العمل في درجات حرارة باردة فأنها لاتعمل بكفاءة وتقل قدرتها عند تشغيلها في المناطق الحارة بـ 10% تقريباً وذلك لنقص كمية الهواءالازمة للاحتراق, مما يعد عملاً مكلف اقتصادياً.


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (29 نوفمبر 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> مشكورين جميعاً.. مشاركات جيدة ومداخلات مفيدة..
> اثرت الموضوع.. وسوف نناقش علاقة هذه العيوب وتصنيفها..
> هل هي تصميمية ام تصنيعية ام تشغيل وصيانة..
> 
> ...


استاذى الفاضل د محمد باشراحيل
ان المشاكل والعيوب التى تنجم عن عدم وسوء التزييت والتشحيم هى عيوب تشغيل وصيانة وحضرت نظرت كيف تتم هذه الخسائر الفادحة بسبب ذلك كما اوضحت لكم فى المشاركتين السابقتين
دمت بخير وتقبل تحياتى
​


----------



## م/هيثم سعيد (30 نوفمبر 2009)

اسباب اعطال الماكينات فى المصانع ترجع لعدة اسباب
1-عيوب تصميميه ممكن تكون فى المعده نفسها
2-سوء تركيب المعده فى بداية التشغيل
3-نقص خبره العماله الفنيه المشغله للمعده
4-عدم الإهتمام بالصيانه للمهده المنصوص عليها فى كتيب التشغيل الخاص بالمعده


----------



## زرقة السماء (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*تابع نظريات الانهيار .*

[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]نظرية طاقة التشوه ([/FONT]distrtion energy DE[FONT=&quot]) .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تسمى هذه النظرية أيضا بنظرية القص ونظرية فون ميزز –هنكي وهي أصعب قليلا من نظرية القص ولكنها أفضل النظريات المستخدمة في المواد المطيلية وتستخدم لمعرفة بداية حدوث الإنهيار والخضوع .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تنص هذه النظرية على أن الإنهيار أو الخضوع يحدث في المساحه عندما تصبح طاقة الإنفعال الإجمالية الكامنة المختزنة في العنصر الخاضع للإجهاد مساويا لطاقة الإنفعال الإجمالية الكامنة المختزنة في عنصر مماثل في إختبار الشد البسيط عند نقطة الخضوع .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]نظرية الإجهاد العمودي الأعظم ([/FONT]the maximum – normal stress[FONT=&quot]) .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لا تستخدم هذه النظرية في التصميم لأن نتائجها لا تنطبق مع التجارب وكثيرا ماتكون الحلول بعيدة عن حانب الأمان .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]نص النظرية :[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] الإنهيار يحدث عندما يتساوى الإجهاد الرئيسي الأعظم مع مقاومة الخضوع للمادة [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]هذه النظرية تعتمد على قيمة مقاومة الشد ومقاومة الضغط وبالطبع فغالبا ماتكون مقاموة الضغط أعلى من مقاومة الشد,[/FONT]


الملف المرفق يحتوي على المزيد عن نظريات الانهيار مع بعض المعادلات المستخدمة 
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## د.محبس (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك يا أ.زرقة السماء على هذا الملف النافع جدا الذي هو على منهج الكتاب المميز في machine design للمؤلف shigly


----------



## زرقة السماء (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*أجهاد التعب*

أجهاد التعب( fatigue ) يعتبر من اهم الاساب المؤدية انهيار الآلات الميكانيكية .

في المرفق ملفان مفيدان جدا عن أجهاد التعب باللغة العربية و اخر باللغة الانجيزية .


----------



## زرقة السماء (30 نوفمبر 2009)

د.محبس قال:


> شكرا لك يا أ.زرقة السماء على هذا الملف النافع جدا الذي هو على منهج الكتاب المميز في machine design للمؤلف shigly



نعم هي ملخصات هذا الكتاب ،، الكتاب ممتاز و لكن كثرة المعادلات قد تسبب ازمة ف فهمة


----------



## د.محبس (30 نوفمبر 2009)

انا الان ادخل كا tutorial lecturer لطلاب المرحلة الرابعة في  machine design وان شاء الله استفاد من ملفاتك ....ملخص الكلل جميل وهو باللغة العربية وهو اي الكلل من الاسباب القوية الى حدوث cracks ثم الفشل


----------



## زرقة السماء (1 ديسمبر 2009)

و جدت الكتاب كاملا " الصدم و الكلال " للدكتور محمود إيمام

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t83150.html#post681875


----------



## زرقة السماء (2 ديسمبر 2009)

د.محبس قال:


> انا الان ادخل كا tutorial lecturer لطلاب المرحلة الرابعة في machine design وان شاء الله استفاد من ملفاتك ....ملخص الكلل جميل وهو باللغة العربية وهو اي الكلل من الاسباب القوية الى حدوث cracks ثم الفشل



هل الامتحانات في هذه المادة بفتح الكتاب ام بادخال ورقة تضم اهم القوانين الجداول ؟؟ 
معنا الامتحان بادخال الكتاب .


----------



## محمد التاج على (2 ديسمبر 2009)

الشكر الجزيل لكل اهل المنتدى وكما ذكر الدكتور فان العيوب تنقسم الىانواع وبالاشارة لعيوب التصنيع اود الاشاره الى ان الكثير من المصنعين لجاوا الى الاسلوب التجارى البحت من اجل تقليل تكاليف الانتاج وبالتالى زياده الارباح وضمان استمرارية بيع قطع الغيار وذلك عن طريق استعمال مايسمى بالمعلاجات الموضعيه للقطع المصنعه 
كما هو الحال فى تصنيع ريش التوربينات المستعمله فى توليد الكهرباء بواسطه المياه حيث يتم عمل طلاء من النيكل او اى ماده مقاومه للصدأ فى اطرااف الريش المعرضه للماء ولطلب قطع ذات مواصفات جيده فان ذلك يتطلب وجود معامل لفحص مكونات السبائك وتحديد نسب الكربون المطلوبه لكل قطعه حسب طبيعة عملها وراعاة الله فى حالة التكليف باختيار مواصفات معينه لاستجلاب معدات معينه


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 ديسمبر 2009)

سمير شربك قال:


> سأتحدث عن قصص حدثت معي في الحياة العملية :
> 1- مرة تحدث لي كبير خبراء ألمان عن التقليد ( نفس الآلية ونفس الشكل ونفس مبدا العمل ولكن في بلد آخر قلدهم لن أطيل ولكنه استغرب يركب آلات غزل ألمانية في مكان وفي منطقة ليست بعيدة وجدنا الصينيون يركبون نفس آلاتهم وأرخص ولكن صناعة صينية ) أليس منشأ الصنع له أهمية كبيرة في عمر الآلية .
> 2- يوجد سيارتي نقل نفس العمر ونفس المنشأ والمصدر سنة الصنع 2005 (بدلت الكوليات والبطاريات والدبرياج لأحدها بعد سنة بينما الآخرى سنة 2009 ) أي أن للمستخدم ومكان الإستخدام دور كبير في التلف .
> 3- الكادر المشرف على الآليات والتجهيزات يجب أن يكون ذو خبرة ومعرفة بالآلية وهذا الموضوع بحث من قبلكم
> ...


 



د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الأخ المهندس سمير شربك ..
> 
> إضافة جديدة للموضوع.
> 1- التقليد : يأتي هنا ..وعي المشتري لهذه الآلة .. ولجان وضع المواصفات ( الجهة التي تعدها)
> ...


 

عودة إلى مشاركة الأخ م.سمير شربك 
3- الكادر الإشرافي على أعمال التشغيل .. وقد تم ذكره كما تفضلت
4- ويدخل هذا عند إعداد مواصفات الآلة او المعدة عند طلبها .. 
5- العمر الإفتراضي تم التعرض له من قبل .. وحقيقة هناك أعمار إفتراضية للمعدات .. 
وحال وصول هذا العمر .. مع زيادة مصاريف الصيانة .. يقتضي الحال إستبدالها .. 

شكراً مهندس سمير.. وكل عام والجميع بخير..


----------



## abomahr (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*اضم صوتى الى الاخ العزيز سامح**نعم سوء التشغيل وسوء الصيانة له تأثير على إنتاج الماكنات وخروجها من الخدمة*


----------



## د.محبس (4 ديسمبر 2009)

زرقة السماء قال:


> هل الامتحانات في هذه المادة بفتح الكتاب ام بادخال ورقة تضم اهم القوانين الجداول ؟؟
> معنا الامتحان بادخال الكتاب .



شكرا لك على كتاب الصدم والكلال

في الامتحان يتم ادخال كراس خاص يضم القوانين مع جداول ومخططات التصميم mechanical tools


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (5 ديسمبر 2009)

المهندس محمودسقا;1366980 قال:


> السيد الدكتور المحترم:جزاك الله خيرا
> من الأسباب التي لمستها عمليا
> 1-عدم مراعاة التسامحات والإزواجات
> 2-عدم وجود رقابة للجودة
> ...


 


د.محمد باشراحيل;1366996 قال:


> أشكرك أخي الفاضل المهندس محمود
> ولي عودة لمناقشة جميع النقاط اتي اوردتها.
> مداخلة قيمة .. بارك الله فيك.


 
الأخ المهندس محمود السقا .. 
بارك الله فيك على المداخلة القيمة .. وهي نقاط قيمة .
1- عدم مراعاة التسامحات والإزواجات(allownce and tolerance) اللازمة ..
أمر يدخل أثناء مرحلة التصميم .. ومرفق ملفات عن هذا الموضوع..( نقطة جديدة)​ 
2- عدم وجود رقابة أثناء الإنتاج (إنتاج وتصنيع المعدة) إذن تعتبر من عيوب التصنيع.​ 
3- المعدن المستخدم : يجب أخذ نوعية المواد الخام في الحسبان عند التصميم ..
وايضا عند التصنيع .. لأن دخول الشوائب impurities يؤدي لشروخ Cracks .​ 
4- عدم إتباع نظام قياس : عند التصنيع.. ​ 
بالنسبة للجدوى الإقتصادية مهندس محمود عادة تعمل قبل بدأ المشروع ..
للتأكد من جدولى وربحية المشروع (بمعداته ومبانيه وموظفيه .. 
وهي دراسة عامة ولا تتدخل في تصميم المنتج التفصيلي Detail Design ) ​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (5 ديسمبر 2009)

سمير شربك قال:


> الشركات المتفوقة والناجحة هي الرائدة في1- حداثة آلاتها وديمومة عملها 2- ومواكبة انتاجها
> إن ذلك يدل على 3- طاقم إداري متمرس -وفني متدرب - وآلة مواصفة عالمية أولى - ويد عاملة حريصة
> 
> ويواكب ذلك مقابل مادي يبعد اليد العاملة عن التفكير بغير الحرص على الآلة


 
شكرا للإضافة مهندس سمير 
-إختيار المعدات الصحيحة التي تؤدي الغرض بمواصفات جيدة
( حيث ان العامل المادي مهم ويدرس عند إعداد المواصفات والتصميم)
-مواكبة الإنتاج من حيث التسليم للمطلوب وعدم الأعطال .. 
- إدارة وتشغيل وصيانة


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (5 ديسمبر 2009)

eng/ali قال:


> اعتقد ان احد تلك الاسباب هى :
> 1: معظم الماكينات تصنع فى الخارج وبالتالى اختلاف درجة حرارة في المكان التى تعمل فيه يؤدى الى عيوب في الماكينات ثم تلف تلك الماكينات
> 2:الاهمال في الصيانة الدورية للماكينات


 
مشكور مهندس علي 
وقد تم التعرض لهذه النقاط.
بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (5 ديسمبر 2009)

م.عبدالناصرعجوة قال:


> دكتور محمد باشراحيل ​
> 
> 
> اخى وحبيبى الفاضل الذى اكن له كل حب فى الله انسان قد جمعتنا هذه المشاركات وهذا الملتقى الحبيب احببته فى الله وانا لم اراه واحببته فى الله وانا لم اتشرف بلقائه ولكن صورته فى القلب وحبه فى القلب اقسم بخالق السماوات والأرض انى احبك فى الله
> ...


 


م.عبدالناصرعجوة قال:


> تشير تقارير الهيئات العالمية منها اليونيدو العالمية الى ان 92 دولة من العالم قد خسرت 514 مليار دولار خلال المدة من ستة 1975 الى 1985 كان نصيب الدول النامية فيها 82% وذلك بسبب سوء استخدام الزيوت والشحومات فى المعدات التى تمتلكها هذه الدول وتشكل الكيان الرئيسى لقتصاديات الانتاج فيها ​
> 
> 
> وقد وضعت هذه الهيئات تسلسلا واقعيا وتطبيقيا لمسببات هذه الخسائر اوجزته فى الآتى :
> ...


 
الأخ المهندس الحبيب في الله عبدالناصر عجوة .
أولاً: أحبك الله الذي أحببتني فيه..
بارك الله فيك وفي جهودك.​ 
ثانياً : شرح وافي لايحتاج إلى تعليق ..​


----------



## سمير شربك (6 ديسمبر 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> عودة إلى مشاركة الأخ م.سمير شربك
> 3- الكادر الإشرافي على أعمال التشغيل .. وقد تم ذكره كما تفضلت
> 4- ويدخل هذا عند إعداد مواصفات الآلة او المعدة عند طلبها ..
> 5- العمر الإفتراضي تم التعرض له من قبل .. وحقيقة هناك أعمار إفتراضية للمعدات ..
> ...


 

شكرا دكتور محمد 
أضيف :
ضرورة وجود ورشات صيانة واصلاح متدربة تابعة لملاك الشركة 
يوضع لها برامج صيانة مستمرة تواكب الآلات وتهتم بموضوع الأستثمار لها وتتابع عمليات 
الزيوت والتشحيم وأماكن الحركة الدائمة في الآلية ونقاط الأستناد ومتابعة تشغيل الآليات في حدود الأستثمار المطلوبة 
مع مراعاة الحالة المناخية للمنطقة وتأثيرها على هيكل الآلية 

أيضا بعض الآلات يتعلق عملها بموضوع آخر يجب أن يكون مدروس بشكل سليم وصحيح 
وأذكر هنا آلات الغزل التي يرتبط عملها بموضوع التكييف


----------



## aksmarin (7 ديسمبر 2009)

ان اغلب الالات والمعدات توجد فيها قصور تصميمي متعمد لدر الارباح على الشركة المصنعة من خلال بيع الادوات الاحتياطية وكذلك عدم توفر الخبرة الكافية لمشغلي هذه الالات في احتساب الساعات التشغيلية وتحديد اوقات الصيانة وخصوصا في دول العالم الثالث مما يعجل من استهلاكها وظهور العيوب فيها


----------



## مصطفى على مصطفى (11 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى المهندس انااعمل مهندس صيانة ورئيس قسم تخطيط الصيانة فى شركة كبرى ومن خبرة فى مجال المعدات اريد توضيح امرا ان الشركات تبداء صغيرة ثم تكبر ونفس المعدات هى هى ويزيد الانتاج وتقل الصيانة فيحدث تدهور فى المعدات بسبب زيادة الانتاج وعدم الاهتمام بالصيانة وتهم الصيانة بالتقصير ولكن ظروف الانتاج تجبرالكل على عدم تنفيذ برامج الصيانة لذلك لابدمن تنفيذ الصيانة لنها السبيل الوحيد للمحافظة على المعدات0 وشكرااا
منهدس صيانة


----------



## gaberr2000 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

نشكرك و بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسن مصطفي احمد (15 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اري ان من اهم السباب التي تؤدي الي ظهور العيوب في المعدات هي :

اهمال الصيانة الوقائية والتي تشتمل علي متابعة مناسيب الزيت والتشحيم الدوري ودورة التبريد حيث ان دورة التزييت والتبريد من اهم الاشياء التي تساعد علي رفع كفاءة الالة وحمايتها من التلف

وجزي الله الجميع الخير


----------



## عاطف سالم (16 ديسمبر 2009)

يوجد عدة اسباب للعيوب التي تظهر في الماكينات والمعدات من هام اسبابها هو :
1- التصميم الخاطئ.
2- عدم التركيب جيدا بالنسبة لماكينة من ناحية التوازن.
3-المعايرة الخاطئة في بداية التشغيل.
4- عدم المحافظة على نظافة الماكينة بشكل مستمر وهو جزء مهم يجب الانتباه علية.
5- عدم الالتزام بجدول الصيانة الدورية لماكينة .
6-الزمن الدوري للماكنة.


----------



## korzaty (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم *
*ماشاء الله تبارك الله ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله*
*سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم *
*عجزنا عن الشكر ما اروعك *
*this is the prfect*
*مشكوووووووووور *
*مشكوووووووووووووووور *
*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور *
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© *
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© *
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ © *
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§© *
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© *
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© *
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© *
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© *
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© *
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°________¤§© *
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© *
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§© *
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© *
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© *
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© *
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© *
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© *
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§© *
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ © *
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© *
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© *
*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور *
*مشكوووووووووووووووور *
*مشكووووووووووور*​


----------



## عدي عاشق ابو عجيب (22 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام 
يمكن الاعتماد على تطبيق معايير الاختبارات العالمية (لكل آلية او برنامج او قطعة لو تصميم )معايير دولية ( استاندر)خاص بها 
لذلك لايجوز التساهل في اعتماد هذه المعايير . لانك بذلك تدخل بنفسك ومالك في دائرة الخطأ والخطر .
ويجب عدم اعتماد اية اليه لايطبق في تجميعها وتصنيع اجزائها مهما كانت صغيرة استندرات عالمية معروفة ومدققة 
وهنا يأتي دور المهندس الخبير الذي يجب ان يلم بدقة بكل معايير مايشرف عليه (وووووبضمير )
هناك امر اخر بالنسبة الى للتجهيزات الحساسة والتي يتطلب عملها اداء كبير ومجهد يجب حضور نخبة من المهندسين عملية التصنيع والتجميع مهما كانت المسافة بعيدة او في بلد اخر وكذلك (الاصرار على تنفيذ عمليات اختبار مصنعية مدققة ... وكذلك عمليات الضبط المصنعية هامة وتحدد مدى الاداء ومردود الالة وبالتالي مردود المنشأة بالكامل ) 
لدي الكثير جدا ؟؟؟؟ .... وانا من المهندسين الذين طبيعة العمل تجرهم على التقيد والتدقيق على تطبيق الستاندرات في العمل 
مشكورين 
وكل استفسار يسرنا
م عدي


----------



## Ali-2009 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
1-التصميم والموصفات(اذا اردنا ان نشتري معدة يجب التاكد من موصفتها هل تطابق مناخ بلدنا)
2-سوء الصيانه الدورية
3-طريقة التشغيل(مثلا تشغيل بعض الموتورات بصفه متكررة في وقت واحد يؤدي الى احتراق البريكر او الموتور)
4-اهمال الادارة في تاهيل وتدريب الموظفين على جميع المعدات الموجوده في المصنع سوآء مشغلين او فنيين
5-قطع الغيار غير الاصلية
6-المناخ(بعض الدول حارة جدا وبعضهن فيهن عواصف رملية او ثلجية ........)
7-عدم تسجيل تاريخ المعدة ومتابعتها:32:


----------



## محمد الهببنابي (28 ديسمبر 2009)

بعد السلام
الاسباب التي تؤدي لذك كثيره وفي اعتقادي عدم الخبره هو اهم الاسباب


----------



## HAMIDAN HUSSEIN (30 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى الكريم 
هذا الموضوع مهم جداً يريد الاخوة المهندسين اصحاب الخبرة العملية حتى يضيفوا لنا تجاربهم العملية


----------



## Bajji (30 ديسمبر 2009)

سوء التشغيل وسوء الصيانة له تأثير على إنتاج الماكنات وخروجها من الخدمة .. 
وبالتالي إنخفاض الإيرادات.. وقد تؤدي إلى خسارة .. 
a mon avis le principale cause de detorioration des equipement ainsi que leurs faible Taux de rendement synthetique est lié au Manque formation complete de nous collaborateurs qui derigents ces Machines.


----------



## عماد داود (1 يناير 2010)

المواصفات الامريكية اوالبريطانية اوغيرهاللمنتج قديكون السبب عدم الوصول لمنتج مثالي نتيجة اخطاء تصميمية للماكنة اوسببها عامل الماكنةوالاخطاء التصميميةقدتكون مؤثرة على الاجزاءالمؤثرةفي المنتج ممايستدعي تحويرها ان امكن او قدتكون في برامجها اذا كانتcnc او في بدن الماكنة والاسباب كثيرةوالنتيجة واحدة هي عدم الحصول على المنتج ضمن الاستندرات المطلوبة ومن الله العون والتوفيق


----------



## عماد على احمد (2 يناير 2010)

شكرا على مجهودكم واتمنى المزيد


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (4 يناير 2010)

الأخت المهندسة زرقة السماء 
أشكر لك مداخلاتك الثرية القيمة
والتي كانت تصب في التصميم 
وأهمية أخذ القيم التصميمية الصحيحة 
منعا للفشل والإنهيار.

وشكرا على المرفقات والكتب والروابط الممتازة 
وفقك الله.​ 



زرقة السماء قال:


> [font=&quot]نظريات انهيار الالات ..[/font]( ملاحظة ربما توجد بعض الاخطأ في المصطلحات لاني اجتهدت للبحث عن معناها و استعنت بمرجع عربي )
> 
> 
> [font=&quot]مصطلحات في تصميم الآلات الميكانيكية [/font]
> ...


 


زرقة السماء قال:


> [font=&quot]نظرية إجهاد القص الأعظم ([/font]maximum –shear- stress theory[font=&quot]) .[/font]
> [font=&quot]يرمز إختصارا لهذه النظرية بالرمز ([/font]mss[font=&quot]) .[/font]
> [font=&quot]تعتبر هذه النظرية سهلة الإستخدام وهي تعطي دائما جانبا من الأمان – وتستخدم في المواد المطيلية (المرنة) ويمكن مع شي من التعديل استخدامها في المواد (القصيفة) .[/font]
> [font=&quot]على حسب هذه النظرية يحدث الإنهيار عندما يصبح إجهاد القص الأعظم مساويا لمقاومة الخضوع في القص [/font]
> ...


 


زرقة السماء قال:


> [font=&quot]نظرية طاقة التشوه ([/font]distrtion energy de[font=&quot]) .[/font]
> [font=&quot]تسمى هذه النظرية أيضا بنظرية القص ونظرية فون ميزز –هنكي وهي أصعب قليلا من نظرية القص ولكنها أفضل النظريات المستخدمة في المواد المطيلية وتستخدم لمعرفة بداية حدوث الإنهيار والخضوع .[/font]
> [font=&quot]تنص هذه النظرية على أن الإنهيار أو الخضوع يحدث في المساحه عندما تصبح طاقة الإنفعال الإجمالية الكامنة المختزنة في العنصر الخاضع للإجهاد مساويا لطاقة الإنفعال الإجمالية الكامنة المختزنة في عنصر مماثل في إختبار الشد البسيط عند نقطة الخضوع .[/font]
> 
> ...


 


زرقة السماء قال:


> أجهاد التعب( fatigue ) يعتبر من اهم الاساب المؤدية انهيار الآلات الميكانيكية .
> 
> في المرفق ملفان مفيدان جدا عن أجهاد التعب باللغة العربية و اخر باللغة الانجيزية .


 


زرقة السماء قال:


> و جدت الكتاب كاملا " الصدم و الكلال " للدكتور محمود إيمام
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t83150.html#post681875


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (4 يناير 2010)

هذه صور توضح انهيار غلاية بخارية
وسبب ذلك يرجع إلى عيب تصميمي .. 
وقد حددت ASME جمعية المهندسين الميكانيكيين الأمريكية
اسباب إنهيار الغلايات في الأسباب الآتية​

عيوب تصميمية ​
عيوب تصنيعية​
سوء التشغيل والصيانة ​
انهيارالغلاية في الصور بسبب الكلال (FATIGUE) او التآكل ،
كما ان تجاوز الحرارة عن الحد المصمم له الغلاية ، الشرخ الناتج عن جهد الكلال ،
وعطب المواد او مواد خام غير مناسبة هي من اسباب الفشل .​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 
وهذا رابط للموضوع
للإستزادة..​ 
http://www.materialsengineer.com/DA-Boiler-Failures.htm​ ​


----------



## ابو المفهوميه (4 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك اخوي د.محمد على طرح هذا الموضوع


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (4 يناير 2010)

موضوع شيق ورائع بارك الله فيكم


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (5 يناير 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> هذه صور توضح انهيار غلاية بخارية
> وسبب ذلك يرجع إلى عيب تصميمي ..
> وقد حددت asme جمعية المهندسين الميكانيكيين الأمريكية
> اسباب إنهيار الغلايات في الأسباب الآتية​
> ...


 اشكر شخصكم الكريم د محمد على هذه المداخلة الرائعة والرابط 
نعم ان تجاوز الحرارة عن الحد المصمم له الغلاية سبب رئيس من اسباب الانهيار للغلايات وقد يحدث ذلك بسبب سوء التشغيل والصيانة وضبط معدلات الاحتراق واللهب عاصرت واقعة بسبب ذلك فى شركة من الشركات لغلاية 8 طن/س
دمت بفضل من الله​


----------



## فارس عراقي (5 يناير 2010)

*رد*

اعتقد ان الخلل البشري الناتج من ضعف الاداء للمشغلين وعدم درايتهم باساليب التشغيل والصيانة هو احد الاسباب المهمة في ذلك 

مع تقديري لموضوعك الراقي


----------



## مستريورك (5 يناير 2010)

مشكورين وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## soubhi (6 يناير 2010)

اخواني زملائي المهندسين 
ان من أسباب التشوه بالسطح المشغل هو السرعة الغير مناسبة للمعدن المشغل حسب نمرة صلابتة .
و من الأسباب أيضا هو عدم شحذ أداة القطع بطريقة غير صحيحة وبالتالي زيت التبريد يعتبر هو الأساسي
لصحة العمل والمحافظة على العمر الطويل لأداة الشحذ


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (6 يناير 2010)

وهذا رابط كتاب عن إنهيار الغلايات 
وهو كتاب جميل مفيد 

*http://mihd.net/v1e8b6*


----------



## موديا موديا (7 يناير 2010)

طبعا الخساره دى مش ناتجه عن الاهمال بس بس هيه نتيجه عدم وعى كافى بالنسبه لصاحب المصنع او العامل الزى لا يملك سو الحفظ وليس على درايه كامه ومن هزه االاسباب عدم الصيانه الوقائيه التى لابد ان تجر على الماكينات على فترات محدده من المصنع المنتج للماكينه وشكراااا


----------



## ayman hamdach (7 يناير 2010)

*إختيار المعدن المناسب*

إن التصميم هو نتاج عن فكرة وتخيل وتنفيذ, ولكن أن برأيي لإتمام نجاح تصميم هذه الماكينة :هو إختيار المعدن المناسب لكل قطعة في الماكينة حيث بالتأكيد هناك إختلاف في وظيفة كل قطعة, مثلاً هناك بعض القطع كما تعرفون تتعرض للحرارة وأخرى للطرق وأخرى للاحتكاك وعند التصميم كثير من المصممين لا ينجز أو بالأحرى لا يستطيع إتمام عمله مئة بالمئة أي الأخذ بالإعتبار كل العوارض التي يمكن أن تتعرض لها كل قطعة, ولهذا عامل التعب للماكينة الذي سببه الوقت واللذي هو نتاجٌ عدم الأخذ بالإعتبار العلاجات الفيزيائية والحرارية لكل قطعة هو برأيي أهم الأسباب لفشل التصميم , وغالباً ما يكون الثمن باهظاً لهذه الأخطاء أعطي مثلاً : turbine الذي يتعرض لحرارة عالية جداً فمع الوقت يبدأ بتغيير معالمه الجزئية وبالتالي التشكيل وهناك الكارثة والخسارة


----------



## maxpop (8 يناير 2010)

شكرا على طرح هذا الموضوع بل لي راي اخر اريد ان اطرحه عليكم 
من اسباب تدهور المعدات والالات بالمصانع والشركات بوجه عام هو 
1. عدم الصيانه الجيده والتشغيل السيئ 
2. توليه التشغيل والصيانه لعديم الخبره


----------



## Abdurauf (8 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
مشروع تخرجي كا يتمحور حول مشكلة حدثت في مجموعة من آلات الغربلة
حيث بعد فترة قصيرة من اشتغال الآلات, لوحظ وجود تشققات صغير بدأت في التكون على السطح الخارجي لهيكل الآلات
عدد الآلات التي تعرضت الى نفس المشكلة و في نفس المكان و في ازمنة متقاربة جدا هو 23 آلة من اصل 36
هدا العدد كان مند حوالي سنة تقريبا
لقد قمت بعمل دراسة حول اسباب هده المشكلة, وقد وجدت ان السبب الرئيسي يكمن في عيب التصميم.
حيث ان الآلة تهتز بحركة توافقية بسيطة و دلك لغرض القيام بنشاطها وهو غربلة الحبوب بعد ان تخرج من آلة الطحن
لدلك, كان السبب الرئيسي لهده المشكلة هو الاحمال الدورية ( Periodic loads .
بالطبع, الاحمال الدورية ستسبب مشاكل الكلل او fatigue 
لدلك قمت بتحليل مدى تحمل هيكل الآلة لتك الأحمال و قمت بحساب عامل الأمان daynamic factor of safety , فوجدت انه منخفض جدا حيث بلغ ادنى عامل امان ما يقارب 0.93 وهو قيمه حرجة جدا و بالأخص في حالات الأحمال الدورية, ففي هده الحالات فان معامل الأمان لابد ان يكون اكبر بكثير من الواحد, فلا يمكن ان نكون متأكدين جدا من ان المنشاء سيكون آمن ادا كان معامل الأمان الديناميكي 1.2 , و دللك بسبب صعوبة فهم و تقيم القيمة الفعلية في الحالات الديناميكية.
ولكن, من المعروف لدى اغلب المصممين ان افضل معامل امان ديناميكي يجب ان يؤخد اكبر من 2 , و قد يصل الى 9 في الحلات التي تكون فيها خطر على حالات البشر كالطائرات مثلا.
لدلك, فقد قدمت حلولا لهده المشكلة حيث كان الحل الأمثل لتجنب حدوثها مرة اخرى هو اجراء عملية معالجة حرارية لاطار الآلة المتضرر وهدا بعد اصلاح الضرر ودلك لغرض رفع مقاومته للاجهادات الدورية حيث تعتبر هدا اللحل حلا اقتصاديا من الناحية المادية و حلا جدريا لغرض اطالة عمر الآلة و تجنب التعرض لخسائر ايقاف الآلات عن المل و ايقاف خط الانتاج


----------



## abdalmuis kamil (9 يناير 2010)

فى اعتقادى ان العيوب التصميميه تلعب الدور الاساسى بالاضافه الى عدم تىفر الكفاءات 
وعدم المواكبه بالاضافه الى البئه التى تعمل فيها الماكينه يجب ان يكون لها اعبار فى التصميم

ارجو قبول مشاركتى المتواضعه


----------



## Abdurauf (11 يناير 2010)

The next figure shows some ratios in failure of different cases and this was built upon a study of 425 failure cases in a different engineering production, so the study that was done on the failure cases showed 




http://rapidshare.com/files/333584158/Untitled.jpg.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/333584158/Untitled.jpg.html 


*General Causes of Material Failures[13]*


Improper and insufficient maintenance seems to be one of the most contributing factors influenced by some improper designs such as areas that are hard to inspect and maintain and the need for better maintenance procedures. In many circumstances the true load is difficult to predict resulting in a structure being stressed beyond its normal capabilities and structural limitations. When a structure is subject to cyclic loads, areas subject to fatigue failure must be accurately identified. This is often very hard to analyze, especially in a highly composite structure for which analysis has a high degree of uncertainty. Thus, in general, experimental structural fatigue testing is frequently resorted to.
The material failure while working could be a reason of many interred and affective reasons together, any way, in general, we can put the substance failure reasons and it's collapsing in four main groups : 

- Design mistakes.​ 

- The wrong choose of material​ 

- Mistakes coming after performing process and manufacturing​ 

- Law capability in material while using and working​


----------



## egole (14 يناير 2010)

يمكن التعليق على اعمال الصيانة الدورية والوقائية


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (20 يناير 2010)

الإعتبارات التصميمية في تحديد الإجهادات والحدود التي ينبغي مراعاتها ..
 او تحديدها بطريقة دقيقة
قد تؤدي إلى فشل المعدة او القطعة .
 هذا بحث أعجبني ​*Use of Residual Compression in Design to Improve Damage
Tolerance in Ti-6Al-4V Aero Engine Blade Dovetails​**
حيث أستخدمت الـ FEM لتحديد الإجهادات المتبقية Residual Stresses
*​*
*وهذا ملف pdf يوضح هذا السبب.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (20 يناير 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> العيوب تنحصر في:
> 
> 1- عيوب تصميمية Design Defects
> 2- عيوب تصنيعية Manufacturing Defects
> ...


 

لقد تم التركيز على العيوب التصميمية في معظم المشاركات السابقة 
وأحتل أكثر من 50% منها 
على ان السبب الرئيسي هو عيوب التشغيل والصيانة 
ولكن كم ذكرت فإن العيوب لها أربعة أسباب ..

عند البدء في إختيار معدة علينا إعداد التصاميم التي تشمل على :

1- تحديد الإجهادات والقوى المؤثرةعلى المعدة وإستخدام البرامج الحديثة في معرفة 
مناطق تركز الإجهادات Stress Concentration Areas .. 
وأخذها بعين الإعتبار ..
وكذلك حساب معامل الأمان الصحيح
Correct factor of Safety ..
ولا ننسى قيمة المعدة فأخذ معامل عالي يعني إرتفاع في سعر المعدة
فالمهندس الناجح .. هو الذي يوازن بين كل العوامل ذات العلاقة.

2- تحديد المواد الخام التي يمكنها تحمل الإجهادات والحرارة والضغط
Selection of the right raw materials that are suitable for the 
production of the equipment

3- الأخذ في الإعتبار الظروف المناخية من حرارة وبرودة وثلج وعواصف رملية 

5- إختيار مكونات المعدة بحيث تكون مطابقة للمواصفات القياسية المعتبرة Standard 
وعدم تركها للإجتهادات الشخصية 

6- تحديد التسامحات Tolerance and Allowability

7- تحديد الظروف التشغيلية للمعدة والتي يتم على معرفتها ايضا تجهيز التصاميم اللازمة.

------------------------------

والآن ننتقل إلى العيوب التصنيعية 
ماهو العيب التصنيعي :

تعريف : 
 فشل او قصور في المعدة (منتج) ناتج عن :
1- عدم المطابقة والإلتزام بالمواصفات التصميمية أثناء التصنيع
2- عدم خبرة فنيي التصنيع اثناء تنفيذ متطلبات التصاميم 
3- عدم الإلتزام بأنظمة الجودة والتفتيش والمعايرة أثناء مراحل الإنتاج .
4- عدم مطابقة المصنع لأنظمة السلامة والبيئة والجودة.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (20 يناير 2010)

abdurauf قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مشروع تخرجي كا يتمحور حول مشكلة حدثت في مجموعة من آلات الغربلة
> حيث بعد فترة قصيرة من اشتغال الآلات, لوحظ وجود تشققات صغير بدأت في التكون على السطح الخارجي لهيكل الآلات
> عدد الآلات التي تعرضت الى نفس المشكلة و في نفس المكان و في ازمنة متقاربة جدا هو 23 آلة من اصل 36
> ...


 


abdurauf قال:


> the next figure shows some ratios in failure of different cases and this was built upon a study of 425 failure cases in a different engineering production, so the study that was done on the failure cases showed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

الأخ مهندس عبد الرؤوف 
ملاحظات وبحث ممتاز وإجراء تحسيني (علاجي) جيد 

من هذه الدراسة التي قام بها المهندس عبدالرؤوف نجد انه قام بما يسمى بالصيانة التحسينية 
وهي إعادة الجزء او القطعة للعمل بعد ظهور عيب تصميمي بها .

ولكن الأهم هو ان يتم الأخذ بعين الإعتبار الإجهادات ( الإجهاد الديناميكي ) الكلال 
والفشل الذي كان بسبب الإهتزازات اثناء مرحلة التصميم ..

مشكور مهندس عبدالرؤوف على مشاركتك العملية البحثية العلاجية المميزة.
وفقك الله وبارك فيك.​


----------



## Abdurauf (20 يناير 2010)

يجب الا ننسى المشاكل التي يمكن ان تسببها الاهتزازات:67:, حيث تعتبر احد اهم عوامل الفشل في الالات الديناميكية
و ينشأ الانهيار في المنشئئات اثناء تعرضها للاهتزازات في حالة اقتراب التردد التي تشتغل عنده الألة من التردد الطبيعي للمنشاء او الالة, و هدة الحالة تعرف بالرنين
لا يجب ان تكون تردد القوى المؤثرة على المنشأ قيمة عالية جدا لكي يحدث الانهيار, فقد يحدث عند ترددات صغيرة جدا و هدا يعتمد على خواص الآلة (التردد الطبيعي الدي يعتمد على الوزن و بعض الخواص الفيزيائية للمنشأة)
و من اشهر الحوادث التي منها تم اخد الاهتزازات في عين الاعتبار اثناء تصميم المباني او الآلات هي انهيار جسر تاكوما في الولايات المتحدة اثناء تعرض الجسر لقوى الريح الدورية مما جعلت الجسر يهتز و يتئرجج حتى انهار بعد وقت قصير جدا من افتتاحه.

انهيار نتيجة:
_Vibration Mods_


----------



## Abdurauf (20 يناير 2010)

*Failure by fatigue .*

The majority of engineering failures are caused by fatigue. Fatigue failure is defined as the tendency of a material to fracture by means of progressive brittle cracking under repeated alternating or cyclic stresses of an intensity considerably below the normal strength. 
A good example of fatigue failure is breaking a thin steel rod or wire with your hands after bending it back and forth several times in the same place. Another example is an unbalanced pump impeller resulting in vibrations that can cause fatigue failure.
Fundamental requirements during design and manufacturing for avoiding fatigue failure are different for different cases and should be considered during the design phase


----------



## خالد فراج (23 يناير 2010)

اشكركم بشده ولاكن هناك اسباب اخرى مثل عدم ضبط المحاور للمعدات وعدم عمل اتزان للمعدات بطريقه سليمه


----------



## ابو المجاهد (25 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ان الحديث عن اسباب الاعطال يمكن حصره في عدد محدود من البنود كما ظهر في المداخلات السابقة الممتازة و المشكور اصحابها و لكن ارجو ان توافقوني في طلب سرد الاخوة المهندسين ذوي الخبرة لبعض الامثلة لمشكلات غريبة تم حلها بطرق نستفيد منها جميعا و حتي نسطيع تحليل المشاكل بشكل علمي فيما بعد
و اشكر الجميع و ارجو لكم من الله التوفيق


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (25 يناير 2010)

Abdurauf قال:


> يجب الا ننسى المشاكل التي يمكن ان تسببها الاهتزازات:67:, حيث تعتبر احد اهم عوامل الفشل في الالات الديناميكية
> و ينشأ الانهيار في المنشئئات اثناء تعرضها للاهتزازات في حالة اقتراب التردد التي تشتغل عنده الألة من التردد الطبيعي للمنشاء او الالة, و هدة الحالة تعرف بالرنين
> لا يجب ان تكون تردد القوى المؤثرة على المنشأ قيمة عالية جدا لكي يحدث الانهيار, فقد يحدث عند ترددات صغيرة جدا و هدا يعتمد على خواص الآلة (التردد الطبيعي الدي يعتمد على الوزن و بعض الخواص الفيزيائية للمنشأة)
> و من اشهر الحوادث التي منها تم اخد الاهتزازات في عين الاعتبار اثناء تصميم المباني او الآلات هي انهيار جسر تاكوما في الولايات المتحدة اثناء تعرض الجسر لقوى الريح الدورية مما جعلت الجسر يهتز و يتئرجج حتى انهار بعد وقت قصير جدا من افتتاحه.
> ...


 
الإهتزازات عامل مهم ويجب أخذه أثناء إعداد التصاميم ..
فالمعدات التي تكثر بها الحركة سواءا الدورانية او الترددية .. 
ينبغي اخذها في الحسبان ..إن هذه الإهتزازات الناتجة .. او الرنين Resonance. قد تؤدي إلى كسر او فشل أو إنهيار
تلك المعدة.. مما يؤدي إلى توقف مصنع .. او محطة إنتاج كهرباء .. او إنفجار أنبوب ..او انهيار جسر..
وسبب الإنهيار لجسر تاكوما 
The bridge collapse had lasting effects on science and engineering. In many undergraduate physics texts the event is presented as an example of elementary forced resonance with the wind providing an external periodic frequency that matched the natural structural frequency (even though the real cause of the bridge's failure was aeroelastic flutter[1]).​ 
وهو كما ذكره المهندس عبدالرؤوف​ 
وهذه صورة الجسر​ 



 

وهذا رابط للفيديو عن الجسر وإنهياره واسبابه
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mclp9QmCGs​


----------



## حبيب (29 يناير 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء هناك مشاكل كثيرة ورئيسية منها المشاكل التصميمية اضافة الى اختيار المعدة ذات المواصفات الجيدة والمناسبة لظروف العمل والتي تعتمدها الشركات عند التصميم (تقبلوا هذه المداخلة البسيطة مع التقدير) اخوكم حبيب


----------



## محمد ادم (29 يناير 2010)

اود ان اشارك فى هذا الموضوع القيم والمميز
ان هناك عدة عوامل توثر على المعدات ومنها على سبيل المثال
1-حدوث خطا اثنا التصميم.
2- حدوث تغيير فىالظروف التشغيلية التى تم التصميم بناء عليها.
3-سوء تشغيل المعدات وعدم التقيد بالخطوات التى اوصى بها المصتع.
4-حدوث اخطاء اثناء عمليات الصيانة او استخدام قطع غيار غير اصلية.


----------



## محمد ادم (29 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
لدى استفسار ايها الاخوة المشرفين على الموقع؟
لقد قمت بالمشاركة فى النقاش ولكنى لم اجد تعليقى ؟ارجو توضيح السبب ولكم جزيل الشكر
محمد ادم


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (29 يناير 2010)

محمد ادم قال:


> اود ان اشارك فى هذا الموضوع القيم والمميز
> ان هناك عدة عوامل توثر على المعدات ومنها على سبيل المثال
> 1-حدوث خطا اثنا التصميم.
> 2- حدوث تغيير فىالظروف التشغيلية التى تم التصميم بناء عليها.
> ...


 


محمد ادم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لدى استفسار ايها الاخوة المشرفين على الموقع؟
> لقد قمت بالمشاركة فى النقاش ولكنى لم اجد تعليقى ؟ارجو توضيح السبب ولكم جزيل الشكر
> محمد ادم


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخ المهندس محمد آدم 

أشكر لك مداخلتك وتعليقك على الموضوع.
تعليقك ظهر (إن كنت تقصد تعليقك أنت على الموضوع ) 

وشكرا على تعليقك ..
ولو لاحظت أخي المهندس بأن ما ذكرته ..
قد تم تناوله في مناقشات ومداخلات عديدة تم تحديدها في اول مشاركة ..

وما تطرقت إليه صحيح اخي الكريم ..
وفقك الله .​


----------



## foaadalsalim (3 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم طبعا والله هذا الموضوع جدا مهم ومعظم المعامل والمصانع تعاني من هذه المشاكل ومن اهم اسبابها (خطأ في الموازنه عند النصب ,عدم تزييت المعدات بصوره صحيحه,القصور الكامل في الصيانه الدوريه لذلك يجب وضع اليه خاصه للصيانه الدوريه اليوميه والاسبوعيه والشهريه واخيرا السنويه ,ومن الاسباب ايظا الاخطاء التشغيليه ,القصور وعدم الاهتمام بمنظومات التبريد للمحركات, الخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ وشكرا


----------



## nadom69 (3 فبراير 2010)

طريقة دراسة اختبار الاستقامة الزاوية والمحورية في المضخات بالعربي فالموجود دائما بالانكليزي ومطلوب مني تقرير عن الاختبارين مع الشكر مقدما


----------



## التنين1 (3 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بدئاً لك جذيل الشكر لطرح مثل هذا الموضوع والخص رائي في الاتي :
اولاً : عدم الرقابه الكافية من الجهات الحكوميه المختصة بالصناعة مثل الوزارات و ماشابه ذلك 
ثانياً : عدم الرقابه الكافية من إدارات المؤاسسات الصناعيه بالنسبة الي الموظفين و العُمال و الفنيين
ثالثا : محاولت المؤسسة تقليل سعر شراء المنتج بالنسبه الي المستهلك فينعكس ذلك في تقليل المواد الخام الغير عملية او صالحه فذلك يؤاثر علي صلاحية المنتج


----------



## magdy omara (5 فبراير 2010)

الاخ الدكتور محمد ذكر ان من اهم العيوب هي العيوب التصميمية وانا اري ان طالما ان المكينة تعمل بكفاءة وتعطي المراد منها علي خير وجة فان التصميم برئ من هذا ولكن هناك عيوب اخري كثيرة . 
1 - عدم ثبات واتزان المعدة 
2- عدم وجود صيانة وقائية وفي الاعطال صيانة علاجية وقلة الفنيين المهرة 
3- عدم كفاءة مستخدم المعدة وهو اهم عنصر في هذة المنظومة 
وهذة العناصر الثلاثة قادرة علي خروج اي معدة من الخدمة في اسرع وقت وشكرا


----------



## يوسفمحمد سيد (8 فبراير 2010)

البحث عن كتب الهيدورليك


----------



## المتلهف للعلم (8 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
في الحقيقه اظن ان الشركات المصنعه للماكينات هي لها علم مسبق بعمر ماكيناتها.لان المصممين هم من قاموا باختيار المواد الاوليه للتصنيع وارادوا عمرا محددالكي يقوموا بببيع الماده الاحتياطيه والربح سيعوض من خلال الصيانه.فمن المستحيل تصميم ماكنه عمرها يدوم للابد.وشكرا على هذا الموضوع الشيق وارجوتقبل ردي المتواضع.

اخوكم المتلهف للعلم


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (8 فبراير 2010)

خالد فراج قال:


> اشكركم بشده ولاكن هناك اسباب اخرى مثل عدم ضبط المحاور للمعدات وعدم عمل اتزان للمعدات بطريقه سليمه


 

الأخ المهندس خالد فراج 
غن كانت أثناء التصنيع (Assembly ) فهذا عيب تصنيعي
وإن كانت أثناء عمليات الصيانة والتشغيل فهو عيب تشغيلي 

مداخلة وملاحظة جيدة .. مشكور,وبارك الله فيك.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (8 فبراير 2010)

ابو المفهوميه قال:


> شكرا لك اخوي د.محمد على طرح هذا الموضوع


 


محمود عزت احمد قال:


> موضوع شيق ورائع بارك الله فيكم


 


مستريورك قال:


> مشكورين وجزاكم الله خيرا


 

مشكورين إخواني المهندسين على مروركم
وجزاكم الله ألف خير.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (8 فبراير 2010)

فارس عراقي قال:


> اعتقد ان الخلل البشري الناتج من ضعف الاداء للمشغلين وعدم درايتهم باساليب التشغيل والصيانة هو احد الاسباب المهمة في ذلك
> 
> مع تقديري لموضوعك الراقي


 
الأخ المهندس فارس عراقي

الخلل البشري سواءاً أثناء التصميم او التصنيع او التشغيل او الصيانة او التركيب
هو الأساس . فالأنسان أخي الكريم هو العنصر الرئيسي في العمليات كلها .
ولكن تتحدد المسئوليات حسب التخصص ..
فعند تحديد السبب يمكن تلافي العيب وتقييم الوضع للوصول إلى ما يعرف لدى اليابانيين وغيرهم
وهو هدف صعب الوصول إليه : العيب الصفري zero defect.

مشكور على مداخلتك .وفقك الله .​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (8 فبراير 2010)

soubhi قال:


> اخواني زملائي المهندسين
> ان من أسباب التشوه بالسطح المشغل هو السرعة الغير مناسبة للمعدن المشغل حسب نمرة صلابتة .
> و من الأسباب أيضا هو عدم شحذ أداة القطع بطريقة غير صحيحة وبالتالي زيت التبريد يعتبر هو الأساسي
> لصحة العمل والمحافظة على العمر الطويل لأداة الشحذ


 
الأخ المهندس صبحي 
بارك الله فيك ..
وهذه نقطة جميلة .. وهي إنتاجية (تصنيعية) 
وقد دمجت عدة نقاط :
1- السرعة الغير مناسبة 
2- عدم شحذ أداة القطع بطريقة غير صحيحة 
3- التبريد اثناء التشغيل .. ومراقبة الحرارة فقد تنتج إجهادات حرارية 

وفقك الله.
​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (8 فبراير 2010)

موديا موديا قال:


> طبعا الخساره دى مش ناتجه عن الاهمال بس بس هيه نتيجه عدم وعى كافى بالنسبه لصاحب المصنع او العامل الزى لا يملك سو الحفظ وليس على درايه كامه ومن هزه االاسباب عدم الصيانه الوقائيه التى لابد ان تجر على الماكينات على فترات محدده من المصنع المنتج للماكينه وشكراااا


 
المهندس موديا موديا 
- الاهمال 
- نتيجه عدم وعى كافى بالنسبه لصاحب المصنع او العامل
- نتيجه عدم وعى كافى بالنسبه العامل 
- عدم الصيانه الوقائيه 

مشكور وهي كما أشرت خطأ بشري نتيجة عدم تعليم تدريب العامل 
وعدم دراية صاحب المنشأة باهمية الصيانة الوقائية وتدريب العاملين للقيام بها 
والإلتزام بمواعيدها .. وعدم بل المبالغ اللازمة للصيانة إعتقادا بانه يوفر ماديا وهذا خطأ.

بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## احمد مرسى العليمى (9 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
من وجهة نظرى ايضا اجد ان عدم التدريب الكافى للعمال المختصين قد يكون سببا فى كثرة الاعطال ؛ خصوصا فى الماكينات التى تحتاج الى مهارات خاصة فى التشغيل والصيانة
كما أن مستوى الصيانة الوقائية الخاصة بالمصنع يكون لها بالغ الاثر ففكرة الصيانة الوقائية عموما هى تفادى العطل قبل وقوعه ؛ وللأسف فإننى أجد أن موضوع الصيانة الوقائية فى معظم المصانع لا يأخذ القدر المناسب من الاهتمام على الرغم من اهميته البالغة .


----------



## ضا حسون (9 فبراير 2010)

موضوع قيم د0محمد بالنسبه لتصميم المكائن والمعدات يجب على المصمم مراعاة الضروف والاجواء التي تعمل فيها المعدات كذالك اجراء فحص الاداء قبل اصدار شهادة الفحص وبالنسبه للمستهلك يجب ا لتقيد بكتاب الصيانه المرفق مع المعده واجراء اعمال الصبانه ما قبل العطل وليس بعد عطل المعده


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (10 فبراير 2010)

هدا من أهم المواضيع التي تسبب المعاناه لأصحاب رؤوس الأموال وأرى أن خسائرها تعم على الجميع بمن فيهم أخواننا المهندسين..
لن اشرح تجرتي مع أسباب العيوب ولكني سوف أتطرق الى وجود خلل أو سوء أختيار للمعدة بحيث لا تتناسب مع الظروف التشغيلية التي سوف تعمل عليها والتي كانت بأفضل صورها في بلدان أخرى...
فمثلا يعتمد المصممين الهنود على توافر الأداه البشرية على الماكينة هو أساس النجاح بينما ينظر الألمان الى تقليل المجهود البشري وجعل الماكينة تقوم بكل وظائفها على أكمل وجه..
وهنا يأتي المستثمر العربي الدي يبحث عن التكلفة عند الشراء دون مراعاة الظروف التشغيلية ويطالب العامل العربي بأحراز أعلى النتائج وهو ما يطمح اليه دائما...


----------



## محمد بن عايض (11 فبراير 2010)

اشكركم على الموضوع ولي عودة للتعليق


----------



## boussabeur (11 فبراير 2010)

تحية وبعد:
الموضوع المطروح للنقاش شائك ومعقد جدا وهناك دراسات عديدة جدا غى هذا الشأن ولكن دراستها تتم حالة بحالة وترتبط اساسا بطبيعة المنتوج نظرا للقواعد العامة المتعارف عليها وهى شرط الأستمرار فى خط الانتاج بمعنى الجودة والسعر وهى ثنائية متلازمة تتعتمد على كسببات مختلفة من ضمنها : الدراسة والتصميم المادة وطبيتها وخواصها الفيزيائية والكيميائية والميكانيكية ....،ماكينات التشغيل وادوات التشغيل وشروط التشغيل المختلفة وعواملها وطبيعة التحكم و المهارات والتكوين ..ولذلك يكون الموضوع عام يمكن تجزئته الى محاور اقل للدراسة والأستفادة....


----------



## jouini87 (14 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي دكتور باشراحيل على هذا الموضوع الرائع
أردت أن أضيف هذا المرفق حول تأثير بدأ التشغيل على انهيار التروس بسبب أحد العوامل الهامة جدا وغالبا ما تهمل وهوthe starting load.


----------



## مهندس عمادالحديثي (16 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك على حسن اختيارك لهذا الموضوع واني أسأل ماهي اهم المشاكل او العطلات التي تحدث للمضخة الطاردة عن المركز center fugl pump????


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (16 فبراير 2010)

مهندس عمادالحديثي قال:


> بارك الله فيك على حسن اختيارك لهذا الموضوع واني أسأل ماهي اهم المشاكل او العطلات التي تحدث للمضخة الطاردة عن المركز center fugl pump????


 
الأخ المهندس عماد الحديثي 

طبعا هناك أسباب منها رئيسية ترجع إلى ما ذكرنا في المشاركات وهي 
عيوب تصميمية 
عيوب التشغيل
عيوب الصيانة 
عيوب التصنيع

وإذا أردنا نوضح بصورة خاصة فهي أعطال تنشأ من تسرب المياه Seal Leakage ، وكراسي التحميل Bearing ، الإهتزازات والضجيج ، وهي موضحة أدناه باللغة الإنجليزية 
​ 

1- seal related problems (leakages, loss of flushing, cooling, quenching systems, etc),
2- pump and motor bearings related problems (loss of lubrication, cooling, contamination of
oil, abnormal noise, etc), 

3- leakages from pump casing, 
4- very high noise and vibration levels,
5- or driver (motor or turbine) related problems.

وللتوسع يمكنك مشاهدة الموضوع في هذا الرابط :



المضخات الطاردة المركزية. صيانة. تشغيل . ظاهرة التكهف! Centrifugal Pumps ‏


شاكر مرورك .​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (16 فبراير 2010)

jouini87 قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخي دكتور باشراحيل على هذا الموضوع الرائع
> أردت أن أضيف هذا المرفق حول تأثير بدأ التشغيل على انهيار التروس بسبب أحد العوامل الهامة جدا وغالبا ما تهمل وهوthe starting load.


 

مشكورة أختنا م.الجويني 
مرفق جيد أشكر إضافتك .. 
وهو كما يتضح إنهيار أثناء التشغيل
نتج من عيوب تصميمية..وبالتالي يجب أخذ هذا العامل أثناء التصميم.

وفقك الله في دراستك.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (16 فبراير 2010)

boussabeur قال:


> تحية وبعد:
> الموضوع المطروح للنقاش شائك ومعقد جدا وهناك دراسات عديدة جدا غى هذا الشأن ولكن دراستها تتم حالة بحالة وترتبط اساسا بطبيعة المنتوج نظرا للقواعد العامة المتعارف عليها وهى شرط الأستمرار فى خط الانتاج بمعنى الجودة والسعر وهى ثنائية متلازمة تتعتمد على كسببات مختلفة من ضمنها : الدراسة والتصميم المادة وطبيعتها وخواصها الفيزيائية والكيميائية والميكانيكية ....،ماكينات التشغيل وادوات التشغيل وشروط التشغيل المختلفة وعواملها وطبيعة التحكم و المهارات والتكوين ..ولذلك يكون الموضوع عام يمكن تجزئته الى محاور اقل للدراسة والأستفادة....


شاكر لك مرورك boussabeur 
ومداخلتك القيمة وفيرة المعلومات 
عادة أخي ما نلجأ إلى تحليل وتفتييت المشكلة إلى أجزاءها المكونة لها
ومن ثم نأخذ كل جزء وتحليل أسبابه ..ووضع الحلول والبدائل .
وكما أشرت في مداخلتك فهناك عدة عوامل ولكل حالة ظروفها. 

ولكن كل هذه الحالات تندرج تحت ما تقدم من عيوب اساسية ..

يتم التعامل معها لتحديد مناطق المسئولية 
فلو قلنا أنه عيب تشغيلي .. ننظر في التشغيل ونحدد المشاكل فيه ..

ولو إكتشف التشغيل أن جميع التعليمات قد تم إتباعها 
إذن فالمشكلة ستكون في التصميم أو التتصنيع.

فنبدأ في عمليات التحسين ووضع البدائل للحل.

بارك الله فيك. ​


----------



## سمير شربك (17 فبراير 2010)

إن عيوب التصنيع شغلت العالم في الفترة الأخيرة 
ولاحظنا شركة تويوتا كيف سحبت أكثر من مليون سيارة من الأسواق وأيضا شركة هوندا وفوكسفاكن وشركات آخرى 
على الطريق 
وأذكر من عيوب التصنيع التي واجهتها أثناء تواجدي اليومي ومع الكشف اليومي على السيارات 
مثلا الهيونداي ديزل Hd72 سوء الصنع كان في مادة الأشكمان الذي بدلته خلال خمسة شهور من استلام السيارات 
لجميع السيارات وأقول أن العدد تجاوز المائة 
وأيضا مشاكل الهيونداي فيرنا في علبة الدركسيون الكهربائية وعلى أثرها أتى وفد خبراء من كوريا وقام بمحاولة معالجة ماأمكن من هذه المشاكل 
وكذلك شاحنات الأفيكو في الدفرنسيات ونوعية السيل والمنعات الراكبة ونوعها والتي تسبب تهريب الزيوت باستمرار 
وايضا في الفولفو شاحنات H12 عطل في السبل بعد يوم من استعمالها وأتى الوكيل مباشرة بالأتصال مع المركز في السويد وتدارك الأمر 
أي أن إحاطتي بكل هذه الأنواع من الآليات أوجد أمامي هذه العينات الواقعية 
وغذا لم تكن إدارة هذه الأمور بشكل سليم تؤدي إلى نتائج سيئة على المستخدم


----------



## مهندس عمادالحديثي (17 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لاختيارك هذا الموضوع الراقي


----------



## مهندس عمادالحديثي (18 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك د .محمد على هذه الاجابة القيمة


----------



## SAIF.A.GHANNAI (18 فبراير 2010)

بغض النظر عن العيوب التصميمية او تقادم المعدة وانتهاء تصميم قطع غيارها فالسبب فالاهموراء تعطل الآلة ه هو سوء التشغيل وسوء الصيانة


----------



## ahmed hagag (19 فبراير 2010)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## tarek sht (20 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## fokary (23 فبراير 2010)

مهندس عمادالحديثي قال:


> بارك الله فيك على حسن اختيارك لهذا الموضوع واني أسأل ماهي اهم المشاكل او العطلات التي تحدث للمضخة الطاردة عن المركز center fugl pump????



جدول بسيط يوضح اهم اعطال :20:centrifugal pumps


----------



## م.أبوبكر الفيتوري (23 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم\ شكرا علي الموضوع الهام للمهندسين
أهم شيئ نوع مادة هناك بعض المواد مقاومة للصدا وبعضها مقاوم للحرارة وبعضها ذو صلدة عالية ويتحمل إجهادات


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 فبراير 2010)

fokary قال:


> جدول بسيط يوضح اهم اعطال :20:centrifugal pumps


 

جدول مفيد واضح مشكور مهندس fokary 





​


----------



## م.أبوبكر الفيتوري (23 فبراير 2010)

وأيضا سوء الصيانة الوقائية للمعدة فآلة مثل البشر تحتاج إلي عناية ومتابعة باستمرار وأخذ قراءت مثل الحرارة الضغط الاهتزازات ومقارنتها مع القيم القياسية للآلة ألخ.......


----------



## alilym (28 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
عندى مداخله بسيطه هى 
هناك عدة اسباب منها 
جودة الماكينات والمعدات
كفاءة المشغل
عدم جراء الصيانات الدوريه فى موعده
لايتم صيانة الاسباب البسيطه الا بعد توقف المكينه
لايتم تشغيل المكينه او المعد حسب توصيات المصنع


----------



## ودالجزيرة (3 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا باش


----------



## sherifkazem2010 (4 مارس 2010)

*اسمحوا لى بمداخلة بسيطة
أولا أنا أتعجب من عدم المشاركة الكثيفة فى هذا الموضوع بالرغم من أهميته البالغة ؟
أكتب الان لاعادة الموضوع الى الصفحة الاولى ربما يجد المشاركة اللائقة التى اتوقعها من الاخوة الاعزاء
وأضيف : 
ان اهمية أعمال الفحص التى يجب ان تتم على المعدات و الماكينات فور تركيبها و البدء فى تشغيلها 
أعنى ان يتم قياس الاهتزازات ، درجة الحرارة ، الـ Start Amper للمواتير ..... الخ
ومن ثم الاحتفاظ ببصمة للماكينة وهى فى حالتها المثالية 
بعد ذلك يتم دوريا قياس المتغيرات السابقة و مقارنته بالبصمة الاصلية للماكينة 
و الاستعانة بالرسم البيانى بانواعه المختلفة وتسجيل كل الظواهر و الاعراض على هذا الرسم البيانى
سيمنحنا هذا الامر القدرة على وضع حدود على الرسم البيانى تمثل جرس انذار لو حدث تدهور للماكينة أو أحد أجزائها
يمكننا الان أيضا بناء برنامج للصيانة الوقائية و الدورية
الاكثر من ذلك سيصبح هناك تاريخ للماكينه موثق يمنح الجميع خبرات لا حدود لها
وأخيراً لكم منى كل تقدير*​


----------



## صبرى اسماعيل محمد (4 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اولا بحيى الساده الافاضل المهتمين بهذا الموضوع المهم الى بيستنزف كل الى احنا مش وخدين بالنا منة و هوا دا اساس الاقتصاد السليم الى الكل لو خد باله منه هيكون نجاح البنيه الاقتصاديه ونتمنى من الله التوفيق للجميع


----------



## ayman ghlwash 2ooo (4 مارس 2010)

ان من بعض الاسباب االغش فى نوع الزيت والوقود المستخدم وقطع الغيار المغشوشه


----------



## دانة-البحرين (5 مارس 2010)

الله يوفقك كل شخص شارك بالموضوع ...

الصراحه انا استفدت من الكل ومن مداخلاتهم الله يوفقكم يارب ويجزيكم الف خير ..


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (6 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عماداسماعيل (6 مارس 2010)

انا كفني صيانه في مصانع الاسمنت احب اشارك بعده اسباب 1-نوع المعده وبلد الصنع ويجب التفريق بين المعده الصيني والروسي والياباني والامريكي وروماني والماني فلكل معده ثمنها وقوه تحملها وتختلف من بلد الي اخر2-طرق الصيانه توافر معدات الصيانه الصحيحه وكفائه فني ومهندس الصيانه في التعامل الصحيح مع المعده3-ظروف تشغيل المعده والجوالمحيط بالمعده من حيث الحرارت والتلوث الذي قد يخترق المعده ويقلل من عمرها الافتراضي4-التزييت والتشحيم في المواعيد المحدده من قبل الشركه المصنعه للمعده5- نوع الشحم او الزيت الملائم للمعده حسب الجداول المقرره6-محاوله زياده الطاقه الانتاجيه للمعده بطرق غير مدروسه مما يادي الي قله العمر الافتراضي للمعده ---------------------- تقبلوا مني احترامي فني عماد اسماعيل


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (6 مارس 2010)

ayman hamdach قال:


> إن التصميم هو نتاج عن فكرة وتخيل وتنفيذ, ولكن أن برأيي لإتمام نجاح تصميم هذه الماكينة :هو إختيار المعدن المناسب لكل قطعة في الماكينة حيث بالتأكيد هناك إختلاف في وظيفة كل قطعة, مثلاً هناك بعض القطع كما تعرفون تتعرض للحرارة وأخرى للطرق وأخرى للاحتكاك وعند التصميم كثير من المصممين لا ينجز أو بالأحرى لا يستطيع إتمام عمله مئة بالمئة أي الأخذ بالإعتبار كل العوارض التي يمكن أن تتعرض لها كل قطعة, ولهذا عامل التعب للماكينة الذي سببه الوقت واللذي هو نتاجٌ عدم الأخذ بالإعتبار العلاجات الفيزيائية والحرارية لكل قطعة هو برأيي أهم الأسباب لفشل التصميم , وغالباً ما يكون الثمن باهظاً لهذه الأخطاء أعطي مثلاً : turbine الذي يتعرض لحرارة عالية جداً فمع الوقت يبدأ بتغيير معالمه الجزئية وبالتالي التشكيل وهناك الكارثة والخسارة


 
الأخ المهندس أيمن 
بارك الله فيك وفي جهدك 
من تعاريف التصميم : design definition as a noun​1. 
a. A drawing or sketch.
b. A graphic representation, especially a detailed plan for construction or manufacture.
2. The purposeful or inventive arrangement of parts or details: _the aerodynamic design of an automobile; furniture of simple but elegant design._

الخطوات النموذجية لعملية التصميم
Typical steps
A design process may include a series of steps followed by designers. Depending on the product or service, some of these stages may be irrelevant, ignored in real-world situations in order to save time, reduce cost, or because they may be redundant in the situation.


Typical stages of the design process include:

Pre-production design
Design brief or Parti – an early often the beginning statement of design goals
Analysis – analysis of current design goals
Research – investigating similar design solutions in the field or related topics
Specification– specifying requirements of a design solution for a product (product design specification[8]) or service.
Problem solving – conceptualizing and documenting design solutions
Presentation – presenting design solutions

 

Design during production
Development – continuation and improvement of a designed solution
Testing – in situ testing a designed solution

 

Post-production design feedback for future designs
Implementation – introducing the designed solution into the environment
Evaluation and conclusion – summary of process and results, including constructive criticism and suggestions for future improvements

Redesign – any or all stages in the design process repeated (with corrections made) at any time before, during, or after production.
These stages are not universally accepted but do relate typical design process activities. For each activity there are many best practices for completing them. [9]

مداخلتك ممتازة وإختيار القطع والمواد الداخلة في التصنيع 
هي جزء لايتجزء في عملية التصاميم 
فعند إعداد ما يعرف ب Detail design يتم تحدي جميع الأجزاء والقطع ومواصفات المواد الخام 
وضرورة مطابقتها لمواصفات قياسية محددة .​ 
أشكرك وأثمن إضافتك الثرية.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (6 مارس 2010)

maxpop قال:


> شكرا على طرح هذا الموضوع بل لي راي اخر اريد ان اطرحه عليكم
> من اسباب تدهور المعدات والالات بالمصانع والشركات بوجه عام هو
> 1. عدم الصيانه الجيده والتشغيل السيئ
> 2. توليه التشغيل والصيانه لعديم الخبره


 العفو مهندس maxpop 

بارك الله فيك 
وقد سبق التنويه على سوء التشغيل والصيانة والأيدي العاملة 
في المشاركات 
التي تخللتها صفحات الموضوع .​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 مارس 2010)

abdalmuis kamil قال:


> فى اعتقادى ان العيوب التصميميه تلعب الدور الاساسى بالاضافه الى عدم تىفر الكفاءات
> وعدم المواكبه بالاضافه الى البئه التى تعمل فيها الماكينه يجب ان يكون لها اعبار فى التصميم
> 
> ارجو قبول مشاركتى المتواضعه


 
الأخ المهندس عبدالمعز 
شاكر مداخلتك .. وهو كما ذكرت 
وإن كانت عملية التصميم ، تحتاج لتحسين وتطوير
حسب ما يقدمه مهندسو الصيانة من معلومات مرتجعة عن الأداء والكفاءة .

وكذلك نقص الكفاءات المتخصصة والماهرة في التشغيل والصيانة ،

كما مر معنا، وضرورة الأخذ بعوامل البيئة .

أقدر وأثمن مداخلتك بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 مارس 2010)

egole قال:


> يمكن التعليق على اعمال الصيانة الدورية والوقائية


 
المهندس egole 

الصيانة بكافة انواعها هامة 
الصيانة التحسينية والتنبؤية والوقائية 
والدورية والعلاجية والطارئة .
ينبغي ان يكون لها نظام شامل في اي منشأة ومؤسسة 
حتى نتفادى التوقفات .. والخسائر المادية . 

شاكر ومقدر لكم مداخلتكم.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 مارس 2010)

Abdurauf قال:


> *Failure by fatigue .*
> 
> The majority of engineering failures are caused by fatigue. Fatigue failure is defined as the tendency of a material to fracture by means of progressive brittle cracking under repeated alternating or cyclic stresses of an intensity considerably below the normal strength.
> A good example of fatigue failure is breaking a thin steel rod or wire with your hands after bending it back and forth several times in the same place. Another example is an unbalanced pump impeller resulting in vibrations that can cause fatigue failure.
> Fundamental requirements during design and manufacturing for avoiding fatigue failure are different for different cases and should be considered during the design phase


 

_Very Good comments and explanatoin _
_Engineer Abdurauf_


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 مارس 2010)

ابو المجاهد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ان الحديث عن اسباب الاعطال يمكن حصره في عدد محدود من البنود كما ظهر في المداخلات السابقة الممتازة و المشكور اصحابها و لكن ارجو ان توافقوني في طلب سرد الاخوة المهندسين ذوي الخبرة لبعض الامثلة لمشكلات غريبة تم حلها بطرق نستفيد منها جميعا و حتي نسطيع تحليل المشاكل بشكل علمي فيما بعد
> و اشكر الجميع و ارجو لكم من الله التوفيق


 
مهندس ابو المجاهد 
مشكور وأتمنى ان يشركونا الأخوة المهندسين بخبراتهم 
وقد مرت عدة مشاركات بها تجارب وخبرات .

بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 مارس 2010)

حبيب قال:


> اخواني الاعزاء هناك مشاكل كثيرة ورئيسية منها المشاكل التصميمية اضافة الى اختيار المعدة ذات المواصفات الجيدة والمناسبة لظروف العمل والتي تعتمدها الشركات عند التصميم (تقبلوا هذه المداخلة البسيطة مع التقدير) اخوكم حبيب


 

المهندس حبيب ..مشاركة مفيدة .:84:


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 مارس 2010)

foaadalsalim قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم طبعا والله هذا الموضوع جدا مهم ومعظم المعامل والمصانع تعاني من هذه المشاكل ومن اهم اسبابها (خطأ في الموازنه عند النصب ,عدم تزييت المعدات بصوره صحيحه,القصور الكامل في الصيانه الدوريه لذلك يجب وضع اليه خاصه للصيانه الدوريه اليوميه والاسبوعيه والشهريه واخيرا السنويه ,ومن الاسباب ايظا الاخطاء التشغيليه ,القصور وعدم الاهتمام بمنظومات التبريد للمحركات, الخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ وشكرا


 
المهندس فؤاد مشاركة مفيدة 
وقد تم تناول بعض النقاط في مشاركات سابقة


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 مارس 2010)

التنين1 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> بدئاً لك جذيل الشكر لطرح مثل هذا الموضوع والخص رائي في الاتي :
> اولاً : عدم الرقابه الكافية من الجهات الحكوميه المختصة بالصناعة مثل الوزارات و ماشابه ذلك
> ثانياً : عدم الرقابه الكافية من إدارات المؤاسسات الصناعيه بالنسبة الي الموظفين و العُمال و الفنيين
> ثالثا : محاولت المؤسسة تقليل سعر شراء المنتج بالنسبه الي المستهلك فينعكس ذلك في تقليل المواد الخام الغير عملية او صالحه فذلك يؤاثر علي صلاحية المنتج


 

الأخ المهندس التنين 
موضوع الرقابة الحكومية لايكون سببا مباشرا في عيب في المعدة 
طبعا يقتضي الحال عند إنشاء مصانع التأكد من جودة المنتجات وتطبيقها لمعايير الجودة 
اما بالنسبة للمؤسسات الصناعية فيجب تطبيقها لأنظمة الجودة والرقابة 
وعند تنفيذ مشروع ما يجب وضع مواصفات فنية طبقا للمعايير القياسية لتلافي اي مشكلة فنية ..


هناك عامل هام .. الإنسان سواءا كان مراقبا او مديرا او مصمما او منفذل او مشغلا او فني في خط إنتاج إو اي عامل في منشأة ..
إذا لم يتم الإهتمام به .. وتدريبه وتحفيزه .. فلن يكون منتجا ..

أقول :: الإستثمار في الموارد البشرية هام بل الأكثر أهمية من بين كل العوامل .

تقبل شكري وتحياتي .​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 مارس 2010)

nadom69 قال:


> طريقة دراسة اختبار الاستقامة الزاوية والمحورية في المضخات بالعربي فالموجود دائما بالانكليزي ومطلوب مني تقرير عن الاختبارين مع الشكر مقدما


 
مهندس nadom69

ملاحظة ممتازة .. وفقك الله في الإختبارات .​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 مارس 2010)

magdy omara قال:


> الاخ الدكتور محمد ذكر ان من اهم العيوب هي العيوب التصميمية وانا اري ان طالما ان المكينة تعمل بكفاءة وتعطي المراد منها علي خير وجة فان التصميم برئ من هذا ولكن هناك عيوب اخري كثيرة .
> 1 - عدم ثبات واتزان المعدة
> 2- عدم وجود صيانة وقائية وفي الاعطال صيانة علاجية وقلة الفنيين المهرة
> 3- عدم كفاءة مستخدم المعدة وهو اهم عنصر في هذة المنظومة
> وهذة العناصر الثلاثة قادرة علي خروج اي معدة من الخدمة في اسرع وقت وشكرا


 
الأخ المهندس مجدي ​


> وانا اري ان طالما ان المكينة تعمل بكفاءة


 
لن تعمل المعدة بكفاءة إذا لم يتم تصميمها مسبقا ، وإختيارها طبقا لتصاميم ومواصفات فنية مقبولة 
منعا لإنهيارها وفشلها أخذا بالإعتبار المواد الخام وتحاليل الإجهادات والإنفعالات .. 
وغيرها من العوامل اثناء التصميم ..
وكذلك أثناء عملية التصنيع يجب التأكد من وجود نظام جودة وتحكم بالمصنع 
وإجتيازها للإختبارات الروتينية واختبارات الأداء Routine and performance tests 
ومطابقتها لمواصفات طرق الإختبار ..​ 
عند ئذ فقط نضمن قيامها بالمهام المطلوبة منها بكفاءة.:28:​ 


الخطوات النموذجية لعملية التصميم
Typical steps
A design process may include a series of steps followed by designers. Depending on the product or service, some of these stages may be irrelevant, ignored in real-world situations in order to save time, reduce cost, or because they may be redundant in the situation.​ 




Typical stages of the design process include: 

Pre-production design
Design brief or Parti – an early often the beginning statement of design goals
Analysis – analysis of current design goals
Research – investigating similar design solutions in the field or related topics
Specification– specifying requirements of a design solution for a product (product design specification[8]) or service.
Problem solving – conceptualizing and documenting design solutions
Presentation – presenting design solutions


Design during production
Development – continuation and improvement of a designed solution
Testing – in situ testing a designed solution


Post-production design feedback for future designs
Implementation – introducing the designed solution into the environment
Evaluation and conclusion – summary of process and results, including constructive criticism and suggestions for future improvements

Redesign – any or all stages in the design process repeated (with corrections made) at any time before, during, or after production.
These stages are not universally accepted but do relate typical design process activities. For each activity there are many best practices for completing them. [9]​




1- اما عدم ثباتها فهذا ايضا يرجع إما لعامل التصميم Design defect 

بعدم إحتساب الإهتزازات اثناء التصميم ،،
او التنصيب Installation 
وبالتالي ينبغي ايضا إختيار عمالة فنية ماهرة 
مع إجرا إختبارات Commissioning tests 
عند إستلام المعدة او المصنع او المنشأة ​




2- وهذا أمر ناقشنا زواياه في مشاركات سابقة .​ 


3-العامل البشري وقد أشرنا إليه أيضا.​ 


مشاركة ممتازة بصرتنا ببعض الجوانب 

مشكور وبارك الله فيك.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 مارس 2010)

المتلهف للعلم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في الحقيقه اظن ان الشركات المصنعه للماكينات هي لها علم مسبق بعمر ماكيناتها.لان المصممين هم من قاموا باختيار المواد الاوليه للتصنيع وارادوا عمرا محددالكي يقوموا بببيع الماده الاحتياطيه والربح سيعوض من خلال الصيانه.فمن المستحيل تصميم ماكنه عمرها يدوم للابد.وشكرا على هذا الموضوع الشيق وارجوتقبل ردي المتواضع.
> 
> اخوكم المتلهف للعلم


 
مشكور أخوي المتلهف للعلم​ 
كل المعدات لها عمر إفتراضي وهو معروف 
فعند زيادة تكاليف صيانة المعدة عن حد معين يتم بيعها او تخريدها 
وهي نقطة تعرف بـ brake-even point​*Break-even*

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


Jump to: navigation, search
For the 2008 single by The Script, see Breakeven (song).


 


The *Break-Even Point* is where Total Costs equal Sales. In the Cost-Volume-Profit Analysis model, Total Costs are linear in volume.


In economics & business, specifically cost accounting, the *break-even point* (BEP) is the point at which cost or expenses and revenue are equal: there is no net loss or gain, and one has "broken even". A profit or a loss has not been made, although opportunity costs have been paid, and capital has received the risk-adjusted, expected return.[1]
For example, if a business sells less than 200 tables each month, it will make a loss, if it sells more, it will be a profit. With this information, the business managers will then need to see if they expect to be able to make and sell 200 tables per month.

If they think they cannot sell that much, to ensure viability they could:
Try to reduce the fixed costs (by renegotiating rent for example, or keeping better control of telephone bills or other costs)
Try to reduce variable costs (the price it pays for the tables by finding a new supplier)
Increase the selling price of their tables.
Any of these would reduce the break even point. In other words, the business would not need to make so many tables to make sure it could pay its fixed costs.
********s*


[hide]

<LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-1">1 Computation <LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-2">2 Application <LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-3">3 Other uses of the term <LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-4">4 See also <LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-5">5 References <LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-6">6 External links
7 Further reading
*[edit] Computation*

In the linear Cost-Volume-Profit Analysis model,[2] the *break-even point* (in terms of Unit Sales (X)) can be directly computed in terms of Total Revenue (TR) and Total Costs (TC) as:




where:

*TFC* is *Total Fixed Costs*,
*P* is *Unit Sale Price*, and
*V* is *Unit Variable Cost*.


 


The Break-Even Point can alternatively be computed as the point where Contribution equals Fixed Costs.


The quantity



is of interest in its own right, and is called the Unit Contribution Margin (C): it is the marginal profit per unit, or alternatively the portion of each sale that contributes to Fixed Costs. Thus the break-even point can be more simply computed as the point where Total Contribution = Total Fixed Cost:



In currency units (sales proceeds) to reach break-even, one can use the above calculation and multiply by Price, or equivalently use the Contribution Margin Ratio (Unit Contribution Margin over Price) to compute it as:




R=C Where R is revenue generated C is cost incurred i.e. Fixed costs + Variable Costs or Q X P(Price per unit)=FC + Q X VC(Price per unit) Q X P - Q X VC=FC Q (P-VC)=FC or Q=FC/P-VC=Break Even Point
*[edit] Application*

The break-even point is one of the simplest yet least used analytical tools in management. It helps to provide a dynamic view of the relationships between sales, costs and profits. A better understanding of break-even, for example, is expressing break-even sales as a percentage of actual sales—can give managers a chance to understand when to expect to break even (by linking the percent to when in the week/month this percent of sales might occur).
The break-even point is a special case of Target Income Sales, where Target Income is 0 (breaking even).
There is a myth that Black Friday is the annual break-even point in American retail sales, but in fact retailers generally break-even, and indeed profit, nearly every quarter.
*[edit] Other uses of the term*

The break even point is also the point on a chart indicating the time when something has broken even, and is a general term for not having gained or lost something in a process.
In nuclear fusion research, the term breakeven refers to a fusion energy gain factor equal to unity, this is also known as the Lawson criterion.
The notion can also be found in more general phenomena, such as percolation, and is rather similar to the critical threshold. In energy, the breakeven point is the point where usable energy gotten from a process exceeds the input energy.
In computer science, the term refers to a point in the life cycle of a programming language where the language can be used to code its own compiler or interpreter. This is also called self-hosting. This usually marks a transition from a "toy" language to a language usable in the real world.
In medicine, it is a postulated state when the advances of medicine permit every year an increase of one year or more of the life expectancy _of the living_, therefore leading to medical immortality[3](barring accidental death).



بارك الله فيك .. ومداخلة مفيدة .​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 مارس 2010)

احمد مرسى العليمى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> من وجهة نظرى ايضا اجد ان عدم التدريب الكافى للعمال المختصين قد يكون سببا فى كثرة الاعطال:28: ؛ خصوصا فى الماكينات التى تحتاج الى مهارات خاصة فى التشغيل والصيانة
> كما أن مستوى الصيانة الوقائية الخاصة بالمصنع:28: يكون لها بالغ الاثر ففكرة الصيانة الوقائية عموما هى تفادى العطل قبل وقوعه ؛ وللأسف :28:فإننى أجد أن موضوع الصيانة الوقائية فى معظم المصانع لا يأخذ القدر المناسب من الاهتمام على الرغم من اهميته البالغة .


 

الأخ المهندس احمد 
ملاحظات جديرٌ أخذها بعين الإعتبار.




​


----------



## crystpure (14 مارس 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء
من العوامل المهمة في ظهور المشاكل في المعدات :
* ظروف العمل البيئية وخاصة درجة الحرارة والرطوبة ونقاوة الهواء .
* تدريب الكادر المختص على استخدام المعدات .
* اكرر التأكيد على ما ذكره الاخوان وهو موضوع الصيانه الدورية المبرمجة للمعدات .
* رصانة المنشأ المجهز لهذه المعدات .

اخوكم م. ابو علي


----------



## احمد السيد يوسف (22 مارس 2010)

فى البداية احب اشكركم واشكر كل من شارك فى هذا الموقع وبلاخص الميكانيكا
واننى ارجع كثرة الاعطال الى سببين 1-عدم الصيانة الدورية 2-سؤ الاستعمال
وهذا راجع الى .لوجود بعض بل كثير من االمؤسسات التى تستخدم المعدات فى صميم اعمالها تكون ضعيفة ماديا
فيتم الاهتمام باشياء اخرة على حساب صيانة المعدات وهو لا يدرى بان هذاة السياسة قد تؤدى فى النهاية الى الانهيار 
والخسارة


----------



## mohamedfm (22 مارس 2010)

أول شيء في الصناعة هو إتباع إرشادات الإستعمال التي يضها منتج الألات حرفيا ثم الصيانة من أول خلل لا يجب ترك الأعطاب تتراكم


----------



## عادل عبد الفضيل (22 مارس 2010)

من اسباب العيوب والمشاكل التى تظهر فى المعدات والماكينات: فمن خلال خبرتى فى مجال الصيانةلاحظت ان هناك عيوب تحدث من عدم توافق فى تصميم المعدة والظروف التى تعمل بهاوكذلك من سوء التشغيل للمعدة وعدم النظافةللمعدة ومن ثم الصيانة الروتينية والصيانة الدوريةالخ هذا مع الأخذ فى الاعتبار العمر الافتراضى للمعدة


----------



## سمير شربك (30 مارس 2010)

عيوب تظهر كثيرا 
بعد الأصلاح لعدم دراية الميكانيكي استكمال عملية الأصلاح بشكل جيد 
مانفقع مثلا تبديل مبرد ماء تالف لسيارة اوتوماتيك(السبب خلط زيت من علبة السرعة مع الماء ودخول الماء إلى السلندر ) بآخر جديد وكالة وليس تطبيق 
دون غسيل السلندر جيدا لتنظيف مجاري الماء به من الزيوت 
وما اثر ذلك بعد التركيب وتشغيل السيارة 

إذا إصلاح جيد ومتقن لجميع الضرر من خلال عطل معين


----------



## راشد الحبيب (30 مارس 2010)

لاشك ان عيوب المعدات الصناعيه لها تاثير على الاقتصاد القومى فمثلا فى السودان القطاع الصناعى يعتمد على التقانة الصينية التى تاتى بعيوبها وذلك لعدة اسباب :-ـــــــــــــ
*رخيصة الثمن 
*اسباب سياسية
والعيب الاساسى فى التصميم:18:


----------



## دائل00967 (30 مارس 2010)

أعتقد أن أحد الأسباب هو الإستخدام الغيرالصحيح للمكينة أو عيوب في التصنيع وغيرذلك


----------



## دائل00967 (30 مارس 2010)

كذلك يختلف التصنيع من دولة لأخرى فمثلا الإطالي يختلف عن الصيني


----------



## General michanics (3 أبريل 2010)

مشكورين


----------



## General michanics (3 أبريل 2010)

أسباب العيوب أثناء عملية التخليق


----------



## ELNAGAR444 (4 أبريل 2010)

اسياب اى عيوب تظهر بالماكينات هيه لها شقين عيوب فنيه وعيوب صيانه وتشغيل 
والجزء المهم والاكبر هو عيوب متابعه التشغيل واحركه المؤشرات او الضغوط
ايضا متابعه الصيانات الدوريه والتشحيم والتزيت واضافات متغيره على حسب الماكينه 
الاهم هو مراعاه الضمير وايجاد وقت راحه للمكاينات صدقونى انا كنت اعمل الماكينات علىانها ا نسان يحتاج الراحه ايضا وكنت اصل الى اعلى الانتاج دون اعطال فى بعض الاحيان


----------



## General michanics (5 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## بهاءالدين (6 أبريل 2010)

ما اروع هذا الموضوع لكن انا لى راى صغير 
هل من الممكن طرح امثلة حية لبعض الاعطال ومناقشة اسبابها وطرق حلولها


----------



## مبروك عبدالله (9 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## AbuMaha (12 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم اعجبني الموضوع جدا وحبيت اشارك واستفسر بنفس الوقت

ان من احد اسباب العيوب بلا شك هو التركيب فقد يتم تركيب المعده بطريقه مختلفه عن التصميم وهذا السبب يعود الى جدارة المهندسين القائمين على متابعة التركيب لمعده

واستغل هذه الفرصه لكي اطرح مشكله حصلت لي شخصيا واتمنى الافاده من اي شخص لديه خبره في هذا الموضوع

لقد اكتشفنا موخرا ان احد gear pump يوجد بها helical gear وجميعنا نعرف ان الاتجاه مهم في هذا النوع من القير فهناك left hand tooth and right hand tooth وقد وجدنا ان اتجاه tooth كان معاكس للتصميم الاصلي مما اثر في اعتقادي في دمار thrust bearing 

والسوال هنا هل فعلا هذا هو السبب وان عكس اتجاه الاسنان وعكس اتجاه القوه الموثره عليها قد يتسبب في حركه بالاتجاه axial وتسبب thrust faiuler?????


----------



## decorator2006 (14 أبريل 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررين


----------



## السقاف (17 أبريل 2010)

*بالمثال يتضح المقال*

:56:الإخوة الأعزاء 

بداية أشكركم على طرجكم لهذا الموضوع القيم

بالمثال يتضح المقال 

أولا قبل أن ابدأبطرح أمثلة يجب أن نعرف ان المشاكل الحاصلة في المعدات وخاصة المعدات الكبيرة مثل مطاحن الأسمنت التي تعد كبيرة جدا جدا جدا وتكلمت عن الأسمنت لأني عايشت هذه المكائن فمثلا طاحونة المواد الخام والتي يبلغ وزن رولة الطحن الواحدة فيها مايقارب 37طن هذه رولة واحدة اذا حصل عطل في مثل هذه الرولات في أقل من سنتين من تشغيل المصنع فهذا السبب يرجع أولا إلى:
1-عدم التشغيل الجيد 
2-قلة الخبرة الفنية للإدارة الفنية والتي لديها أو يجب أن يكون لديها جدولا للصيانة الوقائية .
3-عدم متابعة المنولات الخاصة بهذه المعدة وقراءة مايجب فعله عند توقفها 
إلخ...

إخواني إن المهندس حقا هو المهندس الذي لابد أن يتابع امورا مثل هذه بتمعن وبإخلاص

مثال 1
في يوم من الأيام قام أحد أفراد الشركة الألمانية بزيادة ضغط مادة النيتروجين داخل المراكم الهيدروليكية مما أدى الى انفجار accumulator bladderالتابع لطاحونة المواد الخام وتوقف المصنع لمدة أسبوعين يعني خسارة فادحة جدا جدا وخسارة الفرن الحراري مايقارب 30000دولار للساعة الواحدة 
احسب 14يوم*24 ساعة*30000دولارا للساعة =................................وانت رايح
حراااااااااام والله حرام
هذا مثال رقم واحد وان شاء الله نعطيكم الأمثلة القادمة 
شاكرين لكم ماتقدموه


----------



## ابوالصادق (23 أبريل 2010)

ان عمليات الصيانة هى من اهم الاجرات للمحافظة على الانتاج المثالى وايضا العناية بتنفيذ البرنامج تنفيذا فعليا تحت اى ظروف هو شى ضرورى ...المهم هو وضع برنامج مناسب والاهم هو تنفيذ البرنامج حقيقيا اى عمليا مع مرعاة تطويرة وجعلة مرجع للاستفادة منة ووضع معايير مناسبة للقياس عليها ...شكرا.


----------



## thnoooon (24 أبريل 2010)

الحتكاك وارتفاع الحرارة اسباب رئيسية


----------



## احمد سعدي عبدالرزا (25 أبريل 2010)

*م.احمد / العراق*

صنعت الماكنة للقيام باداء معين وبالتاكيد انها تحتاج الى رعاية خاصة تتمثل بالصيانة الدورية والفجائية ورعاية المشغل لها ومع التقادم العمري لها اي الاندثار فان الماكنة ستحتاج الى رعاية اكبر مع المعايرة للوصول الى انتاجية جيدة فان كل ماتقدم عندما نخل باي فقرة منها ادى الى ظهور العيوب .


----------



## ابراهيم عبدالخالق (29 أبريل 2010)

مكينه لصق استيكر علي علب بلستيك مطوب من اخواني المهندسين عرض فكره للتصميم مكينه ارجو المساعده


----------



## Sohanda (30 أبريل 2010)

1- تشغيل الماكينة بطريقة الإهمال .
2- الزيوت والشحوم والماء .
3- إهمال الصيانة من وقت لاخر .


----------



## عمرو محمد فهمى (2 مايو 2010)

شكرا كما يشكر التائة من احذ بيده الى الهدى


----------



## غالي الشيرازي (8 مايو 2010)

*قبل حدوث العيوب*




اساسيات الصيانة:1:

سنتعرف في موضوعنا علي اساسيات [URL="http://www.eng2all.com/vb/t32278.html"]الصيانة [/URL]في المصانع
واهمية دور [URL="http://www.eng2all.com/vb/t32278.html"]الصيانة [/URL]في المصانع


*ما أن تجرى مقابلة فى اى مصنع او شركة خصوصا لمهندسى الميكانيكا حتى يتم الاستفسار عن مدى قدرتك فى تقديم الخدمات لما ستعمل فيه ومدى معلوماتك العملية خصوصا مدى قدرتك على عمليات [URL="http://www.eng2all.com/vb/t32278.html"]الصيانة [/URL]عموما وهذا اساس مهندس الميكانيكا وفى هذا الموضوع سيتم وضع اساسيات لتعريف [URL="http://www.eng2all.com/vb/t32278.html"]الصيانة [/URL]وطرق اجرائها وتصنيفها مما يعطى لديك القدرة فى اقناع صاحب العمل بتقديم افضل ما لديك :-*

*1 أهمية الصيانة: Importance of Maintenance::63:*

*يمكن أن نلخص فيما يلى دور [URL="http://www.eng2all.com/vb/t32278.html"]الصيانة [/URL]بصفة عامة فى الحفاظ على منشأة: 

الإستفادة الجيدة من الإستثمارات التى أنفقت لإنشاء المنشآت .
زيادة العمر الإفتراضى للمرافق.
زيادة الإنتاج.
إستمرارية عمل المرافق بكفاءة جيدة.
قلة فترات التوقف.
توقع حدوث الأعطال.
مراقبة أداء الآلات.
تحديد قطع الغيار والمعدات والعمالة اللازمة للصيانة أوا لإصلاح.
خفض تكاليف الصيانة.
تقليل الأعطال المفاجئة.
*
*2 أنواع الصيانة: Types of Maintenance::68:*​

*تنقسم الصيانات إلى: 

الصيانة الوقائية: Preventive maintenance
الصيانة التصحيحية: Corrective maintenance 
ولتوضيح مفهوم هذه الأنواع من الصيانات فإنه يجب أولا تعريف هذه الصيانات:*
*الصيانة الوقائية: *
*هى مجموعة من الأنشطة المخططة والمحددة مسبقاً والتى تتم على الآلة أثناء عملها بصورة دورية منتظمة.*​ 

*الصيانة التصحيحية:*
*هى [URL="http://www.eng2all.com/vb/t32278.html"]الصيانة [/URL]التى تتم على الألة بقصد إستعادة كفاءتها . ويجب هنا أن نوضح الفرق بين الصيانات السابقة والاصلاح.*​ 


:9::9::9:

*الصيانة الوقائية: Preventive maintenance ::77:*
*نظراً لأهمية [URL="http://www.eng2all.com/vb/t32278.html"]الصيانة [/URL]الوقائية وما تلعبه من دور هام فى الحفاظ على أى آلة أو منشأة كما أنها هى الباب الذى يؤدى إلى الصيانات الأخرى فتتناولها هنا بشئ من التفصيل. فمن مفهوم أو تعريف [URL="http://www.eng2all.com/vb/t32278.html"]الصيانة [/URL]الوقائية الذى أوضحناه نجد أن للصيانة الوقائية مجموعة من ألانشطة يمكن تلخيصها فيما يلى:*

*أولاً - أنشطة [URL="http://www.eng2all.com/vb/t32278.html"]الصيانة [/URL]الوقائية:*
*استخدام الحواس feeling::86::86::86:*
*يستخدم المشغل وعامل [URL="http://www.eng2all.com/vb/t32278.html"]الصيانة [/URL]حواسهما من (بصر- سمع-شم- لمس- تذوق). فى أثناء قيامهما بواجبهما اليومى بالمرور على جميع مكونات المرفق للتأكد من سلامتها. فيقوم المشغل على سبيل المثال بإستخدام حاسة البصر فى تسجيل القراءات المختلفة من ضغوط - تصريفات- أعمال كهربية- جهد كهربى- استهلاك وقود أو طاقة كهربائية .... إلخ. وبعد مراجعة هذه القراءات مع القراءات النموذجية يتمكن المشغل من معرفة أماكن الخلل ويقوم على الفور باصلاح الخلل إذا كان فى إمكانه كمشغل القيام بذلك أو القيام على الفور بتبليغ المسئول عن [URL="http://www.eng2all.com/vb/t32278.html"]الصيانة [/URL]بالعطل- كما يستخدم البصر أيضا فى إكتشاف أى تسرب مياه من توصيلات المواسير أو حشوات (لمداتSeals ) المضخات .. إلخ. أو تصاعد دخان – أو إختلاف فى لون دخان عادم محركات الديزل أو البنزين.*
*ويستخدم السمع فى تمييز الأصوات غير العادية التى تنجم عن هزات غير عادية فى الالات الدوارة نتيجة عدم ضبط إستقامة المحاور أو فك صواميل التثبيت . كما يستخدم الشم فى إكتشاف الروائح التى تنجم عن احتراق عوازل كهربية نتيجة سخونة زائدة أو نتيجة زيادة الأحمال الكهربية.*
*ويستخدم اللمس فى إكتشاف السخونة الزائدة فى كراسى المضخات والمحركات كما يستخدم التذوق أحياناً فى محطات تحلية مياه البحر فى إكتشاف الملوحة الزائدة فى المياه المنتجة فى حالة غياب المعمل للفحص أو بالورديات المسائية.*
*ومما سبق يتضح لنا أهمية إستخدام الحواس فى مراقبة تشغيل الآلات ويساعد ذلك فى الإكتشاف المبكر للأعطال قبل تعاظمها أو التنبؤ بحدوث أعطال قبل وقوعها فيتم الإستعداد لها لإصلاحها على الفور .*


*الفحص Inspection::13:*
*لا بد من إجراء الفحوصات اللازمة لأي آلة أو منشأة من وقت لآخر فهى تفيد فى الوقوف على حالة الأجزاء المختلفة للألة والتعرف على الاجزاء التى أوشكت على التغيير وذلك بفحص ومراجعة فراغات حلقات التأكل بمضخات المياه أو حلقات(Rings) مكابس المحركات أو فحص الكراسى .. الخ.*
*Ø تثبيت Tightening :*
*اعادة تثبيت المعدات والألات أمر هام لضمان سلامتها حيث أن الألات والمعدات الدوارة تتعرض أجزاؤها وقواعد تثبيتها للفك . فمن الضرورى كل فترة زمنية محددة يتم مراجعة تثبيتها منعاً لوقوع أعطال جسيمة بالآلات . فعلى سبيل المثال نجد أنه لابد من مراجعة ربط براغي تثبيت قواعد المضخة منعاً لإحتمال كسر المضخة والمحرك.*
*الضبط Adjustment ::28::28::28::28::28:*
*يجب إعادة ضبط الآلات خاصة الدوارة منها لحمايتها من الكسر والعطل المفاجئ. فعلى سبيل المثال ، يجب إعادة ضبط إستقامة محور المحرك مع محور المضخة والتأكد من استقامتهما منعاً للتلف المبكر للكراسى ، وكذلك تساهم إستقامة المحاور فى منع الهزات Vibration كما يساعد إعادة ضبط فراغ صمامات الهواء والعادم فى محركات الاحتراق الداخلى فى الحفاظ على كفاءة وقدرة المحرك.*
*النظافة Cleaning :*
*النظافة تساعد على أن تعمل الألات والأجهزة الدقيقة كالأجهزة الكهربائية وأجهزة الحماية والتحكم والقياس بصورة جيدة – والنظافة هامة بالنسبة للمحركات البترولية – كما أن النظافة (الدهانات) تعمل على حماية المعدات – وكذلك نظافة العنبر(غرف العمل) يحمى العمال ضد اخطار الانزلاق والحرائق.*

*التزييت والتشحيم Lubrication ::10::10::10::10::10:*
*إن اتباع تعليمات الجهات الصانعة والجهات المختصة بإنتاج زيوت التزييت فى اختيار أنواع الزيوت والشحوم المناسبة لكل آلة وظروف تشغيلها والزيوت والشحوم التى تناسب الصيف والشتاء. كما يجب عدم الإفراط فى إستخدامها وضرورة الإلتزام المقادير المحددة حيث أن الأفراط فى استخدام الزيوت والشحوم يساعد على زيادة درجة حرارة التروس (Gears) وفى محركات الاحتراق الداخلى تؤدى زيادة منسوب الزيت فى الحوض إلى زيادة الحمل على حلقات المكبس نتيجة لزيادة الزيت الواصل إليها، الأمر الذى يؤدى إلى ضعفها و إلى وصول زيت التزييت إلى غرفة الاحتراق فيحترق. وبالتالى يتراكم الكربون و يحدث تعجيل للاحتراق وفقدان لقدرة المحرك .كما يجب الألتزام بتغيير الزيوت بعد إنقضاء ساعات تشغيلها وعندما يراد معرفة الزيت أو الشحم المناسب لآلة معينة إذا كانت هناك مشكلة فى استخدام زيت معين مثل حدوث إرتفاع مستمر عن المعدل العادى لدرجة حرارة الحوامل (Main bearings) ، فإنه من الضرورى استشارة الجهات المختصة فى انتاج وتداول زيت التزييت مع اعطائهم البيانات الكافية عن الألة المراد طلب الزيوت لها ، او استدعائهم للمعاينة على الطبيعة ضماناً للوصول إلى أنسب أنواع الزيوت.*
*تكرار الأنشطة ( القياسات) : :77::77::77::77::77::77::77:*
*يتم تنفيذ الأنشطة السابقة فى فترات زمنية وبتكرارية محددة يعتمد تحديدها على خبرات القائمين بالتشغيل والصيانة ، وكذلك تعليمات الجهات الصانعة والموردة والمدونة بالكاتلوجات أو مراجع التشغيل والصيانة.*
*فعلى سبيل المثال، هناك انشطة تتم يوميا ً كمراجعة قراءة العدادات المختلفة ومراجعة مستوى زيوت التزييت ومراجعة التوصيلات المختلفة لأكتشاف أى تسرب للمياه أو الزيوت .*


----------



## احمد ابو مصطفى (8 مايو 2010)

شكرا دكتور محمد على الموضوع الذى يهم القائمين على الصيانة والأنتاج فى المصانع
اولا :اهم شيىء هو مصدر الماكينة من اى بلد لأن فى اختلاف كبير فى كفائة التصنيع
ثانيا :كفائة القائمين على الصيانة وعامل انتاج مدرب جيدا 
ثالثا :اذا كان طاقم الصيانة يمتلك خبرة جيده يستطيع ان يطور من الماكينة حتى يحسن انتاجيتها
حتى لو كانت من بلد غير متقدم فى الصناعة أو سعرها رخيص مثل الماكينات الصينى
وانا لى تجارب فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## احمد ابو مصطفى (8 مايو 2010)

ابراهيم عبدالخالق قال:


> مكينه لصق استيكر علي علب بلستيك مطوب من اخواني المهندسين عرض فكره للتصميم مكينه ارجو المساعده



المطلوب معرفة نوع العلبة وحجمها دائرية اومربعة وقياس الأستيكر


----------



## فارس القراضي (12 مايو 2010)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع الفعال


----------



## دكتور نارا (12 مايو 2010)

اضيف الى ما سبق ذكره من الأخوة المشاركين ما يلى:
نفتقد الى وجود برامج تدريبة لتأهيل الكفاءات الفنية لإعداد مهندسيين متخصصين فى تشخيص أعطال وعيوب الماكينات ذوى خبرات ومعرفة فى سرعة اكتشاف العيوب فى بداية حدوثها ، بجانب عدم وجود نظم مراقبة دائمة ذات مؤثوقية عاليه تكون بمثابة صمام الأمان ،لتجنب تفاقم تلك العيوب مهما كانت سبب وجودها تصميمى او تشغيلى او تقصير فى اعمال الصيانة


----------



## نورس الزبيدي (13 مايو 2010)

*شكراً جزيلاً على هذا المجهود الرائع*​


----------



## Ramdane1958 (18 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا د . محمد على طرحك


----------



## عادل 1980 (22 مايو 2010)

مجهود رائع د. محمد
بارك الله فيك
وفى جميع من شاركوا


----------



## ابوحنين1980 (24 مايو 2010)

ان منه اهم اسباب تدهور الماكينات عدم الاهتمام بالصيانة الدورية(preventive maintanance) للماكيناتوعدم وجود خطة واضحة للصيانة.


----------



## ابوحنين1980 (24 مايو 2010)

الصيانة الوقائية تحافظ ع الماكينات من التوقف المفاجيء والذي ممكن ان يحدث في اوقات نحتاج فيها لاستمرار العملية الانتاجية


----------



## سليل قريش (25 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ان من اهم اسباب الفشل في المكائن هوالتحميل المفرط وعدم مراعاة الظروف القياسية او الطبيعية التي تعمل بها الماكنة اضافة الى عدم دقة او عدم مراعاة الصاينة اللازمة لها والتي تلعب دور مهما في اطالة عمر الماكنة علاوة على اداء نموذجيهذا من جهة ومن جهة اخرى هو التصيميم الغير دقيق يلعب دورا مهم جدا في كيفية اداء الماكنة
تحياتي 
م باسم


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (14 يونيو 2010)

إن من أهم الفحوصات التي تجري على المكائن أثناء الصيانة الدورية أو الوقاية هي الفحوصات اللاإتلافية Nondestructive Teats وهذا ما لاحضته في معمل تاتا للسيارات في الهند حيث يجري قياس مقدار الإجهادات الداخلية Internal stresses وخصوصا للماكنات التي تدور أجزائها العاملة بسرع اعلى من 2000 دورة بالدقيقة فمثلا حجر التجليخ الألماسي لتجليخ قوالب القطع الكاربيدية يفحص بالأمواج فوق الصوتية كذلك القضيب أو البكرة المسؤولة عن دورانه فإذا كان هنالك تشقق بحدود 10 مايكرون توقف الإلة عن العمل 
وأستطيع القول بأننا لسنا مهتمين بالفحوصات اللاإتلافية 
هنالك في العالم جمعيات للفحوصات اللاتدميرية وخصوصا بين البلدان التي يتم نقل أنابيب النفط بينها وجهات مشتركة من عدة بلدان لفحص الإنبوب ومنظومات الحماية الكاثودية وكذلك المضخات والمسؤول الأول هو الخبير بالفحوصات اللاتدميرية 
كنت في أحد المعامل لإنتاج محرك 3\4 حصان وكان المحرك بعد تجميعه وتشغيله يحدث تماس كهربائي بين الجزء الدوار والملف فيحترق فبحثنا عن المشكلة لأسابيع ولم نجدها إقترح أحد المهندسين القدماء أن غطاء المحرك الذي يحمل البولبيرن فيه فجوات فيتحرك ويتم التماس فتم فحص الغطاء بالأشعة السينية ووجد أن هنالك شق داخلي فيه غير مرئي أكبر من الشقوق المسموح بها فجاء اللوم علي بسبب قالب السباكة بالضغط Die casting وتم فحصه فلم يكون هنالك عيب فيه ولكن وجد عيب في خلطة الصهر للألمنيوم سليكون 12 حيث تم إضافة مساعد خروج للغازات منتهي الصلاحية وبالتالي أصبح هنالك غازات داخل تجويف القالب عند الكبس فتصبح فجوة عند التصلب

وهنالك الكثير من المشاكل التي مرت بي بسبب عدم إهتمام الجهات المنتجة بالفحوصات التدميرية


----------



## nazer ahmad (23 يونيو 2010)

فى اعتقادى ان معظم الفنيين العاملين بهزهى الماكنات ليس لديهم الخبره الكافيه لتشعيله 
فهالك اعطال صغيره لاتمنع العمل بمجرد حدوسهاء ولاكن مع مرور الزمن غد تتفاغم الى اعطال اكبر 


اشكرك ياباش


----------



## خالد الحطاب (25 يونيو 2010)

معظم المستثمرين بمصر يشترون الماكينات المستعملة ثم يتم صرف مبالغ كثيرة لصياتة تلل المعدلت والماكينات وهذا النوع من الماكينات يعطي خبرات للعاملين ولكن لا يعطي جودة انتاج غير الوقت الضائع في عمليات الصيانة وينسي كلمن المستثمر والفائم بالصيانة ان لكل ماكينة عمر افتراضي لاعطاء الجودة دا لوكان بيفكر في ضبط الجودة قبل ضبط وصياة الماكينات . اما الماكينات الحديثة لا تفيد او تعلم اصحاب الصيانة ولكن تفيد المستثمر و جودة المنتج
والله الموفق


----------



## Abdurauf (30 يونيو 2010)

Alsalamo 3alaikum
I would like to share another experience in addition to my previos participation
Now, I'm oilfield engineer, working with an oil service company, I've observed many failure cases, acording to what I found, the main resonse are:
1- Exceeding the maximum working limitations (pressure, flow rate), d
2- The use of corrosive material that cause a serios eatching and failure to machines
Here, we developed systems to prevent or reduce the failure, I'll mention some which they are very useful tichneques:- 
1- Performing an inspection pefor and after each job
2- performing a periodic inspection (annualy, or every cpecific working hours)
3- maintanence after evry job (lubrication, engins, etc)
4- Setting a data base for each machine, so, evry body can track the previos maintanence and the predicted performence .
5- the right tranning for each operatore so he can run the machine with very high quality and performance


----------



## سمير شربك (1 يوليو 2010)

السيد الدكتور :محمد المحترم 

وجدت من المفيد إضافة الموضوع التالي الذي اطلعت عليه بإحدى المجلات العربيه 
الصيانه الوقائية تعني استثمار افضل للتجهيزات :ويتضمن الموضوع 
- صفات عامل الصيانه 
- تعريف الصيانه 
- انواع الصيانه (صيانه وقائية -صيانه بسيطه - صيانه متوسطة -صيانه عامة - صيانه علاجيه )
-الزيوت والشحوم 
-مهام العاملين في مجال الصيانه الوقائيه وواجباتهم ومسؤولياتهم .
-اهداف الصيانه الوقائيه 
-مبادىء وقواعد الأمن الصناعي والسلامه المهنية أثناء الصيانه 

مع صور توضيحيه 

مع الشكر والتحيات


----------



## سمير شربك (1 يوليو 2010)

بقية المرفقات الصور الباقية


----------



## هانى caterpillar (3 يوليو 2010)

*الموضوع*

المعدات


----------



## shamsaldeen (5 يوليو 2010)

*العيوب في المكائن*

تحياتي الى كل المهندسين
اعتقد ان اهم سبب لوجود اي خلل فني في اي ماكينة هو قلة الصيانة الوقائية وعدم استخدام فنيين مهرة وعدم تطوير القدرات الفنية والتي يجب ان تعاصر كل شيء جديد هذا من جهة ام من جهة اخرى فاعتقد ايضا السياسات المتبعة من قبل المدراء المتخصصين في الصيانة تلعب دورا بارزا في امكانية حدوث تلك المشاكل .ممكن استخدام قطع غيار رخيصة الثمن على سبيل الذكر وهناك اسباب كثيرة .:12: :63: :73: :19: :19: :19: :19: :19: :19: :19: :19:


----------



## shamsaldeen (5 يوليو 2010)

بالنسبة الى المعدات اعتقد ان نوعها من حيث الجودة يلعب دورا في تحديد كفاءتها


----------



## SOLIEMON (5 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ان من اسباب عدم كفائة المعدات الصناعيه وتسبب المصانع والمصالح باضرار تكلف مبالغ بغنى عنها هي اسباب كثىره لاتتلخص يصفاحات ولكن يمكن توزيعا على شكل نقاط تناقش كل على حذا 
1- الضعف الفني لكادر الصيانه 
2- اختيار التصميم والحسابات الهندسيه الخاطئه
3-التوفير في انظمة الحمايه لهذه المعدات والبخل بصيغة التوفير 
4- عدم اللجوء الى الثكنولوجيا الحديثه 
5- عدم التطور العلمي والبقاء على خبرات الماضي 
وبنظري هذه من اهم الاسباب دون اللجوء الى تفسير معين وهذه دراسه بحاجه الى مناقشه جديه خاصه في مجتمعنا العربي 
مع كل الاحترام


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (7 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,
أسعد بإضافة رأيى فى هذا الموضوع الهام جدا وأسرد الاسباب فى مايلى:
1-تصريف الماء(السائل) بطريقة خاطئة أو وجود تسريب غير مرئى حيث يؤثر على ال bearings ,العوازل ,المعادن ,الملفات الكهربية والأسلاك الموصلة لها.
2-الاهتزاز وفى الغالب يأتى من اهمال الطاقم مثل أن لايقوم الفنى بربط جميع المسامير مرة أخرى اعتقادا منه أنه لا جدوى من العدد الكبير بينما وضعها المصمم بهذا العدد وعلى هذه المسافات بناءا على دراسة أو أن لا يضع عوازل الاهتزاز فى قواعد أو رؤوس المحركات أو المراوح أو الكومبريسور أو أن تكون هى تقادمت بطبيعتها ولم تعد تؤدى وظيفتها على النحو المطلوب فيجب تغييرها.
3-عدم النظافة الجيدة من الاتربة وغيرها وتعرض الالة لجو ترابى أو غيره حيث أن هذا يؤثر على كراسى المحور ويؤدى إلى حدوت electrical short بسبب أن التراب يوصل الكهرباء مابين خطين من خطوط الكونتاكتور أو القاطع أو أنه يتغلغل بالداخل ويغطى جزء من الريش blades للكونتاكتور فيجعل عملها غير منتظم.
4-عدم ميزانية levelling الالة بصورة صحيحة وكذا عدم وزن المحركات أو ال actuators الأخرى اذا كانت تعمل أساسا فى وضع رأسى أو أفقى ولم يتم ضبطها.
4-عدم القيام بأعمال الصيانة الدورية والوقائية فى مواعيدها الصحيحة وطبق جداول المصمم (تزييت وتشحيم وتغيير فلاتر وتنظيف صمامات وعمرات).
5-Update يجب تحديث الماكينة بتغيير عضو (أعضاء) انتهى عمره الافتراضى للحفاظ على الماكينة ككل وكذا كفائتها.
وأخيرا فأرى من خلال خبرة متواضعة أن عدم التصريف السليم أو التسريبات للماء (السائل) وكذا الاهتزاز هذين السببين جديرين بالقضاء على أى آلة.
أرجو أن أكون أضفت شئ ولكم تحياتى...................................,والله من وراء القصد,
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.


----------



## رائد ناصر العلي (15 يوليو 2010)

في راي ان المشاكل التي تحدث في الماكينات السبب الرئيسي فيها قلة الخبرة لدى المشغل القائم عليها


----------



## sino (15 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك​الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك​بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك​بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك​بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك​بارك الله فيك


----------



## maher naief (17 يوليو 2010)

سوء الصيانه وعدم وجود فنيين مختصين احد اهم الاسباب


----------



## مهندس عمادالحديثي (20 يوليو 2010)

انا اعتقد ان العيوب تحدث نتيجة لعدم وجود الصيانه المبرمجه كل سنه


----------



## مبروك عبدالله (21 يوليو 2010)

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## حسنين ابوعلي (23 يوليو 2010)

الخوه المهندسين السلام عليكم 
العيوب التصميميه قد توجد بعض الاحيان ولكن كما نعلم ان لكل ماكينة ظروف تشغيليه معينه وضعت من قبل المصمم
لتعمل هذة الاله بكفاءه جيده وعمر طويل نجد ان البعض يتجاهل تعليمات المصمم مما يؤدي الي تقليل عمر الالة
فالاختيار السليم للالة حسب الظرف التشغليه منذ البداية يقي من الاعطال الكثيرة وضمان عمل الالة بكفاءة جيدة 
وبالتالي تقليل تكاليف الانتاج . 
في بعض الاحيان نجد ان العيب ليس في التصميم وانما في طريقة تصنيع الالة .


----------



## مبارك احمد (23 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## gajoum (28 يوليو 2010)

ابحت عن شرح مفصل على الاكواد الخاصه بااعطال الشاحنات ( الافيكو، مان ، رينو ، مرسيدس ) ولكم مني جزيل الشكر على مساعدتي


----------



## عمرو فاروق ربيع (29 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارى ان التركيب له دور فى ذلك حيث من الممكن ان يكون السبب وراء العطل ربط مسمار فى جزء من اجزاء المكنة بقوة اكبر من الازم initial tighten


----------



## abo_slaim (29 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

من وجهة نظري الاسباب التاليه هي الاسباب ذات الاهمية الكبرى

أ-عيوب تنتج من المشغل ومنها: 
1- الاستخدام الخاطئ وعدم التقيد بتعليمات التشغيل الصحيح للالة والمعدة
2- عدم الاهتمام بالالة وعدم تنظيفها 

ب- عيوب تنتج بسبب الظروف المحيطة ومنها:
1- درجة الحرارة والرطوبة
2- المحيط الذي تعمل فيه الالة (اهتزاز - سوائل - اغبرة )


----------



## ايهم عيسى (1 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
من خلال قرائتي للتعليقات الواردة حول موضوع البحث انف الذكر استطيع ان الخص ملاحظاتي بما يلي وهذا من خلال خبرتي في صيانة القطع الميكانيكبة
اولا
لا شك ان العمل المتواصل لاي الة سيؤدي الى حدوث اعطال ولكن للاعطال عدة اسباب 
1-مشكلة في الالة نفسها وهو احتمال وارد ولكنه ضعيف
2-مشكلة من مشغل الالة وهو الاحتمال الاقوى 
3-مشكلة من عامل الصيانة وهو عامل وارد
4-مشكلة نتيجة عدم اتباع نصائح الشركة الصانعة
البند الاول
قد يكون هناك خطا بتصميم قطع معينة من الالة ولكن ليست قطع اساسية بقدر ما هي ثاتوية ولكن نتيجة سوء تصميمها تودي الى مشاكل تستدعي التوقف من اجل الصيانة كالموانع واغطية الرولمانات وغيره
البند الثاني 
ان عدم دراية العامل باصول تشغيل واطفاء الالة وعدم الدراية باصول عمليات التنظيف الدورية واجراء الصيانات الضرورية و التصرف عند حدوث المشاكل اضف الى عدم وجود اساس جيد من الخبرة والمعرفة بامور الالات والمشاكل التى تحصل وكيفية مراقبة الالة والاماكن الواجب مراقبتها بشكل دائم ومستويات السوائل والشحوم والمياه وسوائل التبريد وداراتها الخ المناط بها القيام بعمليات التزليق والتبريد للالة تودي الى حدوث مشاكل وهو السبب الاقوى المسؤول عن دخول الالة مبكرا خط الصيانة والاصلاح
البند الثالث
لعامل الصيانة الدور الاساسي بابقاء الالة ضمن خط الانتاج وبمردود انتاجي كبير اذا كان على مستوى جيد من الحس الميكانيكي فعامل الصيانة ليس من يقوم باجراء عمليات الاصلاح انما عامل الصيانة الناجح هو من يعرف وضع الالة بمجرد مروره من جانبها اثناء دورية المراقبة والتى تنبه العامل الى وجود اصوات او اهتزازات او ضجة غير اعتياديةاو درجة حرارة مرتفعة الى ما شابه ذلك ولكن يجب ان نعلم ان المشغل الجيد والعامل على الالة مع عامل الصيانة يشكلان فريقا واحدا اذا اتفقو على رؤية واحدة بالتعامل فيما بينهما فهما قادران على تفادي 75 بالمئة من مشاكل واعطال الالات ولا ننسى ابدا ان لكل الة مخطط صيانة ولكل جزء عدد ساعات معينة يستوجب بعدها التبديل والا وقعنا بالمشاكل 
البند الرابع 
ان عدم اتباع نصائح الشركات الصانعة للالات من نجهيز بنية تحتية الى توضع الالة الى الجو المحيط الى تواجد الغبار والاتربة والاوساخ وعدم اتباع اصول تركيب وتشغيل الالات وعدم التقيد بجداول الارشادات ونوعيات الزيوت والشحوم و درجات الحرارة المحيطة يؤدي غالبا الى اهتراء الالة بشكل سريع يؤدي لاحقا الى عدم قيامها باداء جيد والى ضعف القدرة الانتاجية للالة وبالتالي الخروج من الانتاج 
ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت في ابراز بعض الاسباب التي تؤدي الى المشاكل بالالات راجيا الافادة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حسنين ابوعلي (3 أغسطس 2010)

material fail due to 
1-fracture& ripture
2-creep
3-friction & wear 
4- fatigue
5- oxidation&corrosion


----------



## abo-habiba1 (7 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جدا يأ دكتور على الموضوع الرائع دة
وممكن تسبب الصيانة الدورية جزء من المشكلة اذا لم تتم بشكل سليم


----------



## asleepy (8 أغسطس 2010)

الصيانة الوقائية هى الاساس المطلوب للاداء الامثل للمعدات ولا ارى ان يكون التصميم له النصيب الافر فى حدوث الاعطال .


----------



## ايمن فتحى جوده (8 أغسطس 2010)

مهو لازم يكون فى مشاكل بس المهم نعرف نحلها


----------



## ايمن فتحى جوده (8 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على الاستفاده


----------



## khriji99 (9 أغسطس 2010)

je pense que parmis les principales causes c'est la mauvaise maintenance des machines dans le processuss de production


----------



## ديدين (9 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم و بعد . . .

يجب أن نعلم أن أي منتج تكون انطلاقته من دفتر للشروط توضع فيه كل الشروط الخاصة به: أبعاده - طاقته الإنتاجية - وتيرة عمله - المادة الأولية التي يعمل عليها - تكلفته ... إلخ . . .
فهذه الشروط ستحدد بالضرورة مدة أجل العتاد أو الجهاز.
و لنأخذ كمثال: الفرمل اليدوي للسيارة





مدة أجله في دفتر الشروط هي 100000 عملية (جذب + مد)، لذا فإن على المصمم أن يتقيد بهذا الشرط و بالتالي فإن تلف في هذه المدة فيمكن إعتبار أنه أدى ما عليه.

إذن أسباب العيوب التي تظهر على العتاد من آلات و ماكنات و أجهزة فهي كثيرة في نظري أشير إلى بعضها:

1- أسباب متعلقة بالمصمم:
+ دراسة ميكانيكية غير كافية لبعض القطع المعرضة لإجهادات معتبرة
+ إختيار غير مناسب للمواد المكونة لبعض القطع
+ إختيار غير مناسب لأسلوب تشكيل بعض القطع
+ ضرورات إقتصادية خاصة بالشركة المصنعة للعتاد
+ التكلفة العامة التي رصدت للعتاد عند تصميمه و إنتاجه
+ محدودية الحلول التكنولوجية (فلا يوجد لحد الساعة حل مثالي لمشكل الإحتكاك دوراني كان أم مستقيم)

2- أسباب متعلقة بالمستعمل:
+ عدم احترام شروط الإستعمال المحددة من طرف المصمم
+ وتيرة العمل و طول الإستخدام قد يتلف بعض القطع لذا أدرج إختبار جديد للمواد يدعى إختبار الكلل
+ عدم احترام جدول الصيانة التنبؤية


تحياتي . . .


----------



## sami.009 (11 أغسطس 2010)

اسمحوا لى بمداخلة بسيطة 
ولكن معظم الاعطال التى تحدث لمعظم الماكينات اوالالات داخل المصانع او المحطات هو الظروف التشغيلية للماكينة مثل التوربينات وهى تصمم لدرجات حرارة مناسبة وظغط معين او لجو بارد ولكن معظم المصانع تحمل الماكينات فوق طاقتها بالاضافة الى اخطاء التصنيع وعدم الصيانة الدورية للماكينة ومراجعتها


----------



## خالد80 (13 أغسطس 2010)

من أهم الأسباب لتلف المعدات وظهور العيوب عليها الإستخدام الخاطئ للآلة سوء الصيانة اهمال الصيانة الدورية للآلات و المعدات عدم وجود عناصر ذات كفاءة مناسبة لصيانة الآلات مما يؤدي الى تراكب مجموعة اعطال ومشكلات في الآلات تؤدي مع مرور الوقت الى تلف الآلات والمعدات


----------



## علي الهيتاوي (15 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود جبار مشكوريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## eng.tamer aburayaa (18 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا د/ محمد 
موضوع جميل نرجو الاستمرار


----------



## مبروك عبدالله (19 أغسطس 2010)

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuutoo much for information


----------



## devedcharl (19 أغسطس 2010)

قطع الغيار الغير معتمده 
تجاهل محاضر الفحص او اعتبارها مجرد روتين 
استخدام انواع زيوت غير الموصى بها تجاهل مواعيد تغيير الزيت
الاستخدام العشوائى للمياه فى تنظيف المعدات وخصوصا فى الصناعات الغذائيه


----------



## محايد (20 أغسطس 2010)

الأخ الكريم سؤالك هذا هو "السؤال الذهبي"
وهذا السؤال تخدمه في المقام الأول جميع فروع الهندسة
واجابته ليست سهلة بالطبع...


----------



## المهدى1 (25 أغسطس 2010)

*مقتراحات علميه فعاله لمشاكل المعدات الثقيله .*

فعلا العيوب مشكله تواجه كل البلاد الصناعيه والغير صناعيه المستخدمه للمعدات .. فاذا اوجدنا حل للمشكله الازليه للمعدات الثقيله فهذا يعطى دوافع كثيره نحو انجازات فعاله فى اسواق العمل المحليه والعالميه .. وهذا مما لا شك فيه فان المشاكل التى تواجه المعدات ليست فى مصر فقط بل فى كثير من البلدان .. حيث كان الشغل الشاغل فى هذه البلدان وضع حلول ومشاريع عمل ومقترحات لتفعيلها على ارض الواقع للوصول بالمعدات الى اكثر كفاءه فى العمل .. وهذا يتتطلب بزل الكثير من الجهد والعمل المتواصل الدائم المستمر .. 
هذا كل ماعندى .. وارائكم غاليه عندى .. وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## momo_doo (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*وجهة نظر بسيطة من طالب هندسة*

موضوع شيق جدا
من اسباب عيوب الماكينات في نظري هو الاستخدام الغير الامثل لها و الاستغناء عن الصيانة الدورية من ذوي الخبرة مثلا الشركة او الوكيل لتلك الماكينات وكذلك عدم استخدام قطع الغيار الغير اصلية و كذلك ممكن التحميل الشاق علي الماكينة مما لايفوق قدرتها علي الاداء الامثل لوظيفتها......شكرا علي هذه المداخلات


----------



## ahmed malik (20 سبتمبر 2010)

توجد العيوب لأحد الاسباب التالية :-
1- سائل غير مناسب .
2- تركيب او صيانة ضعيفة .
3- تشغيل غير صحيح.
4- أعطال ميكانيكية .


----------



## ahmed_m (26 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## المراغى47 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

فى عندى سؤال هل يمكن تثبيت صمام عدم الرجوع على الطلمبة الفريد وايلر فى وضع رأسى؟ وهل ذلك له تاثير على الحمل على الموتور عند بداية التشغيل؟ وهل ايضا له تاثير بالرق المائى عند القفل الفجائى ؟ وبارك الله فيكم..


----------



## mano_man (28 سبتمبر 2010)

لسة


----------



## Yousef111 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا دكتور .....
أعتقد ان من اهم الاسباب لانهيار الالات وتلفها 
هو عدم خبرة العمال في استخدام الالة 
مثل استخدام اداة قطع غير ملائمة او تشغيل الالة باستطاعات اعلى من استطاعتها الاسمية.
كما أن للعوامل الجوية تأثير عن طريق التاكلات الغلفانية وغيرها من عوامل


----------



## misso26 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

اكثر اسباب العيوب التي تظهر في المعدات والماكينات هي الجهل بطرق الاستعمال وعدم القيام بالصيانة كما ينبغي و
الاستهانة بالمسببات والحوادث


----------



## سمير المحمد العبود (1 أكتوبر 2010)

اسباب العيوب التي تظهر في المعدات لايمكن حصرها اذا الدخول في التفاصيل ولها خصوصية بكل منشاة ولكن في الاطار العام يمكن حصرها بسببين رئيسيين 
1- التصميم االسيء او استثمار المعدة في غير المكان المصممة له
2-تشغيل المعدات وصيانتها بطريقة غير سليمة
والان متوفرة الطرق العلمية للصيانة كخطط وبرامج والتنفيذ تحتاج للخبرة العملية والتاهيل والتدريب 
اما التشغيل والاستثمار الامثل فيحتاج الى اخذ المعلومات الصحيحة من المصمم وتطويرها بالخبرة العملية لاحقا


----------



## مساعد فني (2 أكتوبر 2010)

أحد اهم الأسباب لتعطل الآلات من وجهة نظري عدم الإطلاع على الكتيب المرفق معه أو إرشادات التشغيل والصيانة مما ينتج عنه :
1. التشغيل الخاطئ والسيئ.
2. الصيانة بطريقة خاطئة وسيئة 
( وأحيانا يعتمد الفني على خبرته و لايضع في الحسبان ان الآلة تم تطويرها فبالتالي يحتاج الى تطوير خبرته)
لذلك يجب قرائة المرفقات الموجودة مع الآلة و إن وجدت الخبرة لملاحظة ما الجديد .


----------



## emaf (4 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
احب فى البدية ان اشكر د/محمد على طرح هذا الموضوع الهام جدا. واحب ان اضيف الى الاسباب السابقة ما يلى:

- عند حدوث تلف او تاكل لقطعة غيار من الماكينة : اكس او ترس او او اى جزء ميكانيكى ) نجد انه لا يتم تغييره بنفس الخامة الاصلية الموجودة فى الماكينة (لعدم وجود لوح تصميم الا فى حالات نادره) وذلك يسبب ام ان يكون الجزء الجديد اقل فى المتانة والصلادة فيقلل عمر الجزء او اعلى فى الصلادة فيتلف اجزاء اخرى 

2- عند حدوث عطل لا يمكن تصليحه او تعذر اصلاحه يتم اجراء تعديل حتى يمكن ان تعمل الماكينة (عطل فى دائرة الامان او عطل فى دائرة توجيه او تتابع العمل ) ويظهر ذلك جليا فى ماكينات plc

3- عدم وجود الصيانة اللازمة مثل الصيانة التنبؤية ولكن يوجد نوح واحد وهو breake down maintanace مما يقلل من عمر الماكينة

4- عدم وجود اى سجلات صيانة فعلية للماكينة يوضح بها جميع اخطارات العطل ومعدلها او تكرارها واستهلاك قطع الغيار الفعلية.

5 - عدم اللجوء فى حالة المشاكل الكبيرة التى لم يواجهاها المصنع قبل ذلك الى مصدر خارجى ولكن يكون الاعتماد الكلى على try and error .

6- عدم التعاون الجدى بين قسمى الصيانة الميكانيكية والصيانة الكهربية ولكن كل منهم يلقى باللوم على الاخر .

7- عدم تبادل الخبرات بين نفس النوع من الصناعة (ولكن كل يخفى عن الاخر مشاكله والحل الذى توصل اليه) عدم البداية من حيث انتهى الاخرون.

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (4 أكتوبر 2010)

emaf قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> احب فى البدية ان اشكر د/محمد على طرح هذا الموضوع الهام جدا. واحب ان اضيف الى الاسباب السابقة ما يلى:
> 
> - عند حدوث تلف او تاكل لقطعة غيار من الماكينة : اكس او ترس او او اى جزء ميكانيكى ) نجد انه لا يتم تغييره بنفس الخامة الاصلية الموجودة فى الماكينة (لعدم وجود لوح تصميم الا فى حالات نادره) وذلك يسبب ام ان يكون الجزء الجديد اقل فى المتانة والصلادة فيقلل عمر الجزء او اعلى فى الصلادة فيتلف اجزاء اخرى
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

مشكورين اخوتي المهندسين 
وشكرا لمداخلاتكم القيمة ..وكلها تصب في الأسباب الأساسية الثلاثة ..

لي عودة لمشاركاتكم جميعا ..

أما بالنسبة للنقاط التي أثارها المهندس emaf 
فإننا نعاني من مشكلة عدم التنسيق بين الإدارات الفنية 

وعادة لا نبني على الخبرات السابقة .. وهذه ظاهرة في الوطن العربي 
ناهيك عن المشكلات الإدارية والبيروقراطية في توفير المعدات والأجهزة وقطع الغيار .. 

وسوف أعود للموضوع لاحقاً بإذن الله ..

وفقكم الله جميعا وبارك فيكم.
​


----------



## eng_teto75 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

اولا احيى دكتور محمد باشراحيل لموضوع متميز مثل ده 
واشكر المهندس شكرى على رايه ,وجميع المهندسين
تعتبر الصيانه هى عصب اساس كل المصانع فى مصر
اما بالنسبه لمشكله صيانه الما كينات عموما 
فان تقدم عمر المعدات و الماكينات واختلاف التصميم هو احد الاسباب الرئيسة 
فالماكنه لها عمر زمني معين وبعد هذا الزمن تحتاج صيانات دائمه ومتابعه مستمره
وان مواصلة استخدام الماكنة في الانتاج رغم انتهاء عمرها الافتراضى 
يؤثر سلبيا على المواصفات الفنية للمنتج ..
غير الما كينات الجديده طبعا لاتحتاج صيانه مثل المتقدمه فى العمر 
وتعمد بعض المصانع والشركات حاليا 
على بعض الما كينا ت المستورده استعمال الخارج
وهيه بالفعل تحتاج صيانه حسب حاله الما كينه ونوع المنتج الى هتنتجه وتحتاج
من تغير بعض اجزاء فى بعض الما كينه لكى تكون قادره على الانتاج
والمشكله الى قابلتنى فعلا فى بعض المصانع 
هيه تعامل بعض الفنيين مع الما كينات ليس عندهم تقنيه الحس الهندسى 
للتعامل مع الما كينا ت تعامل باسلوب العافيه بمعنى اصح
وهذا يكون كافى ليؤدى بتلف بعض اجزاء الماكينه 
لذاللك لابد من ان المهندسين ان يخدو حذرهم ويتابعو الفنين فى عملهم 
واشير الى نقطه اخرى 
هيه اذا تلف جزء من الما كينه مثلا ترس فى الما كينه اتكسر ما الذى يحدث
خصوصا لو كان عليه احمال عاليه 
المفروض
ان الترس يتم عمل مثله على الفريزه ونقوم بعمل عمليه معالجه حراريه
له لكى نقوم بتحسين خواص الخامه وتقسيتها 
لاكن الى بيحصل يتم عمل الترس شبه الترس المراد تمام 
ولا الاهتمام بعمليه المعالجه الحراريه 
يقتصرو على التسخين والتبريد المفاجىء فى الميه
لذاللك تحدث دائما الاعطال معتمده على هذا الاساس
ابنى على كده امثال كتيره 
عمود اتكسر تغير بيليه سوسته اتكسرت 
ومن هنا ياتى دور المهندس 
تصميم جذء معين وتنفيذه للتغلب على تقدم عمر الماكينه 
لذللك كلام اخونا البغداى احييه عليه لان لابد من
في فهم متطلبات التشغيل السليم والصيانة
الفعالة والأصلاح الدقيق لما يتعرض له من المشاكل 
, واذا كان ذلك يتطلب خبرة عملية لا محال , فلابد من خلفية 
هندسية وعلمية تدعم فهم المبادئ الاساسيه
انا اسف طولت عليكم 
بارك الله فيكم جميعا
اخوكم 
مهندس احمد ابو غياض


----------



## مهندس سيد ناجي (11 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## خالد كنان (12 أكتوبر 2010)

الموضوع جميل ومتكامل أرجو التفاعل معه


----------



## سميربوب (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا د\محمد على هذا الموضوع الشيق واعتقد ان نجاح اى ماكينة هوبكفاءتها العلية وماد تصنيعها وبرنامج الصيانة الخاص بها وطريقة التشغيل وساعاي التشغيل مهمة جدا


----------



## سيد بدر (18 أكتوبر 2010)

اسباب انهيار رولمان البلى وغم توافر كل الظروف الملائمه للعمل سوء زيت تبريد او التشحيم


----------



## سيد بدر (18 أكتوبر 2010)

اسمحو لى بالمداخله حيث انالموضوع اكثر من مهم 
حيث ارى ان معظم الاعطال والمشاكل الميكانيكية تنتج من عدم وجود متابعة جيدة للماكينات وعدم وجود جدول صيانة وقائيه او وجوده وعدم فاعليته بجانب استيراد معظم رجال الاعمال لمصانع مستعملة من الخارج مما يصعب عمل ملف لتاريخ حياة المعدة كما اشار الدكتور محمد باشراحيل وهذا الموضوع هام جدا جدا .
علما بان من المستحيل عمل اختبار لمعدات مصنع كامل مستعمل وارد من الخارج بعد التركيب وقبل التشغيل حيث ان جميع المشاكل تظهر اثناء التشغيل وبداء العمليه الانتاجية لذا اطالب كل من يقوم باستيراد مصانع مستعملة من الخارج 
يرفق بها جميع الكاتلوجات الخاصة بالمعدات والملف الخاص بكل معدة اى ياتى بالمكتب الفنى للمصنع الذى تم ايستراده .
برجاء الرد والافاده بما سبق ذكره


----------



## سيد بدر (19 أكتوبر 2010)

سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام
عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## العمواسي07 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

ty dr


----------



## وصفي ثابت (20 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
ان لكل ماكنة عمر افتراضي معين بعده تبدأ كفائة الماكنة بالاضمحلال وتبدأ المشاكل بالظهور في اشتغال الماكنة و انتاجيتها وعليه يُنصح عادةً باستبدالها لأن كلف تشغيلها و صيانتها تبدأ بالازدياد و تصبح الماكنة غير مجدية اقتصادياً.
وشكراً للجميع..


----------



## م.م فادي (20 أكتوبر 2010)

كيف نستطيع ان نعلم ماهو العمر الافتراضي لمكنة ما 

او لمجموعات التوليد الكهربائية والمضخات الغاطسة


----------



## سيد بدر (24 أكتوبر 2010)

:73:


----------



## bombino13 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*الأخ المهندس التطبيقي بن عياد فتحي 
بسم الله . اما بعد اخواني القراء 
من بين المشاكل هنالك مشكلة لم يتم دكرها وهي : بعض المسيرين او المسؤولين الدين ليس لديهم الكفائة او العلم الكافي لمكانات المصنع والدين يكونون هم في بعض الاحيان سبب في افساد المكانات.
ودلك راجع لعدم معرفتهم لقدرة تحمل المكانات و في اي وقت يتم صيانها .
وبالتالي انخفاض المردود لدا المكانات و وقد يؤدي الي الخسارة
ولكم مني فائق الاحترام والتقدير
والله اعلم 


​ 


​*


----------



## eng.zaghoo (26 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا د . محمد على طرحك .

ولي رغبة بالمشاركة للأهمية 
أولا أنا أتعجب من عدم المشاركة الكثيفة فى هذا الموضوع بالرغم من أهميته البالغة ؟
أكتب الان لاعادة الموضوع الى الصفحة الاولى ربما يجد المشاركة اللائقة التى اتوقعها من الاخوة الاعزاء
وأضيف : 
ان اهمية أعمال الفحص التى يجب ان تتم على المعدات و الماكينات فور تركيبها و البدء فى تشغيلها 
أعنى ان يتم قياس الاهتزازات ، درجة الحرارة ، الـ Start Amper للمواتير ..... الخ
ومن ثم الاحتفاظ ببصمة للماكينة وهى فى حالتها المثالية 
بعد ذلك يتم دوريا قياس المتغيرات السابقة و مقارنته بالبصمة الاصلية للماكينة 
و الاستعانة بالرسم البيانى بانواعه المختلفة وتسجيل كل الظواهر و الاعراض على هذا الرسم البيانى
سيمنحنا هذا الامر القدرة على وضع حدود على الرسم البيانى تمثل جرس انذار لو حدث تدهور للماكينة أو أحد أجزائها
يمكننا الان أيضا بناء برنامج للصيانة الوقائية و الدورية
الاكثر من ذلك سيصبح هناك تاريخ للماكينه موثق يمنح الجميع خبرات لا حدود لها
وأخيراً لكم منى كل تقدير


----------



## teetoo (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

لقد تفضل الاخوة بتوضيح الكثير من اسباب العيوب التى تظهر فى الماكينات حيث انهم تطرقوا لها جميعا . لكن احب ان اؤكد على موضوع توفر طاقم الصيانة المؤهل والمدرب حيث ان كثير من الشركات لا تهتم باعداد كادر من الفنيين المدربين.يجب على الشركات توفير الدورات التدريبية لاطقم الصيانة .الاهتمام بالجداول الزمنية للصيانة. اعطاء الصيانة نفس قدر الاهمية الذى يعطى لقطاع الانتاج


----------



## saad ghany (29 أكتوبر 2010)

السلأم عليكم
من اهم الأسباب هى
1-عدم معرفة ماهى الصيانةالوقاية الخاصة للمعدة نفسها
2-قلة خبرة العاملين عليها
3-عدم تغير قطع الغيار حسب العمر االأفتراضى
4-قطع الغيار البديلة ليس بنفس الجودة
ويوجد اسباب كثيرة اخرى


----------



## Sulaimaaanful (7 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا مبدتدأ في مصنع في الدمام لانتاج وتصليح السيل والجاز سبريتر والموتورز والمضخات الغاطسه

المهم كل الي اعرفه الى الحين بعد التجميع او التصليح نسوي لهم فحص:
1/(vibration) هذي اهم شي في الفحص.
2/ الامبير والفولت ثلاث مرات تقريبا (في كل قسم مره), ما ادري ليش.
3/ (leak) هم اكتر من مره.
4/ التأكد من نوع (gasket) على حسب نوع السائل الي بنضخه.

انشاء الله نفيدكم اكثر اذا خذنا خبره اكثر والله الموفق .


----------



## korzaty (8 نوفمبر 2010)

انت تستحق تحيه اعلى من الشكر ايه هى انا مش عارف
لا تنسى ذكر الله


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (9 نوفمبر 2010)

وصفي ثابت قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ان لكل ماكنة عمر افتراضي معين بعده تبدأ كفائة الماكنة بالاضمحلال وتبدأ المشاكل بالظهور في اشتغال الماكنة و انتاجيتها وعليه يُنصح عادةً باستبدالها لأن كلف تشغيلها و صيانتها تبدأ بالازدياد و تصبح الماكنة غير مجدية اقتصادياً.
> وشكراً للجميع..


 


م.م فادي قال:


> كيف نستطيع ان نعلم ماهو العمر الافتراضي لمكنة ما
> 
> او لمجموعات التوليد الكهربائية والمضخات الغاطسة


 
الأخوة المهندسين وصفي ثابت و المهندس م.فادي 

مشكورين على الملاحظات وهي نقاط جديرة بالإهتمام والأخذ في الحسبان 
علما أن المصنعين يحددون عمرا إفتراضيا للماكنة إذا تم التشغيل والصيانة طبقا لتوجيهاتهم وكتيبات الصيانة والتشغيل 
وهو مسئولاون قضائيا (في الدول الأوروبية وأمريكا ) عن تعويضات العيوب التصميمية والتصنيعية ,

هناك الفصل السابع في

كتاب المدخل لأعمال الصيانة 

وهو فصل التقادم يتحدث عن طريقة حساب العمر الإفتراضي 

وهذا موضوع في موسوعة ويكيبديا عن 

التقادم - Depreciation​ 
ملحوظة : 
أتقدم بالشكر العميق لكل من مر على الموضوع وأطلع عليه وسجل وأضاف ملاحظة 
وأعتذر شخصيا عن عدم الرد على كل مشاركة حيث ان كثيرا منها يصب في صلب الموضوع وهي إضافات وملاحظات غنية وثرية ..
جزاكم الله خيرا ووفقنا وإياكم لكل خير ..
وكل عام والجميع بألف خير.​ 

*Depreciation* refers to two very different but related concepts:

decline in value of assets, and
allocation of the cost of tangible assets to periods in which the assets are used.
The former affects values of businesses and entities. The latter affects net income. Generally the cost is allocated, as depreciation expense, among the periods in which the asset is expected to be used. Such expense is recognized by businesses for financial reporting and tax purposes. Methods of computing depreciation may vary by asset for the same business. Methods and lives may be specified in accounting and/or tax rules in a country. Several standard methods of computing depreciation expense may be used, including fixed percentage, straight line, and declining balance methods. Depreciation expense generally begins when the asset is placed in service. Example: a depreciation expense of 100 per year for 5 years may be recognized for an asset costing 500.
In economics, depreciation is the decrease in the economic value of the capital stock of a firm, nation or other entity, either through physical depreciation, obsolescence or changes in the demand for the services of the capital in question. If capital stock is _C_0 at the beginning of a period, investment is _I_ and depreciation _D_, the capital stock at the end of the period, _C_1, is _C_0 + _I_ - _D_.
********s*

[hide]

1 Accounting concept
2 Methods of depreciation 
2.1 Straight-line depreciation
2.2 Declining-balance method (or Reducing balance method)
2.3 Activity depreciation
2.4 Sum-of-years' digits method
2.5 Units-of-production depreciation method
2.6 Units of time depreciation
2.7 Group depreciation method
2.8 Composite depreciation method

3 Tax depreciation 
3.1 Capital allowances
3.2 Tax lives & methods
3.3 Additional depreciation
3.4 Real property
3.5 Averaging conventions

4 Economics 
4.1 Models
4.2 National accounts

5 See also
6 References
7 Additional reading
*[edit] Accounting concept*

In determining the profits (net income) from an activity, the receipts from the activity must be reduced by appropriate costs. One such cost is the cost of assets used but not currently consumed in the activity.[1] Such costs must be allocated to the period of use. The cost of an asset so allocated is the difference between the amount paid for the asset and the amount expected to be received upon its disposition. Depreciation is any method of allocating such net cost to those periods expected to benefit from use of the asset. The asset is referred to as a depreciable asset. Depreciation is a method of allocation, not valuation.[2]
Any business or income producing activity[3] using tangible assets may incur costs related to those assets. Where the assets produce benefit in future periods, the costs must be deferred rather than treated as a current expense. The business then records depreciation expense as an allocation of such costs for financial reporting. The costs are allocated in a rational and systematic manner as depreciation expense to each period in which the asset is used, beginning when the asset is placed in service. Generally this involves four criteria:

cost of the asset,
expected salvage value of the asset,
estimated useful life of the asset, and
a method of apportioning the cost over such life.[4]
Cost generally is the amount paid for the asset, including all costs related to acquisition.[5] In some countries or for some purposes, salvage value may be ignored. The rules of some countries specify lives and methods to be used for particular types of assets. However, in most countries the life is based on business experience, and the method may be chosen from one of several acceptable methods.
When a depreciable asset is sold, the business recognizes gain or loss based on net basis of the asset. This net basis is cost less depreciation.
Accounting rules also require that an impairment charge or expense be recognized if the value of assets declines unexpectedly.[6] Such charges are usually nonrecurring, and may relate to any type of asset.
Depletion and amortization are similar concepts for mineral assets (including oil) and intangible assets, respectively.
Depreciation expense does not require current outlay of cash. However, the cost of acquiring depreciable assets may require such outlay. Thus, depreciation does not affect a statement of cash flows, but cost of acquiring assets does.
Depreciation is generally recognized under historical cost systems of accounting. Some proposals for fair value accounting have no provision for systematic depreciation expense.
Depreciation expense is recorded in the income statement of a business. The impact of accumulated depreciation expense is generally recorded in a separate account and disclosed in financial statements under most accounting principles. Generally, the net cost in excess of accumulted depreciation is disclosed in the presentation of assets and liabilities (balance sheet) of a business.
*[edit] Methods of depreciation*

There are several methods for calculating depreciation, generally based on either the passage of time or the level of activity (or use) of the asset.
*[edit] Straight-line depreciation*

Straight-line depreciation is the simplest and most-often-used technique, in which the company estimates the salvage value of the asset at the end of the period during which it will be used to generate revenues (useful life) and will expense a portion of *original cost* in equal increments over that period. The salvage value is an estimate of the value of the asset at the time it will be sold or disposed of; it may be zero or even negative. Salvage value is also known as scrap value or residual value.
*Straight-line method:*




For example, a vehicle that depreciates over 5 years, is purchased at a cost of *US$17,000*, and will have a salvage value of *US$2000*, will depreciate at *US$3,000* per year: *($17,000 − $2,000)/ 5 years = $3,000* annual straight-line *depreciation expense*. In other words, it is the *depreciable cost* of the asset divided by the number of years of its useful life.
This table illustrates the straight-line method of depreciation. Book value at the beginning of the first year of depreciation is the original cost of the asset. At any time book value equals original cost minus accumulated depreciation.
*book value = original cost − accumulated depreciation* Book value at the end of year becomes book value at the beginning of next year. The asset is depreciated until the book value equals scrap value.
Book value at
beginning of yearDepreciation
expenseAccumulated
depreciationBook value at
end of year*$17,000 (original cost)*$3,000$3,000$14,000$14,000$3,000$6,000$11,000$11,000$3,000$9,000$8,000$8,000$3,000$12,000$5,000$5,000$3,000*$15,000**$2,000 (scrap value)*
If the vehicle were to be sold and the sales price exceeded the depreciated value (net book value) then the excess would be considered a gain and subject to depreciation recapture. In addition, this gain above the depreciated value would be recognized as ordinary income by the tax office. If the sales price is ever less than the book value, the resulting capital loss is tax deductible. If the sale price were ever more than the original book value, then the gain above the original book value is recognized as a capital gain.
If a company chooses to depreciate an asset at a different rate from that used by the tax office then this generates a timing difference in the income statement due to the difference (at a point in time) between the taxation department's and company's view of the profit.
*[edit] Declining-balance method (or Reducing balance method)*

Depreciation methods that provide for a higher depreciation charge in the first year of an asset's life and gradually decreasing charges in subsequent years are called *accelerated depreciation methods*. This may be a more realistic reflection of an asset's actual expected benefit from the use of the asset: many assets are most useful when they are new. One popular accelerated method is the *declining-balance method*. Under this method the book value is multiplied by a fixed rate.
*annual depreciation = depreciation rate* * *book value at beginning of year*
The most common rate used is double the straight-line rate. For this reason, this technique is referred to as the *double-declining-balance method*. To illustrate, suppose a business has an asset with *$1,000* original cost, *$100* salvage value, and *5 years* useful life. First, calculate straight-line depreciation rate. Since the asset has 5 years useful life, the straight-line depreciation rate equals *(100% / 5) 20%* per year. With double-declining-balance method, as the name suggests, double that rate, or *40%* depreciation rate is used. The table below illustrates the double-declining-balance method of depreciation.
Book value at
beginning of yearDepreciation
rateDepreciation
expenseAccumulated
depreciationBook value at
end of year*$1,000 (original cost)*40%$400$400$600$60040%$240$640$360$36040%$144$784$216$21640%$86.40$870.40$129.60$129.60$129.60 - $100$29.60*$900**$100 (scrap value)*
When using the double-declining-balance method, the salvage value is not considered in determining the annual depreciation, but the book value of the asset being depreciated is never brought below its salvage value, regardless of the method used. The process continues until the salvage value or the end of the asset's useful life, is reached. In the last year of depreciation a subtraction might be needed in order to prevent book value from falling below estimated Scrap Value.
Since double-declining-balance depreciation does not always depreciate an asset fully by its end of life, some methods also compute a straight-line depreciation each year, and apply the greater of the two. This has the effect of converting from declining-balance depreciation to straight-line depreciation at a midpoint in the asset's life.
It is possible to find a rate that would allow for full depreciation by its end of life with the formula:



,
where N is the estimated life of the asset (for example, in years).
*[edit] Activity depreciation*

Activity depreciation methods are not based on time, but on a level of activity. This could be miles driven for a vehicle, or a cycle count for a machine. When the asset is acquired, its life is estimated in terms of this level of activity. Assume the vehicle above is estimated to go 50,000 miles in its lifetime. The per-mile depreciation rate is calculated as: ($17,000 cost - $2,000 salvage) / 50,000 miles = $0.30 per mile. Each year, the depreciation expense is then calculated by multiplying the rate by the actual activity level.
*[edit] Sum-of-years' digits method*

Sum-of-years' digits is a depreciation method that results in a more accelerated write-off than straight line, but less than declining-balance method. Under this method annual depreciation is determined by multiplying the Depreciable Cost by a schedule of fractions.
*depreciable cost = original cost − salvage value*
*book value = original cost − accumulated depreciation*
*Example*: If an asset has original cost of *$1000*, a useful life of *5 years* and a salvage value of *$100*, compute its depreciation schedule.
First, determine years' digits. Since the asset has useful life of *5 years*, the years' digits are: *5, 4, 3, 2, and 1.*
Next, calculate the sum of the digits. *5+4+3+2+1=15*
The sum of the digits can also be determined by using the formula *(n2+n)/2* where n is equal to the useful life of the asset. The example would be shown as *(52+5)/2=15*
Depreciation rates are as follows:
*5/15* for the 1st year, *4/15* for the 2nd year, *3/15* for the 3rd year, *2/15* for the 4th year, and *1/15* for the 5th year.
Book value at
beginning of yearTotal
depreciable
costDepreciation
rateDepreciation
expenseAccumulated
depreciationBook value at
end of year*$1,000 (original cost)*$9005/15$300 ($900 * 5/15)$300$700$700$9004/15$240 ($900 * 4/15)$540$460$460$9003/15$180 ($900 * 3/15)$720$280$280$9002/15$120 ($900 * 2/15)$840$160$160$9001/15$60 ($900 * 1/15)*$900**$100 (scrap value)*
*[edit] Units-of-production depreciation method*

Under the units-of-production method, useful life of the asset is expressed in terms of the total number of units expected to be produced:



Suppose, an asset has *original cost $70,000*, *salvage value $10,000*, and is expected to produce *6,000 units*.
*Depreciation per unit = ($70,000−10,000) / 6,000 = $10*
10 x actual production will give you the depreciation cost of the current year.
The table below illustrates the *units-of-production* depreciation schedule of the asset.
Book value at
beginning of yearUnits of
productionDepreciation
cost per unitDepreciation
expenseAccumulated
depreciationBook value at
end of year*$70,000 (original cost)*1,000$10$10,000$10,000$60,000$60,0001,100$10$11,000$21,000$49,000$49,0001,200$10$12,000$33,000$37,000$37,0001,300$10$13,000$46,000$24,000$24,0001,400$10$14,000*$60,000**$10,000 (scrap value)*
Depreciation stops when book value is equal to the Scrap Value of the asset. In the end the sum of accumulated depreciation and scrap value equals to the original cost.
*[edit] Units of time depreciation*

Units of time depreciation is similar to units of production, and is used for depreciation equipment used in mine or natural resource exploration, or cases where the amount the asset is used is not linear year to year.
A simple example can be given for construction companies, where some equipment is used only for some specific purpose. Depending on the number of projects, the equipment will be used and depreciation charged accordingly.
*[edit] Group depreciation method*

Group depreciation method is used for depreciating multiple-asset accounts using straight-line-depreciation method. Assets must be similar in nature and have approximately the same useful lives.
AssetHistorical
costSalvage
valueDepreciable
costLifeDepreciation
per yearComputers$5,500$500$5,0005$1,000
*[edit] Composite depreciation method*

The composite method is applied to a collection of assets that are not similar, and have different service lives. For example, computers and printers are not similar, but both are part of the office equipment. Depreciation on all assets is determined by using the straight-line-depreciation method.
AssetHistorical
costSalvage
valueDepreciable
costLifeDepreciation
per yearComputers$5,500$500$5,0005$1,000Printers$1,000$100$ 9003$ 300Total$ 6,500$600$5,9004.5$1,300
*Composite life* equals the total depreciable cost divided by the total depreciation per year. $5,900 / $1,300 = 4.5 years.
*Composite depreciation rate* equals depreciation per year divided by total historical cost. $1,300 / $6,500 = 0.20 = 20%
*Depreciation expense* equals the composite depreciation rate times the balance in the asset account (historical cost). (0.20 * $6,500) $1,300. Debit depreciation expense and credit accumulated depreciation.
When an asset is sold, debit cash for the amount received and credit the asset account for its original cost. Debit the difference between the two to accumulated depreciation. Under the composite method no gain or loss is recognized on the sale of an asset. Theoretically, this makes sense because the gains and losses from assets sold before and after the composite life will average themselves out.
To calculate composite depreciation rate, divide depreciation per year by total historical cost. To calculate depreciation expense, multiply the result by the same total historical cost. The result, not surprisingly, will equal to the total depreciation Per Year again.
Common sense requires depreciation expense to be equal to total depreciation per year, without first dividing and then multiplying total depreciation per year by the same number.
*[edit] Tax depreciation*

Most income tax systems allow a tax deduction for recovery of the cost of assets used in a business or for the production of income. Such deductions are allowed for individuals and companies. Where the assets are consumed currently, the cost may be deducted currently as an expense or treated as part of cost of goods sold. The cost of assets not currently consumed generally must be deferred and recovered over time, such as through depreciation. Some systems permit full deduction of the cost, at least in part, in the year the assets are acquired. Other systems allow depreciation expense over some life using some depreciation method or percentage. Rules vary highly by country, and may vary within a country based on type of asset or type of taxpayer. Many systems that specify depreciation lives and methods for financial reporting require the same lives and methods be used for tax purposes. Most tax systems provide different rules for real property (buildings, etc.) and personal property (equipment, etc.).
*[edit] Capital allowances*

A common system is to allow a fixed percentage of the cost of depreciable assets to be deducted each year. This is often referred to as a capital allowance. United Kingdome capital allowance deductions are permitted to individuals and businesses based on assets placed in service during or before the assessment year. Canada capital allowances are fixed percentages of assets within a class or type of asset. Fixed percentage rates are specified by type of asset. The fixed percentage is multiplied by the tax basis of assets in service to determine the capital allowance deduction. The tax law or regulations of the country specifies these percentages. Capital allowance calculations may be based on the total set of assets, on sets or pools by year (vintage pools) or pools by classes of assets.
*[edit] Tax lives & methods*

Some systems specify lives based on classes of property defined by the tax authority. Canada Revenue Agency specifies numerous classes based on the type of property and how it is used. Under the United States depreciation system, the Internal Revenue Service publishes a detailed guide which includes a table of lives based on types of businesses in which assets are used. The table also incorporates specified lives for certain commonly used assets (e.g., office furniture, computers, automobiles) which override the business use lives. U.S. tax depreciation is computed under the double declining balance method switching to straight line or the straight line method, at the option of the taxpayer.[7] IRS tables specify percentages to apply to the basis of an asset for each year in which it is in service. Depreciation first becomes deductible when an asset is placed in service.
*[edit] Additional depreciation*

Many systems allow an additional deduction for a portion of the cost of depreciable assets acquired in the current tax year. The UK system provides a first year capital allowance of £50,000. In the United States, two such deductions are available. A deduction for the full cost of depreciable tangible personal property is allowed up to $250,000. This deduction is fully phased out for businesses acquiring over $800,000 of such property during the year.[8] In addition, additional first year depreciation of 50% of the cost of most other depreciable tangible personal property is allowed as a deduction.[9] Some other systems have similar first year or accelerated allowances.
*[edit] Real property*

Many tax systems prescribe longer depreciable lives for buildings and land improvements. Such lives may vary by type of use. Many such systems, including the United States and Canada, permit depreciation for real property using only the straight line method, or a small fixed percentage of cost. Generally, no depreciation tax deduction is allowed for bare land. In the United States, residential rental buildings are depreciable over a 27.5 year or 40 year life, other buildings over a 39 or 40 year life, and land improvements over a 15 or 20 year life, all using the straight line method.[10]
*[edit] Averaging conventions*

Depreciation calculations can become complex if done for each asset a business owns. Many systems therefore permit combining assets of a similar type acquired in the same year into a “pool.” Depreciation is then computed for all assets in the pool as a single calculation. Calculations for such pool must make assumptions regarding the date of acquisition. The United States system allows a taxpayer to use a half year convention for personal property or mid-month convention for real property.[11] Under such a convention, all property of a particular type is considered acquired at the midpoint of the acquisition period. One half of a full period depreciation is allowed in the acquisition period and in the final depreciation period. United States rules require a mid-quarter convention for personal property if more than 40% of the acquisitions for the year are in the final quarter.
*[edit] Economics*

*[edit] Models*

In economics, the value of a capital asset may be modeled as the present value of the flow of services the asset will generate in future, appropriately adjusted for uncertainty. Economic depreciation over a given period is the reduction in the remaining value of future services.
Under certain circumstances, such as an unanticipated increase in the price of the services generated by an asset or a reduction in the discount rate, its value may increase rather than decline. Depreciation is then negative.
Depreciation can alternatively be measured as the change in the _market_ value of capital over a given period: the market price of the capital at the beginning of the period minus its market price at the end of the period.
Such a method in calculating depreciation differs from other methods, such as straight-line depreciation in that it is included in the calculation of implicit cost, and thus economic profit.
Modeling depreciation of a durable as delivering the same services from purchase until failure, with zero scrap value (rather than slowing degrading and retaining residual value), is referred to as the *light bulb model* of depreciation, or more colorfully as the one-hoss shay model, after a poem by Oliver Wendell Holmes, Sr., about a carriage which worked perfectly for exactly one hundred years, then fell completely apart in an instant.[12]
*[edit] National accounts*

In national accounts the decline in the aggregate capital stock arising from the use of fixed assets in production is referred to as consumption of fixed capital (*CFC*). Hence, CFC is equal to the difference between aggregate gross fixed capital formation (gross investment) and net fixed capital formation (net investment) or between Gross National Product and Net National Product. Unlike depreciation in business accounting, CFC in national accounts is, in principle, not a method of allocating the costs of past expenditures on fixed assets over subsequent accounting periods. Rather, fixed assets at a given moment in time are valued according to the remaining benefits to be derived from their use.
*[edit] See also*


Amortization
Consumption of fixed capital
Cost segregation study
Depletion (accounting)
Deferred tax
Deferred financing costs


----------



## eng_weal (9 نوفمبر 2010)

ان السبب الرئيسي لكثرة العيوب(بغض النظر عن العيوب التصنيعية التي تعتبر عامل اساسي ايضا) هو عدم الاهتمام بالصيانه والاهتمام بالانتاج فقط وهم يجهلون ان عدم التقيد بانواع الصيانة وعمل الصيانة المناسبة في وقتها الصحيح قد يؤدي الى قلة كفائة الالة ومنها الى قلة الانتاج. 
وشكرا اخوكم وائل


----------



## مدااد (9 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن من العيوووووووب الاساسيه رداءة معدن الماكينه لعدم القدره على تحمل الحراره بداخله على كذا تبداء الماكينه بفعل الحراره الزائده بالتشقق هذا ماعندي بفعل خبرتي في الحياه
*********للكلمة معنــــــى***********


----------



## mahmood2 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

1- يجب ان يوضع جدول زمنى لصيانة الماكنات اوالمعدت .
2-يجب ان يركب الماكنات اوالمعدات بشكل هندسى.


----------



## ابوسما1 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اشكر الدكتور محمد علا الموضوع من الاسباب التي تؤثر المواد المصنوع منها المنتج ويجب معرفة الخواص الفيزيائيه والتكنولوجيه


----------



## aziz72 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

mercie bien


----------



## monynoga (29 نوفمبر 2010)

طرق التفتيش على الطلمبات واستلامها من االمصانع بالخارج


----------



## ayah2011 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

أنا ارى ان هناك عدة اسباب لهذه العيوب.... اما ان تكون كما قال الاخوة بانها تصميمية و لكن برأيي أنه عندما نقوم بشراء اي جهاز او الة يجب الاطلاع بشكل جيد على مواصفاتها و المكان الامثل لعملها حيث ان الجو المحيط بالالة له الاثر الاكبر في عملها... 
من حيث الرطوبة ودرجة الحرارة فهي عوامل تؤثر بشكل كبير جدا على العمل.. ويمكن ان تكون اثارها خطيرة....
طبعا هذه الامور تاتي بعد ان نتاكد من المواصفات الفنية و التقنية لهذه الالة...
وايضا الزمن له دور كبير في عدة ظواهر مثل ظاهرة التعب (تعب المعدن)..
الاستخدام الخاطئ لهذه الالات والاجهزة... فمثلا ان هناك الات ومعدات تستخدم ضمن شروط معينة و عدم المبالاة باي شرط من هذه الشروط يؤدي الى تلف الالة بعد زمن معين .....


----------



## فرج العطار (7 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع رائع وانا من رأيي وخبرتي البسيطة في مجال الصيانة الميكانيكية لمختلف انواع المكائن انه قليل جدا ان يكون عيب تصميم للماكينة لان المصمم ليس من السهل ان يعرض المكينة بدون اختبار عملي لها الا اذا كانت هذه المكينة اول مرة للعرض العملي في الحياة الصناعية ونرجع لردي انه من عيوب التشغيل لان بعض الشركات لا تكلف نفسها في تعيين مشغلين للمكن ولكنهم يكتفو بتدريب العمال الذين لديهم ويجعلو منهم مشغلين وهذا خطأ ويؤثر علي المكينة. ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ميدوو22 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الموضوع جميل وفيه نقاش كثير ورائع................. وأكثر العيوب على المعدات سوء الصيانه مع احترامى للجميع البعض يفضل الشراء على عدم الصيانه وهذا السبب فى التأخر فى كل شئ وأى معده يعمل لها صيانه تعطى بكفائه مثل الاول ( وهذا عن خبره ) وأيضا عدم تحمل المسئوليه وهذا شئ سيئ يأخر البلد مراحل.... وأى معده عمل عليها قبل أن تباع اختبارات كثيرة ( صيانه دوريه - صيانه عامه ) تدوم كثيرا .. ترفع اقتصاد البلد


----------



## بيت خليف (23 ديسمبر 2010)

llllaaalllaaa


----------



## asseelms (29 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم أخواني و زملأي الأعزء
أن موضوع أو عنوان العيوب في العدد و المعدات والمكائن هو موضوع كبير و شائك حيث لكل مقام مقال مثل ما يقول المثل الشعبي لدينا هنا في العراق 
و لكن كعناوين رئيسيه يمكن أن تبحث كلآ على حدى أو معآ حسب 
يمكن تقسيم أسباب العيوب الى
1- سبب فني بحت
2- أدره غير كفوئه
3-غياب الرقابه وأدارة الجوده
تحت العنوان الأول : نعني بها الماده الأولية المستخدمه في التصنيع هل هي ضمن المواصفات المطلوبه وهذه المواصفات هل هي محليه أم عالمية ثم هل هذه المواصفات المعلنه محليآ أو عالميآ هي المواصفات الواقعيه للمنتوج الناجح حيث أنه و خصوصآ في المعدات الميكانيكية كثير من المواصفات هي اسرار صناعه وأسرار دوله لا يمكن نشرها خوفآ من المنافسه في السوق
السبب الفني قد يكون من نوعية المكائن المستخدمه للتصنيع أو جودة القوالب أو حتى مهارة العاملين على تلك المعدات و قشل المنتج يأتي أيضآ من عدم أستخدامه بصوره صحيحه أو الظرف المناسب للأستخدام و أمثلة ذلك عديديه ففي الحرب العالمية الأولى أنشطرة العديد من الغوصات الألمانية في بحر الشمال و كان السبب غامض حيث أن الغوصه هي أله مصصمه للعمل في الماء فما كان السبب
بعدد دراسات عديده حل الغز و كالتالي
أن المعدن الذي يصمم منه جسم الغواصه هو الحديد والحديد تتغير مواصفته كما كان يعرف فقط في مرحلتين هو التحول اليوتكتيكي و التحول اليوتكتويدي هما تحولا يحدثان في درجات حراره عليه أعلى من 700 مئويه و لكن هذه الظاهره قادة العلماء الى أكتشاف تحول ثالث للحديد هو التحول التحت الفري و في درجات حراره تقل 25 مئوي تحت الصفر فعولج معدن جسم الغواصات وأنتهى الأمر
وووووووو من الممكن الحديث عن موضوع الخطاء الفني ب 100 الصفحات
أما عن العنوان الثاني و هو الأداره
فهنا الطامه الكبرى ليس في البلدان العربية فقط وأنما في كثير من البلدان أن من يقود الموسسات الصناعيه هم أناس أدريون لا يملكون سوى معلومه بسيطه عن ألية أنتاج معده ميكانيكية أو ماكنه ما يهمه هو الربح و أن يسير العمل بهدوء حتى وأن كان فاشلآ و في يوم واحد تجد هذه المسسات مغلقه لأنه خاسر ولم يسأل أحد لماذا ألم تكن هناك مؤشرات للخساره كان ممكن أن يتفاداه هل يقوم الأداري كما الفني في الحقل بالأبداع أم يعمل على اللوائح والقوانين حتى وأن كانت ضد مصلة الموسسه هل يقوم الناس المسؤلين و الأدارين بدراسة طرق جديده هل يعرف هذا الأيداري أن منتوج واحد فقط يقضي على أسم المؤسسه بالكامل و نختم تسؤلاتنا المتواظعه هل توجد لدينا مراكز بحث و تطوير وأن وجدة فهل لها دور محسوس في التوير و تلافي العيوب
و تحت العنوان الثالث الرقابه وأدرة الجوده: أن للرقابه وأدرة الجوده دور كبير في منع فشل أو خطاء المنتوج لو كان خاضعآ لأليات الفحص و الأختبار الدقيقه لما فشل أي منتوج ثم للنقش أليا الفحص هل كل الموسسات لها ألية فحص دقيقه هل كل الأختبارات تجرى على المنتوج ما نسبة العينات المفحوصه من المنتج ككل وكيفية أختيار العينه هل اليه ثابته أم متغيره لماذا يجب أن تتغير و في أي مكان و الأمثله كثيره جدآ هل تعلمون يا أخواني أن شركة فيراري مثلآ تفحص كل جزء في السيارات المنتجه وكل المنتج يعني سياره سياره و بالتالي لا أعتقد أنه في يوم من الأيام تجد سياره فرياري فيها عيوب تصنيع
ووووووووووو

شكرآ لكم أخوكم المهندس الميكانيكي من العراق


----------



## وائل محمد ماضى (30 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ان هذا الموضوع من الأهمية بمكان يجعلنا ندعو للمشاركة فيه بكل الطرق ومن وجهة نظري الشخصية حيث أعمل كمهندس ميكانيكا لمده 11 عام فللموضوع عدة أسباب منها ثلاثة أسباب رئيسة:-
1- تدني الوعي العام لدى أصحاب المصانع والشركات من ناحية التطور التكنولوجي وهذا مما يجعلهم يلجئون للحلول السريعة التي يعقبها خسائر كبيرة.
2- عدم وجود ثقافة الصيانات الوقائية في مجتمعاتنا العربية بصفة خاصة.
3- قصور في عمل المهندسين القائمين على مثل هذه الوظائف حيث لا يهتم الكتيرون بتطبيق النظم العلمية والهندسية في ما يخص عمليات الإصلاح والصيانة.
والله من وراء القصد


----------



## علي الحجامي (15 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اود ان اشارك اخواني المهندسين في هذا الموضوع وكما تطرق الزملاء فان هناك اسباب كثيرة تدخل في حدوث هكذا عيوب ومنها : 1- عدم اتباع اسلوب الصيانات المبرمجة حسب ماتنص علية الشركات المصنعة للمكائن, وخاصة عندنا في العراق واعتقد في الوطن العربي , لذلك ترى معظم المصانع التي تحوي هذه الالات والمعدات تقترب من الخسارة بسنوات قليلة بعد الاستلام من الشركات التي نصبت مصانع هذه الشركات .
2- غياب عنصر المراقبة والتفتيش الهندسي وفي بعض الاحيان يصبح مسوول التفتيش الهندسي هو الشخص الذي يعرقل عملية الانتاج عندما يطلب ايقاف ماكنة ما وعدم تشغيلها الا بعد اجراء الصيانات عليها .
3- الادارة العامة للشركة او المصنع غالبا ما تكون غير كفوءة او لاتملك الاختصاص الدقيق لهكذا عمل و تكون هي السبب في انهيار الشركة بقراراتها غير المسوؤلة .
4- اهمال عنصر التدريب للعاملين وللكادر الهندسي , حيث يتم تسليم المهندس ادارة مصنع وهو لايملك الكفاءة اللازمة ولم يحصل على فرصة تدريب واحدة لصقل مهاراته , فقط يملك المعلومات التي اكتسبها في الجامعة وهي لاتنطبق على العمل الذي يزاوله في المصنع .


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (15 يناير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم : من الاسباب الاساسيه للاعطال خصوصا فى الوحدات التى تعمل 24 ساعة يوميا الادارة حيث ان الادارة لها تاثير كبير على الصيانه وقد عانيت من ذلك حيث انه عندما يظهر اثار عطل بسيط لا تسمح اادارة بالتوقف لعمل الصيانة اللازمة وذلك لانهم يريدون ان تعمل الماكينات ويستمر الانتاج على حساب هذا الاثر الذى يتفاقم فى النهايه ويتحول لمشكله كبيرة كما ان عدم وجود خطه للصيانة الوقائية بهذه المصانع يؤدى للكثير من التوقفات والاعطال


----------



## المقدسي2011 (24 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك*


----------



## نور البصري (27 يناير 2011)

الرجاء من اخواني المهندسين الافاضل من لديه فكره ارسالها فيما يخص موضوع مقترح بحث حول عيوب وكيفية اطالة عمر وكفاءة التروس gear fatigue كمقترح بحث لانه مطلوب مني في الماجستير


----------



## nournms (20 فبراير 2011)

اسلام عليكم انشاء الله افيدكم هذا الموضوع يدخل في صميم التخصص الذي انا فيه 
ان سبب عيوب المواد في الاغلب يكون من شتى الامور سوف اذكر بعض منها 
اولا: internal crake ويكون داخل المادة وسبب وجوده هو خطا في التصنية اواضافة مادة للتصنيع وتكون هذه المادة غير مجهدة لتحمل اجهادات اكبر من طاقتها 
ثانيا: inernal flows
3: cavites
4:resestans of material )dutail material or britell material)
ولمعرفة المزيد راسلوني 
 *تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*


----------



## فرمان عثمان (22 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ان الموضوع اعلاه يتطلب فحص جميع المعادن الداخلة في تصنيع اي معدة او ماكنة قبل البدء مثل نوع المعدن وقوة تحمل اهتزاز والحرارة واجهاد والعزم وشكرا


----------



## وائل محي المأمون (8 مارس 2011)

اكثر العيوب التي وجدتها في عملي سببها الصيانة الخاطئة المعتمدة على الخبرة فقط بدون معرفة الخلفيات الخاصة بعمليات التشغيل وميكانيزمات وفلسفة التصميم.


----------



## came-4 (11 مارس 2011)

من أحد الأسباب هية الرطوبة والحرارة المرتفعة في البيئة المحيطة بغض النظر عن المشاكل التصنيعية التي لا تعد ولا تحصى.....


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (18 مارس 2011)

*اساليب الصيانة الحديثة*

ان من اهم الاسباب التي تؤدي الى ظهور العيوب في المعدات هو عدم تطبيق اساليب الصيانة الحديثة ،اذ لازالت معظم شركاتنا في بلدان العالم الثالث على وجة الخصوص تستخدم اساليب قديمة بدوى الحفاظ على استمرارية الانتاجية وعدم ايقاف المعدات بدون مبرر قوي بمعنى اخر انهم يفضلون استخدام اساليب الصيانة القديمة وبالاخص اسلوب الصيانة التصحيحية (Corrective maintanance) والتي ترتكز على مبدا (Run to break down) اي تشغيل المعدة حتى التوقف التام ضنا منهم انهم يحافظون على الانتاجية غير مبالين بالتكاليف الباهظة لهكذا نوع من انواع الصيانة .

بينما الواقع يقول انه يجب على الشركات ومن ناحية اقتصادية ان يطبقوا اساليب الصيانة الحديثة او مايعرف بالصيانة التنبؤية (Predective maintanance) والتي ترتكز على مراقبة الحالة للمكائن والمعدات (Condition monitoring) لتشخيص الاعطال قبل حصول توقف وانهيار كامل للمعده عن طريق استخدام اجهزة مراقبة الحالة مثل تحليل الاهتزاز او فحوصات خصائص الزيوت الخ.
وذلك لتجنب حصول اعطال كبيرة في المعدات.

مع الشكر​


----------



## muqdad1 (28 مارس 2011)

الصيانة الدورية المجدولة لكل ماكنة منتجة يجنبنا الكثير من المشاكل واما العيوب اعتقد ان فحص الماكنة او الاجزاء المراد تبديلها في الماكنه قبل ادخالها للعمل بشكل فني ضروري جدا لكشف العيوب المصنعية من ناحية المواد التي صنعت منها والظروف التشغيلية لذا يجب التاكيد على الصيانة الدورية وشكرا على طرح هذا الموضوع


----------



## ahmed_ashmawy (29 مارس 2011)

انا شايف ان من اهم اسباب اعطال المعدات
1-عيوب الصناعة
2- العامل(لو مش مدرب)
3-الصيانة الدورية


----------



## الصادق بن علي (10 أبريل 2011)

يجب اتباع دليل الصيانة والله اعلم


----------



## sulekha (13 أبريل 2011)

مطلوب مهندسين معماريين, مهندسين مدنيين, مهندسين ميكانيك, مهندسين كهرباء للعمل لدى شركه اشتشارات هندسية على من يرغب بارسال سيرته الداتيه على الايميل:[email protected]


----------



## duanpengfei711 (13 أبريل 2011)

*ايزو دبابات الحاويات*

ايزو حاوية للدبابات ، ونحن محطة الحاويات ايزو دبابات، يمكنك ان ترى موقعنا (www.nttank.com) لمعرفة المزيد عن منتجاتنا، أي شيء واضحا لي ان اقول. عنوان بريدي 
we are iso tank container plant,you can see our website (www.nttank.com) to know more about our products, anything not clear tell me. my email address : [email protected]
الإلكتروني : nttank.alan @ gmail.com


----------



## العبيدي50 (14 أبريل 2011)

العيوب التي تظهر في الالات بعد اكتمال مرحلة انتاجها وبدء عملية تشغيلها ليس له علاقة بالصيانة المفترض ان تتم اثنا العمر الافتراضي للالة ، فالعيوب تلازم الالة في المراحل الاولى من تصنيعها والتي تبدء بالرسومات الهندسية والوثائق التكنلوجية للتصنيع ، فان حدث عيب في هده المرحلة يكون ملازما للالة اثناء تصنيعها وتشغيلها ، والعيب الثاني يمكن ان يظهر اثناء مرحلة التصنيع وهي كثيرة ومنها عدم الالتزام الدقيق بتنفيذ المواصفات المطلوبة عاى الاقل في مرحلة واحدة من مراحل التصنيع وهدا بسبب االتقصير في ادارة العملية الانتاجية ويحاسب عليها ادارة المصنع وليس الفني المتسبب في الخطاء .


----------



## ايمن الحسنات (16 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا مهندس جديد 
ولكن ارى ان من اهم الاسباب هو عدم توفير الظروف الملائمة للماكينة مثل التهوية التبريد ... او ممكن من عدم استعمال الماكينة بمكانها المناسب وممكن ايضا للادارة دور في كل ذلك


----------



## fette (21 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
حقائق غائبه يجب ان تقرأها
كل ماذكره الأخوه الافاضل صحيح من حيث طرق الصيانه وتوقيت عمل الصيانه الدوريه واستخدام الزيوت والشحومات الموصفه من قبل الشركه المصنعه للماكينه وذلك للمحافظه على عمر الماكينه وكفائه انتاجياتها من حيث الأداء. اما من ناحية ان فى بعض البلدان العربيه التى لا تهتم بالصيانه بقدر الاهتمام بالانتاج المستمر دون توقف الماكينه فهذا للأسف يحدث بالفعل بجانب ان فنيين الصيانه يأتى على هواهم هذا الموضوع لأسباب عديده اهمها ان الفنيين ذو الخبره تعتمد اعتماد كلى على الفنيين صغار السن فى عمل الصيانه الروتينيه ليبقى هو مشغول بأمور اخرى لن نقول فى قرائه الجرائد ولكن فى أمور خاصه بالعمل ايضا من قبل مدير الاداره الذى يقوم بإ سناد عمل ما للمهندس المسؤل وعادة ما يكون مهندس صغير السن وليس لديه خبره فيقوم هذا المهندس بالاستعانه بكبير الفنيين بالتالى لن يتابع هذا الفنى المخضرم ماحدث من الفنى الصغير وربما يكذب عليه ليس بقصد الكذب ولكن ربما كان مشغول بعمل أخر. صدقونى يا ساده هذه حقائق موجوده ربما لم نتكلم عنها لانها تحدث بدون قصد.ويتبقى عندناعدة نقاط لتلافى هذه العيوب لتحقيق الغرض من المضوع المطروح 
1- على كل مهندس قرائه كتالوج الماكينه جيدا وخاصه باب الصيانه وعمل ملخص صيانه للمعده وبالصور يحدد فيها نقاط التشحيم والتزييت .وكذلك تحديد نوعيات الزيوت المستخدمه وتوفيرها بالخزن الهندسى.
2- متابعه عمل الصيانه من قبل المهندس المسؤل او كبير الفنيين.
3- التنبيه على مشغل الماكينه بتنظيفها بعد كل ورديه وتسليمها نظيفه لزميله سواء بالنفخ بالهواء او الشفط حسب نوعيه الماكينه او المصنع ساوء دواء او غذاء او نسيج.... الخ
5- على مدير عام الاداره توضيح اهميه الصيانه لصاحب العمل فى الحفاظ على المال والحفاظ على الماكينه وذلك بتقليل مصرفات قطع الغيار
6-عمل دورات للفنيين والمهندسين بأهميه الصيانه الوقائيه وليس شرط ان تكون من قبل مكاتب تدريب وكن يمكن ان تكون من قبل مديرى ادارات الصيانه بالمنشأه ذاتها
7- يمكن فى حاله عدم انصياع الاداره العليا لتخصيص وقت للصيانه ان يقوم مدير عام الاداره بعمل اجتماع بأفراد طاقم الصيانه والتنبيه عليهم داخلى بعمل الصاينه الأسبوعيه او الشهريه اثناء اجراء اى اصلاح عادى او اثناء تغيير طقم على ان يدون هذا فى كتاب مراقبه الماكينه.
اخيرا لقد اطلت عليكم أخوانى ولكن كل ماذكرت يجعل المهندس بعيدا عن المسائله او الوقوف فى موقف حرج امام اصحاب المنشأة او امام مديراداره أخر مثل التخطيط او البيع وسيكون هذا بالطبع امام الجميع وليس على انفراد لأن الجميع سيلقى على الصيانه بالتهم بأنها هى السبب فى تعطيل الانتاج
وهذه وجهة نظرى وطبعا ليس بالدروره ان كل ما ذكرت عاليه يحدث بجميع المنشأت ولكنه موجود
وتقبلوا فائق الاحترام


----------



## ناظم شامل (28 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم .
اني اعمل في مجال الصيانة .. ارى بان الصيانة الوقاىية والصيانة الدورية مهم جدا الحفاظ لمعدات والمكاىن.ووووشكرا


----------



## يوسف مثال (28 أبريل 2011)

اتباع الصيانة حسب المطلوب من المصنع والأخذ بعين الاعتبار في الظروف المحيطه للمعدات هي اهم اسباب السلامه للمعدات.


----------



## ناظم شامل (28 أبريل 2011)

كما يقول الطبيب ,الوقاية خير من العلاج, الدول المتقدمة يعتبر المعدات والمكاىن العاملة في الورش اوالمصانع, مثل المريض الداخل لمستشفى.....وشكرا


----------



## sasaw123 (1 مايو 2011)

اخى الحبيب انا فنى جوده الاحظ فرق كبير فى البند الذى فى الرسم والواقع الذى امامى وحينما اعترض عليه يقول لى الرئيس المباشر هذا الامر ليس من اختصاصك انما اختصاصك القياس فقط والخامه اختصاص المهندس الذى امر بصرفها من المخزن فأضر بقبول الامر ولكن اعلم بعد ذلك ان الخامه قد تلفت او انكسرة بسبب نوع الخامه ولا اعلم هل يوجد وفاق بين الرئيس والمهندس والعميل الذى يورد الخامه الى المصنع انصاحونى ماذا افعل من هذا الاهدار


----------



## eng_msalim (22 مايو 2011)

انا شايف ان التركيب بعد الصيانة هو المشكلة الكبيرة ..........لاننا لا نعتمد على اى نوع من انواع العلم فى التركيب


----------



## النيل عمر النيل (24 مايو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم 
موضوع ممتاز
ــــ عيوب التصميمية؟ هو يتوقف علي حسب المنطقه او علي حسب المناخ


----------



## صالح السكيكدي (4 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مناف معن (5 يونيو 2011)

أعتقد ان أهم المشاكل التي تواجه هذه الحالة هي أنه يجب فهم المنتج المصنوع واختيار المواد الاولية لصناعة ماكنات التشغيل التي تنتج المنتج المطلوب.وأمر آخر هو دقة صناعة المكائن والتشطيب النهائي للمكائن والرقابة النوعية التي تراقب المكائن المصنعة.


----------



## رحمن الله (26 يونيو 2011)

بحكم خبرتي كمشرف صيانه اعتقد ان عدم الاهتمام بالصيانه الوقاءيه احد اهم الاسباب في قصر عمر المعدات وكثرة مشاكلها


----------



## رحمن الله (26 يونيو 2011)

وانا لي تجارب عديده مع كثير من المعدات لو تحبواتاخذوا امثله انا تحت امركم


----------



## sesem_m (19 يوليو 2011)

موضوع فعلا رائع وقد قرأت كل المشاركات في الموضوع

والعيوب ثلاث

1- عيوب تصميم
2- عيوب تصنيع
3- عيوب تركيب
4-عيوب صيانة وتشغيل


----------



## سميح عساف (11 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم اخ محمد اود ان اشكرك على هذا الاختيار الموفق للموضوع المهم وانني اريد ان اوضح بعض الاسباب للعيوب والمشاكل التي تظهر في العدد والاجهزة ونبدأ اولا .1-عيوب تصنيعية ناتجة عن الشركة المصنعه مثل المواد الخام المستعملة والادوات المتممة للتصنيع 2-عيوب ميكانيكية 3- عيوب كهربائية 4-عيوب نقل الاجهزة 5- عيوب التخزين 6- سوء الاستخدام والتشغيل لعدم الرجوع الى الكتالوج الخاص بالاجهزة والماكينات والعدد وعيوب كثيرة لكن تحتاج لوقت طويل لشرحها فاشكرك على هذا الموضوع واتمنى الزيادة والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . اخوك سميح عساف


----------



## الزين حسن كرم (21 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
كيف حالكم اخوانى
انا خريج 2011 
قسم انتاج وتصميم
عاوز كتب او فيديوهات فى صيانة ماكينات الورش
وصيانة الطلمبات


----------



## shareif (31 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع جد رايع دكتور محمد 
من العيوب الموثره عدم الاهتمام بالتشغيل والصيانه


----------



## الباحث67 (3 سبتمبر 2011)

اعتقد من أهم اسباب الأعطال :
1- عدم تطبيق خطط الصيانة الوقائية
2- ترك دفة ادارة الصيانة و الانتاج لقدماء الفنيين 
3- عدم وجود تدريب جيد و متجدد للمهندسين على خطوط الانتاج و خاصة الجدد
4- تعمد احتكار الخبرات و عدم نقلها من المهندسين القدامى للمهندسين الجدد


----------



## mr.teli (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*كل الشكر لك 
استأذ محمد بس لي تعقيب بسيط
غالباً مايكون اهمال الموظف او العامل 
امر سلبي على المكاينات والمعدات وهذا الحاصل عندنا بالدول العربيه
اما لو تلاحظ بالدول الاخرى مثل المانيا واميركا ف عمر المكاين فوق المتوقع
نتيجة الاحساس بالمسؤاليه والعمل الجاد 
واشكر استأذ محمد وبكل امانه اعتبره موضوع مشجع لي كطالب وان شاءالله احقق المراد
اخوك ابراهيم الزهراني*


----------



## مهندس / محمد حمدي (8 سبتمبر 2011)

والله أنا شايف ان من أهم الأسباب في تلف المعدات ومن ثم سقوط الشركات هو قلة خبرة المهندسين أو استهتار بعضهم


----------



## YOU3D (9 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
من الاسباب التي تؤدي الى الخسائر
1. قطع الغيار المستبدله غير اصليه
2. الفني الذي يقوم بلاستبدال ( كولو ) كلمه ايطاليه 
3. عدم مقدره اصحاب الشركات او المصانع على دفع مبالغ اظافيه للحصول على مواد اصليه وتشغيل مهندس بفهم


----------



## YOU3D (9 سبتمبر 2011)

والله انك صادق يا مهندس محمد حمدي صارو الي مبارح ........ 
واحنى احالونا علتقاعد بنالف كتب !!!!


----------



## YOU3D (9 سبتمبر 2011)

اكيد وخاصه في الشرق الاوسط 
بستورود معده من اوروبا وببلشو يصينو فيها 
1 قطع غيار غير اصليه
2 عدم درايه الفني بلتركيب 
3عدم معرفه المهندس بطرق الفحص بعد التركيب وارشاد الفني بلطرق الوقائيه 
وذالك لان المهندس في الشرق الاوسط ايديه ما بتتوسخ وكندرتو بتلمع وما بقوم عن مكتبو
واكيد موديل السنه ما بشتغل سنه!!


----------



## fisel salh (12 سبتمبر 2011)

سلاه عليكم

الموضوع مهم شديد والله ونحن في السودان بنعاني شديد من سوء الاستخدم و الاحتفظ بالادوات


----------



## صلاح العارف (16 سبتمبر 2011)

ان العيوب التي تظهر في الالات الميكانيكية انما تاتي من الاستخدام الخاطئ لهذه الالات وبالاسلوب غير الصحيح الامر الذي يؤدي الى خسارة المكونات الاساسية لهذه الالات وخسارة المقدرة الشرائية لها


----------



## elsayedelymanu (26 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام على كل المهندسين
انا راي ان من اهم العيوب فى الماكينات هى 
1-*التصميم **للمنتج النهائي
2-المواصفات ونوع المواد المستخدمه في صنعها 
3- ضعف الخبرة العملية والهندسية للماكينه** وذلك يؤدى الى **سوء التشغيل وسوء الصيانة*
*4- لبد من مراعات البيئه التى سوف يتم تشغيل الماكينات بها (درجة الحرارة - نسبة الرطوبه.....الخ)
5-استيعاب العامل الجيد للماكينه والأحساس بالأنتماء(التدريب الجيد -الضمير المهنى) 
*


----------



## مجاهد بشير احمد (28 سبتمبر 2011)

اعتقد ان توفير الظروف الملائمه التي تعمل فيه الماكينه في ظروف تشغيل مناسبه يكون للماكينه عمر اطول وتحافظ علي اجزاءها لتعمل بصوره سليمه وتؤدي عملها


----------



## مجاهد بشير احمد (28 سبتمبر 2011)

اعتقد ان توفير الظروف الملائمه التي تعمل فيه الماكينه..
في ظروف تشغيل مناسبه يكون للماكينه عمر اطول
وتحافظ علي اجزاءها لتعمل بصوره سليمه وتؤدي عملها


----------



## UOM_ENG_TARIQ_1965 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لدي كتاب عن تحليل الفشل باللغة الانكليزية بعنوان
practical plant failure analysis ISBN 9780849333767
وقد قمت بترجمته بدون التقيد بالمصطلحات العلمية المعتمدة
أرجو قبول رفع ما لدي من جهد ليتمكن من يرغب في اكمال مهمه الحصول على
الموافقة للنشر وتصحيح المصطلحات
ودون مقابل لتعم الفائدة للجميع
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ابو حسين البصري (5 أكتوبر 2011)

من وجهة نظري
فأن تدريب الشخص العامل على الماكنة تدريبا جيداعلى طريقة التشغيل الامثل للماكنة واساليب الصيانة الصحيحة وحدود استخدام الماكنة على هذا العمل اوذاك وكذلك الظروف المثالية للعمل كل ذلك وفق توصيات وكاتولوكات الجهة المصنعة يعتبر له اللأثر البالغ في اطالة عمر الماكنة وليس كما يحدث في بعض البلدان حيث يتم تدريب شخص معين على ماكنة معينة في حين يتم تنسيب شخص آخر للعمل على نفس الماكنة


----------



## normane-116 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*لا اله الا الله محمدا رسول الله*


----------



## محمد الزناتى (1 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mek556 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

لا تظهر العيوب فى المعدات عادة إلا بعد تشغيلها بفترة قد تطول أو تقصر . فكلما كانت الفترة قصيرة كانت العيوب مرتبطة بتصميم الماكينه او طريقة تركيبها واختبارات التشغيل.أما إذا ظهر العيب بعد فترة تشعيل طويلة بالنسبة الى العمر الافتراضى للماكينة فغالبا ما يكون السبب فى البيئة المحيطة أو طريقة التشغيل ناهيك عن اسلوب الصيانة


----------



## mek556 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

ويعتبر المعامل البشرى مؤثرا اساسيا في اداء المعدات واتاحيتها , فكلما كان القائمون على التشغيل والصيانة مثقفين تكنولوجيا تقل فرص الاعطال ويطول عمر الماكينات , لذلك تبرز اهمية التعليم الفنى الجيد لإنتاج عمالة فنية مؤهلة وكذلك التدريب المستمر للأفراد العاملين.ومن البديهى ان نقول انه كلما كان سائق السيارة ادرى بآلياتها كانت السيارة اطول عمرا وأقل اعطالا .


----------



## naje (6 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوررررر


----------



## mdiesel.2011 (24 نوفمبر 2011)

انا ارى ان السبب يرجع الى 
التهاون فى الصيانة الدورية
عدم الاهتمام بالوصول الى root causes
بعد تبديل الجزء التالف


----------



## محمد جاسم كاظم (20 ديسمبر 2011)

للتخلص من هذه المشكلة يجب ان يكون الفحص على المواد الداخلة في التصنيع وكذالك على عينات من الاجزاء قبل التركيب وفحص عينات من الانتاج كذالك متابعة المنتج عند طرحه في الاسواق


----------



## eng.sanoo (21 ديسمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2502970#post2502970#ixzz1hBVpTNSl

​*السلام عليكم 
عندى سؤال بخصوص الضواغط الترددية اتمنى حد يفدنى 
عندى ضاغط ترددى فى بستم انكسر قطره بالظبط 134.88 مم
ولما دورت على بستم فى السوق لقيت المقاس الموجود 134.87 مم
لو استخدمته بدل البستم اللى انكسر فيه مشكلة ولا ؟*​ ​


----------



## الدويري (21 ديسمبر 2011)

فعلا ماشاء الله الاخوة ذكروا كثيير من الاسباب المؤدية للتلف , من وجهة نظري يجب ان يحب العامل عمله ثم يجب تدريبه بشكل جيد على عمله قبل مارسته , ويجب مكافئته بشكل متواصل , ثم الخبرات ومعرفة الالة بشكل دقيق والمراقبة


----------



## حبيب (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*الضواغط الترددية*



eng.sanoo قال:


> هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2502970#post2502970#ixzz1hbvptnsl
> 
> ​*السلام عليكم
> عندى سؤال بخصوص الضواغط الترددية اتمنى حد يفدنى
> ...



السلام عليكم اخي العزيز انت تتكلم عن فرق بالقياس 0.01ملم لااعتقد بان هناك مشكلة وقد يكون هناك نسبة خطا في اداة القياس المستخدمة وحتى المصنع لايضمن لك هذا القياس فهناك دائما سماح بالقياس .:75:


----------



## MHDWASEL (8 يناير 2012)

أحيانا أثناء رسم مخطط أي مكنة 
ترسم على أساس أنها ذات مقاييس قد تنفذ بشكل مثالي 
وهذا ماوقعت به أنا 
إذ إنني لم أعتبر عوامل عدم الدقة ولم أحسب حساب الصدأ والأوساح 
مما أدى إلى تعديل الكثير من المقاسات


----------



## اميرة الفولاذ11 (10 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبد الحكيم السروري (11 يناير 2012)

االماكينات او المعدات تعتمد على تركيبها وتشغيلها اذ كان تركيبها تم بشكل صحيح وتم تشغيلها بشكل صحيح فهي قليل العطل واذا حدث عطل سيكون قليل ويمكن ان يتم اصلاحة بسرعة في حالة متابعة التشغيل بشكل دئم


----------



## sfrot11 (17 يناير 2012)

موضوع بجد حلو جدا ..وكل يوم بستفيد منه ..لأنى لسة متخرج جديد


----------



## skyx (20 يناير 2012)

اساتذتي الاعزاء من خلال خبرتي العمليه وجد في مسبب خطير لكثير من الاعطال لايخطر على بال احد وهوه العوامل الجويه ومن احداها الاتربه في الجو صحيح في معدات صنعت خصيصا للعمل في هذه الضروف ولكن يبقى هذا المسبب يفتك حتى بلماكينات الضخمه وخصوصا عند عدم المتابعه او الصيانه الدوريه لكل صغيره وكبيره في الماكينه......مع تحياتي


----------



## سمارين (21 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم زملائي المهندسين 
الموضوع شيق جدا و لكل أن يبدي رأيه فأسمحولي ،أن الأعطال حالة ملازمة للمكائن العاملةلكن تكرار حدوثها هو المشكلة و لي هذه الملاحظات :
(1) لا يوجد عطل ليس له معالجة نهائية مهما كان السبب ، تصميمي ، أو أنتاجي كما يصنف .
(2) أذا صار العطل متكرر فالسبب حتما بالكادر الهندسي الذي لم يتمكن من حل المشكلة أو لم يتوصل الى سببها الحقيقي، أو من كادر التشغيل الذي يتعامل مع الماكنة بطريقة خاطئه بعلم ( بأهمال) او من دون علم ( قلة خبرة ، أو خطاء تعامل صار عرفا في العمل (كاستخدام القوة المفرطة أو الأجهاد المفرط)
(3) صار التصميم في السنوات الأخيرةيعتمد أسلوب ( التصميم القمي ) Optimum Design )
يعني أن جميع أجزاء الماكنة لها نفس العمر الأفتراضي تقريبا (من أجل تقليل الكلفة فمعلوم أن زيادة عمر القطعة بكلفة أضافية )و هذا يعني الأندثار يحصل في كل أجزاء الماكنة في ان واحد. (لهذا فالمهندسين القدماء الذين تعاملوا مع المكائن ذات المتانة العالية التي تتقبل أعادة البناء بشكل ممتاز يرون أن المكائن المصممة على أسس التصميم القمي قليلة المتانة و كثيرة الأعطال.
(4) أرى أن المكائن الرخيصة صممت لتباع بسعر بسيط كثيرة الأعطال حتما فالموضوع ليس بحثي أو تدريسي القضية أقتصادية بالكامل فللتصميم الجيد سعر عالي و للمعادن و السبائك ذات المواصفات العالية أسعار عالية أيضا و لطرق الأنتاج الراقية أسعار عالية و للخلوصات و القياسات الدقيقة كلفة عالية أيضاو ببساطة المكائن من المناشىء المعتبرة أقل أعطال من الأخرى و تكون عالية الثمن. أما الحالات الخاصة التي تعبر بدون فحص أو سيطرة نوعية فيما يخص المعدن أو طريقة الأنتاج فلا يقاس عليها . و شكري للجميع.


----------



## ابوكريم10 (22 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بصراحة موضوع يستحق التقدير ولكم وافر الاحترام 
لوتسمحولي اضيف نقطة مهمة جدا اراها كوني فني صيانة بأحد المصانع وهو سوء تعامل فنين الانتاج مع بعض المعدات فمثلا مصانع النشا والجلكوز تعتبر عمليات النظافة لفني الانتاج معظمها بأستخدام الماء وفي بعض المصانع بتبقي مواترها غير جيدة الاحكام 40% فقط وتلاقي الفني عمال ينظف الموتور بالماء ولما ننصح كدا خطأ تبقي الاجابة عندك طريقة نظافة اخري ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## سمارين (25 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أشكرك أخي ابو كريم لأتفاقك معي في موضوع الأخطاء و لنسميها العادات الخاطئه التي صارت عرفاً لا ينتقد أو يقصر مثل الحالة التي طرحتها حول غزل المحركات الكهربائية بالماء. 
أرجو منك ابداء لاحظاتك عن باقي فقرات موضوعي ،ِأن موضوع النقاش جدا واسع في حال النظر به من الوجهه العمليه و من واقع المعمل و الأنتاج و فيه منفعه و تصحيح كبير أنشاء الله لواقعنا و كأني أقراء في سطور طروحات زملائي التي أعتبر كلماتها كلماتي كأني أقراء أعترافاتنا بالتقصير تجاه مكائننا و معاملنا ،أدعو الله لأمتنا و بلدانا بالصلاح و التقدم و للجميع التوفيق .​


----------



## بحر الدين القامدي (27 يناير 2012)

لكل ماكينه عمر افتراضي يجب ان تعمل فيه بالكفاءه الكامله ويعتمد الاستفاده القصوي للماكينه علي ثحقبق الظروف المثلي لها وهي
1-مستوي الحتكاك الاقل للاجزاء المتحركه حركه نسبيه 
2-ثبات معدلات التغزيه الرئيسيه لها
3-ملائمة الظروف الخارجيه للاعتبارات التصميميه 
ويتوصل للنقاط السابقه بالاتي:-
1-جداول الصيانه الاسبوعيه والشهريه والنصف سنويه والسنويه
2-تثبيت مستوي انتاج معين لاتتعداه الماكينه 
3-المراقبه اليوميه لحدود العمل وقياسها


----------



## ناصر امحمد (30 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
الاخوة الكرم لذي بحت عن تاثير عملية القطع ومشاكل ارتفاع الحرارة بعنوان

Heat transfer problems associated with the machining hard cut materials
نامل منكم من لديه ورقة عمل او كتاب في هذا الموضوع ويفضل باللغة الانكليزية ارساله لي ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## ناصر امحمد (30 يناير 2012)

*تاثير الحرارة في عمليات القطع وكيفية معلاجتها*

السلام عليكم 
الاخوة الكرم لذي بحت عن تاثير عملية القطع ومشاكل ارتفاع الحرارة بعنوان

Heat transfer problems associated with the machining hard cut materials
نامل منكم لديه ورقة عمل او كتاب في هذا الموضوع ويفضل باللغة الانكليزية ارساله لي ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## م0 عادل هاشم (31 يناير 2012)

Dear All
join our Facebook group : Mechanical Maintenance Engineers
For more informations and articles about maintenance and reliability and condition monitoring
http://www.facebook.com/groups/Mechanica.Engineers

Thanks all for sharing your experience ​


----------



## akram sa3d (5 فبراير 2012)

*المركز الهندسي لصيانة الآلات الميكانيكية وتشكيل المعادن*

*-*************** نحن متخصصون في صيانة جميع أنواع المخارط البلغاري بجميع أنواعها:*

C10MB..C10TM..C11MT..C11MB..CU500..CU502..CU582..CU400..CU630.. C13MB​ *صيانةانواع عديدة من المخارط.. منها:*

الروسي والروماني والتشيكي والبولندي والايطالي والانجليزي والصيني والمجري والألماني 



- صيانة الات ومعدات المصانع والورش: ​ * جميع أنواع المكاشط (النطاحة و العربية)*

* جميع أنواع الفرايز (ميكانيكية الحركة و كهربية الحركة)*

* جميع ألآت عمرات محركات السيارات(البورينج وماكينة تجليخ الكرنكات ومخارط الشمايز)*

* جميع انواع المكابس(بمختلف احجامها الهيدروليكية والسنترك)*

*- يشرفنا ان نبيع لكم هذه الالات(مخارط.مكاشط.فرايز) استعمال الخارج باسعار لا تقبل المنافسة*

*- ويسعدنا ان نقدم لكم الاستشارات الفنية اثناء الشراء لهذه الالات السابق ذكرها سواء كانت جديدة او مستعملة محليا او وارد الخارج.او تكوين ورشة مركزية لمصنعك او شركتك*

​ *- كما نحب أن ننوه عن عملائنا الذين شرفنا بتقديم خدماتنا لهم:*

شركة الكومي للحديد والصلب(السويس) شركة العالمية للكابلات(العاشر من رمضان)​ شركة ’فل لصناعة المنظفات(العاشر) شركة كواليفال لصناعة محابس البترول(العاشر)​ شركة الجندي للصناعة والتجارة(السويس) شركة قوطه ستيل للحديد والصلب(العاشر)​ شركة التوفيق لصناعة الأحذية الرياضية(بلبيس) شركة كيفاك لدورات الهيدروليك والنيومانيك(العاشر)​ شركة الغزل والنسيج-ش م م-(الشرقية) شركة مطاحن شرق الدلتا (الشرقية)​ شركة المحاريث والهندسة(الدقهلية) شركة الزيوت والصابون(الشرقية)​ شركة النجمة لصناعة مواسير الزهر المرن(المنوفية)​ فضلا عن كبري الورش بالقاهرة و السنبلاوين والمنصورة والشرقية​ *- كما يسعدنا ان نقدم لكم خدماتنا في تشكيل جميع انواع المعادن وتصنيع جميع انواع التروس:*

باسعار لا تقبل المنافسة.. وصلابة للمعادن والتروس مكافئة لظروف التشغيل...ومقاسات عالية الدقة...ومواعيد تسليم مناسبة للغاية.​ ​ *يمكنكم الاتصال بنا عن طريق:*

البريد الإلكتروني: *[email protected]*​ الهاتف: *01282392168*​ * تقبلوا فائق احترامنا محاسب/أكرم احمد سعد الدين*


----------



## المغلس الهمدانى (24 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك ونتمنا لك الصحة الدائمة


----------



## اشرف خيارى (11 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم انا محتاج معلومات عن محركات الديزل ماركة volvo


----------



## عمران علي (15 مارس 2012)

*اسباب العيوب*

ارجوأن تفيد اضافتي المتواضعة الى ما أضافه المهنسون الكرام
بحسب خبرتى المتواضعة في صيانةالمعدات الصناعيه
العوامل البيئيه لها تأثير مجرب (رطوبةالهواء- والغبار المتطاير) في ألأكسده والتئاكل للمحاور والمنزلقات


----------



## حسن ابوشناف (15 مارس 2012)

*من اسباب زيادة المرتجع فى الماكينات *

*الشحن الغير امن والنقل الغير امن والذى لا يوافق لشروط المنتج والذى لا يظهر علامات لتلف المنتج عن طريق النقل والشحن الغير امن *
*عدم دراسة الدوله المصدر لها المنتج من درجة حراره ونسبة رطوبه (بالنسبه لتخصصى التبريد والتكييف ) هذا العامل يؤثر على الكفاءه للمعده وعلى العمر الافتراضى لها *
*عدم وجود فريق ذو جوده عاليه (خبره) فى تركيب وتجهيز المعدات قبل العمل فى الموقع لدى العميل (المالك) وعمل اختبار للمعده قبل التسليم للعميل *
*​*


----------



## Diaa Mohd (27 مارس 2012)

*STAINless steel pumps for sea water when shut down the pump for one or few days only pitting corrosion is very high*


----------



## عاشقه النسيج (31 مارس 2012)

موضوع غايه في الروعه دكتورنا العزيز.تسلم أيدك


----------



## eymen1 (13 أبريل 2012)

موضوع مميزززززززز


----------



## m0maja (17 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا: اغلب الشركات الاوروبيه تصنع الماكينات بالاعتماد على الاجواء الاوروبيه مما يؤدي احيانا الى التقليل من العمر الافتراضي للماكينه خاصه في الدول العربيه 
ثانيا عدم الصيانه الدوريه للماكينه 
ثالثا نقص الكفاءه في الايدي العامله والخبره الكافيه احيانا 
رابعا الاستعانه بقطع غير اصليه او رديئة الجوده عند تغيير القطع 

شكرا لجميع الاعضاء 
اللهم توفنا ونحن ساجدين


----------



## م0 عادل هاشم (20 أبريل 2012)

Are you looking for what's new in the field of maintenance?
Do you want to be aware of the latest views of maintenance experts in the world?
Do you want to browse international journals in the field of maintenance?
Do you want to share your experience and your private information in the maintenance field?
You are in the right place 
Invitation for Mechanical Maintenance Engineers to join us at Mechanical Maintenance Engineers Facebook group, it is really excellent group

http://www.facebook.com/groups/Mechanica.Engineers/

Thank you


----------



## م0 عادل هاشم (20 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نشرت مجلة علمية بالتعاون مع وكالة ناسا للفضاء منذ فترة إعلان عن مسابقة دولية لأفكار جديدة من شأنها النهوض بالعالم فى جميع النواحى ومنها الصحة والسلامة
ولقد تقدمت بفكرة لهذه المسابقة تخص أمن وسلامة الطيران تُسمى
Flying Safer
وبعد فحص الموضوع والفكرة من الناشر تمت الموافقة على نشر فكرتى
والدخول بها فى المسابقة بفضل الله وتم نشرها بالموقع 
الفكرة ببساطة 
نظرا لكثرة حوادث الطائرات وتعرض حياة الراكبين للخطر
فقد إقترحت تزويد الطائرات بمجموعة من الباراشوتات الضخمة يتم توزيعها على جسم الطائرة
وبالتالى عند حدوث أى عطل بالمحركات أو نفاد الوقود أو عطل بالتحكم ونتج عن هذا العطل تهاوى الطائرة للسقوط فيتم فتح هذه الباراشوتات التى من شأنها تقليل سرعة سقوط الطائرة والمحافظة على اتزانها وتقليل قوة إصطدامها بالأرض قدر المستطاع وبالتالى حماية الأرواح قدر المُستطاع وكذلك حماية الطائرة نفسها من الدمار الكامل وإعادة استخدامها مرة أخرى أو إستخدام ما يمكن إستخدامه منها مُستقبلا
تعتمد المسابقة على نظام النقاط بالتصويت
لذلك يمكن الدخول وعمل تسجيل بالموقع ثم التصويت
لذلك أرجوا من جميع الزملاء الدخول والتسجيل ورؤية الصفحة الخاصة بى والصورة المرفقة
ولا تُصوت إلا إذا رأيت فعلا أن الفكرة تستحق التصويت
رابط التسجيل
http://contest.techbriefs.com/compon...iler/registers
ملحوظة لا تملأ إلا الجذء الأول من الصفحة الذى بجانبه علامة صح

ويُرجى كتابة بيانات صحيحة وواقعية لأن فى أشخاص كتبت مثلا فى العنوان : jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj - فتم إلغاء الصوت
وبعد التسجيل ستصلك رسالة على إيميلك بها رابط تأكيد التسجيل يتم الضغط عليها ثم الذهاب للموقع وتسجيل الدخول ثم الدخول على رابط الفكرة التالى والتصويت

رابط الفكرة الخاصة بى لقرائتها والتصويت 
http://contest.techbriefs.com/safety...rity-2012/2241
ملحوظة : لو لم يفتح رابط الفكرة أدخل على رابط الترتيب القادم وأختر الأسم Flying Safer 
وأرجوا نشر الموضوع لزملائك قدرالمستطاع
فهذه الفكرة هى الوحيدة المنشورة من مصر إلى الأن من بين حوالى 100 فكرة وهى الأن فى المركز الأول بفضل الله
رابط رؤية المراكز 
http://contest.techbriefs.com/top-votes-2012
أرجوا نشر الموضوع قدر المستطاع فكلما زاد عدد الأصوات كلما أمكن تنفيذ الفكرة
جزاكم الله خير


​


----------



## الارض الخضرة (10 مايو 2012)

مشكور


----------



## El Amari (12 مايو 2012)

ان اسباب العيوب التي تظهر علي الالات والمععدات مردها لأ سباب عديدة ومنها :
-عيب تصميمي
-عيب ناتج عن سوء التشغيل
-عيب ناتج عن عدم اتباع قواعد الصيانة السليم
-عيب ناتج عن اخطاء متابعة في عماية ضبط المحاور والتركيب 
-عيب ناتج عن التقادم والعمر الافتراضي
ويمكن تلافي هذه العيوب بتحليل المشاكل للالة واعداد بطاقة متابعة history card كما يمكن استخدام التقنيات الحديثة لمتابعة عملها من حيث القياس والتحليل واتباع كتيبات الصيانة للالة واتباع برنامج العمرات والتطوير للالات القديمة كما انه يمكن اعداد كراسة مواصفات جيدة عند التعاقدات الجديدة للالة لتلافي عيوب التصميم واختيار الموردين والمصنعين ذوي الخبة والحرفية لضمان الجودة


----------



## El Amari (12 مايو 2012)

ان اسباب ظهور العيوب عديدة منها :
-عيوب في التصميم
-عيوب ناتجة عن سوء التشغيل
-عيوب ناتجة عن عدم استخدام اساليب الصيانة الصحيحة
-عيوب ناتجة عن التقادم والعمر الافتراضي
-عيوب ناتجة عن اخطاء في التركيبات وضبط المحاور
-عيوب ناتجة عن نوعية المواد الخام المستخدمة في العملية الانتاجية من الناحية الكيمائية والفيزيائية لها
كما انه يمكن تلافي هذه العيوب من خلال الاتي
-وضع كراسة مواصفات دقيقة وعمل الدراسات والاختبارات اللازمة لوضع التصاميم الملائمة واختيار المصنعيين والموردين بعناية
-اتباع عملية التشغيل بالصورة السليمة والصحيحة التي لاتسبب التلف للمعدات والالات من خلال مراجعة جميع البارمترات للعملية النتاجية التي من خلالها اكتشاف الخلل
-اتباع اساليب الصيانة السليمة الموصي بها من قبل المصنع مع اتباع برنامج الصيانة الوقائيةو التنبؤية باستخدام المعدات الحديثة لقياس والتحليل المشاكل لمعرفة المشاكل ووضع الحلول الفنية الصحيحة كما انه من الضروري اعداد بطاقة متابعة للالة history card
- اتباع برنامج العمرات الدورية والتطوير ورفع الكفأة للتخلص من مشاكل التقادم والعمر الافتراضي للالة
-التأكد من اختبارات القبول للالة الجديدة وانها ضمن المدي المسموح به وفق للمقياس العلمية
-اعداد دراسة متكاملة عن المكان ونوعية المواد التي تعمل فيه الالة او المعدة لتلافي مشاكل المكان والبيئة المحيطة ونوعية المواد الاولية والخام
والسلام عليكم


----------



## مروان القصار (13 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اضافة لما ذكره الزملاء فقد تناسينا العا مل البشري المشارك في الانتاج فمعظم العمالة بغض النظر عن الخبرة فيجب عدم حجب المزاج النفسي والمالي وطبيعة العمل للعمالة التي تؤدي العمل وتساهم في الانتاج وشكرا لكم


----------



## maladili (13 مايو 2012)

معلومات قيمة جداً


----------



## skyx (16 مايو 2012)

ممكن حد يوضحلي مافائدة راديتر الانتر كولر التي تاخذ الهواء من السوبر جارج ومن ثم يرجع الى المحرك . واذا كان الفائده من راديتر الهواء تسخين الهواء يعني نستطيع الاستغناء عنها في الاماكن الحاره
وربط السوبر مباشر بالمحرك .واذا كان الغايه منها تبريد الهواء الداخل للمحرك( وهذا الواضح من اسم هذه المرحله) فهذا غلط لان الهواء الداخل للمحرك يجب ان يكون ساخن.......
وخلاصة الموضوع هل استطيع الغائها.......


----------



## رياض المسلم (17 مايو 2012)

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## Elhbeb (17 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك*
*وسدد خطاك وحفظك من كل شر*​


----------



## عمرالتميمي (11 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم
بلنسبة لتلف الذي يحصل بلمكائن يعزى ال كثير من الاشباب ومنها 
1_وجود الاهتزازات سببها تلف في المونتك او ارتخاء احد الاجزاء
2_ عدم انتضام تزيت الماكنة وهذا يسبب تلف خاصة في الاجزاء الدوارة وذات الحركة المستمرة مما يؤدي الى ارتفاع درجات الحرارة وتغير في خواص الميكانيكية 
3_عدم استخدام الزيوت المناسبة لهذه المكائن ونحن نعلم لكن زيت خصائص مختلفة عن الاخر 
4_ الاستخدام الخاطئ وعدم اتباع كتلوك التشغيل 
وهناك الكثير من الاسباب قد تكون في تصميم الماكنة ..زز


----------



## Y.S.Ali (14 يوليو 2012)

أظن أيضاً العوامل الجوية التي تعمل بها المعدة هو أحد الاسباب 
وشكراً


----------



## YOU3D (31 يوليو 2012)

المواد المصّنعه والعوامل الفيسولوجه وطرق التشغيل


----------



## YOU3D (31 يوليو 2012)

لا يا اخي العزيز فيه دوره تكامليه لا تستطيع قطعها


----------



## الفراعى (6 سبتمبر 2012)

الــــــــــــــــــــــسلام عــــــــــليكم 
مشكور يا باشمهندس فعلا موضوع مهم جدا 
اعتقد من الاسباب 
1 - التصميم 2- اخطــــــــاء اثناء التشغيل التجريبى للماكينه 3 - تقدم عمر الماكينة 
وشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا وارجو التوضيح


----------



## basimfaleh (9 سبتمبر 2012)

ان من اهم الاسباب لتوقف المكائن عن العمل هو اهمال الصيانه الدوريه لهذه المكائن كذلك في الفتره الاخيره لوحظ عدم ضبط المكائن من خلال التصنيع كذلك اي ماكنه جديده يتطلب قبل تشغيلها التأكد من ربط الاجزاء بصوره صحيحه


----------



## mohey eldien (9 سبتمبر 2012)

السبب الرئيسى والمهم فى العيوب التى تظهر فى المعدات هى contamination


----------



## احمد كتينه (20 سبتمبر 2012)

عيب ضغط المنظم


----------



## ismail abufatima (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*شكرا دكتور محمد على الاقتراح المتواضع:*



عمراياد قال:


> في اعتقادي ان تقادم المعدات و الماكينات هو احد الاسباب الرئيسة
> فالماكنه لها عمر زمني معين وان مواصلة استخدام الماكنة في الانتاج رغم اندثارها
> يؤثر سلبيا على المواصفات الفنية للمنتج ..
> 
> ...


----------



## Eng.Power2015 (5 أكتوبر 2012)

جميييييييييييييييييييييييل جدا


----------



## زياد وزه (9 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
موضوع جميل


----------



## طة الملك (21 نوفمبر 2012)

الاسباب الرئسية والعيوب والاعطال في الماكنات 
سوء التشغيل وسوء الصيانة
الماكنة لها عمر ازمني معين ولكن يمكن ان تعمل لفترة زمنية طويلة اذ توفرات الصيانة المستمرة الذي هي الصيانات اليومية والاسبوعية والشهرية وغير ذلك
ثانيا الاخطاء البشرية اوهي عند تجميع الماكنة اذ لابد من تجنب هذ السبب يجب معرفة كل جزاء من اجزاء الماكنة وطريقة عملة وكذلك الخبرة
ثالثا البيئة المحيطة لمعالجة هذ السبب االمتابعة المسمرة وشكر


----------



## طة الملك (21 نوفمبر 2012)

الاسباب الرئسية والعيوب والاعطال في الماكنات 
سوء التشغيل وسوء الصيانة
الماكنة لها عمر ازمني معين ولكن يمكن ان تعمل لفترة زمنية طويلة اذ توفرات الصيانة المستمرة الذي هي الصيانات اليومية والاسبوعية والشهرية وغير ذلك
ثانيا الاخطاء البشرية اوهي عند تجميع الماكنة اذ لابد من تجنب هذ السبب يجب معرفة كل جزاء من اجزاء الماكنة وطريقة عملة وكذلك الخبرة
ثالثا البيئة المحيطة لمعالجة هذ السبب االمتابعة المسمرة وشكر


----------



## عدنان الغليونى (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*موضوع ممتاز وبصفتى مهندس صيانة فبشكل عام فالغالبية من هذه المشاكل مرجعها لنظم الصيانة المطبقة لذلك سيكون العلاج اتباع نظم صيانة صحيحة وملائمة لهذه المعدات وبما يوافق الامكانات المادية والبشرية لاي مؤسسة .وان شاء الله اضيف بعض الكتب او المراجع في هذا الامر في القريب واستفيد من ملاحظات واضافات الغير والله المستعان
*​


----------



## المهندس البحري 79 (25 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ... من اهم الاسباب التي تؤدي الى تلف الاجهزة والمكائن والانظمة الاخرى ... هو عدم اتباع تعليمات مهندس التصميم .. من حيث طريقة التشغيل ..والصيانة الدورية ... وساعات التشغيل ..وضروف التشغيل ... وغيرها من التعليمات التي يبينها مهندس التصميم ... في كتيب ملحق مع الاداة ... للاسف يتم تجاهله من قبل الكثير من المشغلين ... وفي النتيجة يالله يا بش مهندس صلح الاداة ؟؟؟؟؟ فنصيحة لهم اتباع التعليمات من اجل المحافظة بصورة جيدة ولفترة اطول ......تحياتي مهندس مؤيد


----------



## علاء صلاح (29 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم الاخوة الافاضل ؛ انه من دواعى سرورى ان انضم معكم للنقاش حول هذا الموضوع وهو 
[h=2]اسباب العيوب التي تظهر في المعدات والماكينات[/h]فكما ذكرنا انها اسباب عدة الخصها فى الاتى :
1- عدم توفير بيئة العمل الصالحة للماكينة ( تعرض الماكينة للاتربة والرطوبة مما تسبب تلف وصدا بعض الاجزاء )
2-عدم الوعى الكامل بكل ما يتعلق بالماكينة وخصوصا الامور الفنية من توصيلات جيدة ووضع الاتزان والمساحة الكافية وغير ذلك واهمال هذه النقاط يرجع الى عدم قراءة الكتالوجات الفنية للماكينة بشكل صحيح
3-تنفيذ عمليات الصيانة الطارئة ومعالجة الاعطال باسلوب عشوائى وليس منظم وبعض الاحيان يتم استعانة بقطع غيار ليست اصلية وهذا يضر بكفاءة عمل الماكينة 
4- عدم اعداد خطط دورية ( يومية / اسبوعية / شهرية / سنوية ) لاجراء عمليات الصيانة اللازمة من تنظيف وغسيل الماكينة وتزيت وتشحيم وتغيير لمحاور الكوريات ( رولمان البلى ) المنتهية الصلاحية والسيور والتروس والكبالن 
5- من الاسباب الغير مباشرة هى العامل نفسه لان العامل اذا وجد الحافز ادى ذلك الى الحفاظ على الماكينة
6- قلة الموارد المالية للمنشاءة تؤثر سلبا على المعدات والالات
والله من وراء القصد وهو يهدى الى سبيل الرشاد .. اسألكم الدعاء علاء صلاح السيد خبير تدريب


----------



## engalitaha (30 نوفمبر 2012)

كل تقدير و احترام للاخ الدكتور محمد على فتح المناقشة فى هذا الموضوع
ومن واقع عملى فى هذا المجال اذكر بعض الاسباب التى تؤدى الى وجود عيوب فى الماكينات
1 - عيوب تصميم
2 - عيوب تشغيل و تعامل مع الماكينة
3 - عيوب فى عملية الصيانة
وانتظر من الاخوة الزملاء رايهم حتى نستفيد من خبرتهم 
و شكرا


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (5 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور جدا علي الموضوع القيم


----------



## zaman9595 (7 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخوتي هذا الموضوع مهم جدا بدون مبالغة . وهنا قرات العديد من الملاحظات ولاكن لكثرتها لم استطع قراءتها كاملة.
اود ايها الزملاء انه في الاونة الاخيرة بداءت تظهر على الساحة فكرة التقادم المخطط لة (planned *obsolescence*) وهو ان تقوم الشركة المصنعه بتصميم المعده او الجهاز ليكون فعالا في فترة معينه ثم يبدا باضهار العيوب ، ليستمر المصنع في الانتاج.
مثلا شركات الاجهزه المنزلية الامريكية كانت تصنع الثلاجه لتدوم فترة طويله(كان لدينا ثلاجه لمدت 20 سنه وهي شغالة زي الحلاوه وطاحت ووقعت عدة مرات وبنت الذين لم تتاثر وتخلصنا منها بالبيع رغبة في التغيير ) .
فلو استمروا بهذه الوتيره سيكون هناك نقص في الطلب ومن ثم خسارتهم.
لذلك اعلنو عن تصميم ثلاجة تدوم لمدة ثمان سنوات بحجة المحافضه علي البيئة ويتم اعادة تدويرها لديهم.
وهذا ربما يكون من الاسباب المؤدية الى تلك العيوب التي تظهر في المعدات والماكينات


----------



## zaman9595 (7 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبة لخسائر الشركات من عملية اعادة المنتجاتre-call فارى شخصيا عدم اعطاء المنتج الوقت الكافي للتجارب وذلك بسبب 
1-التنافس الشديد من قبل الشركات والرغبة في الاستحواذ على السوق بمميزات جديدة.
2- عدم وجود الاموال الكافية لبحوث مكثفه ودقيقه نظرا لمرور الكثير من الشركات بضوائق ماليه نتيجة للازمه الاقتصادية العالمية.
3- رغبة العديد من الشركات في تقليل سعر المنتج لزيادة الهامش الربحي.


----------



## eng_hamada2812 (13 ديسمبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
لاشك ان العيوب التصميمية هى من اخطر العيوب التى تظهر فى المعدات والماكينات ومن اهم اسباب العيوب التصميمية

1-الخصائص الهندسية للمواد الخام المستخدمة فى التصنيع (الاجهاد- اللدونة- القصف وغيرها)
2-مرحلة التجميع 
3-مرحلة التشغيل المبدئى للمعدة 

ارجو من الاخوة الزملاء اضافة اى اسباب اخرى مشكوررررررررررين


----------



## wael122 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

ان بيئى العمل لها تاثير كبير على عمر المعدات مثلا فى الاجواء المتربة يتراكم التراب على الاجزاء المتحركة فى الماكينة مما يؤدى الى الاسراء فى عملية تاكل الجزء بمعدل اكبر من القياسى مما يترتب علية زيادة دورات الصيانة الازمة للحفاظ على المعدة فى حالة مثلى للانتاج
درجة الحرارة تؤثر فى اختيارنا لنوعيات الزيوت والشحوم الواجب استخدامها لصيانة المعدات طبقا لما موجود فى مكان الماكينة والامثلة كثير لبيئة العمل
وهذا يضع على عاتق المصمم معرفة بيئة العمل المناسبة لاستخدام المعدة فى ظروف التشغيل المختلفة
والاهم من وجهة نظرى
الالتزام بمواعيد الصيانة الدورية الموصى بها من قبل المصنع للمعدة وعمل Check list يومى او اسبوعى لمراجعة الزيوت والشحوم والاهتزازات وعمل سجل تاريخى للمعدة لبيان مواقيت الصيانة وهل من المفضل تقليل الزمن بينها وتعديله عن الموصى به من قبل المصنع لما يتناسب مع الاجواء وظروف التشغيل المختلفة من مكان لاخر
تطبيق انواع مختلفة من الصيانات قد يؤدى الى اطلة عمر المعدة ( صيانة علاجية صيانة دورية صيانة تنباية) واعتقد اكثرها دقة هى الصيانة تنباية وهى ايضا اكثرها تكلفة ويختلف مردودها من صناعة الى اخر طبقا للجدوى الاقتصادية لنوعيات الصيانة فى المنشات المختلفة
ومن المهم ايضا نشر الوعى بين مسؤلى الانتاج باهمية اجراء الصيانات فى مواعيدها وعدم تاخيرها بحجة ضغط خطط الانتاج لانه فى حالة عدم اجراء الصيانات فى مواعيدها سيؤدى الى نتائج عكسية فى خطة الانتاج وذلك لزيادة الاعطال والتوقفات الغير مخططة

هذا والله اعلى واعلم


----------



## سيهاميا (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*Merci*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## ماريندا (31 ديسمبر 2012)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiibeaucouppppppppppppp


----------



## ساليمايا (7 يناير 2013)

*Merci*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## ناجاليا (14 يناير 2013)

*Merci*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## سالوميتا (17 يناير 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiibeaucouppppppppppppp


----------



## بوسيا (18 يناير 2013)

*Merci*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## زانوبا (19 يناير 2013)

*thankyou*

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## زانوبا (19 يناير 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiibeaucouppppppppppppp


----------



## ENISIEN2011 (15 فبراير 2013)

أخوكم في الله صابر ٢٥ سنة مهندس كهروميكانيك متخرج من المدرسة الوطنية للمهندسين بصفاقس تونس سنة 2011 عاطل عن العمل منذ عام تقريبا و وضعيتي المادية, الإجتماعية والنفسية سيئة و صعبة جدا و الحمد لله على كل حال أبحث عن شغل في إحدى دول الخليج العربي في ميدان الصيانة، الدراسة، الإنتاج، الجودة أو غيرها... من يستطيع منكم أن يساعدني فليراسلني على حسابي في المنتدى و جزاكم الله خيرا في كل الحالات.


----------



## محمدقدوره (23 فبراير 2013)

هنالك عيوب تنتج من عدم المحاذاه وغالبا ما تودى الى الفشل


----------



## hamada1989 (3 مارس 2013)

من وجهه نظرى ذلك للاسباب الاتيه:
1-مشاكل فى التصميم نفسه
2-سوء استخدام للماكينه والتحميل عليها
3-مشاكل فى مهاره عامل الصيانه
4- حدوث احتكاك بين اجزاء الماكينه لاحد الاسباب ثم تركه حتى حدوث تأكل للاجزاء


----------



## نبض البريمي (4 مارس 2013)

الأخوة المهندسين الأفاضل 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..​ 
تخسر الشركات والمصانع في اي دولة الكثير
بأسباب العيوب والمشاكل التي تظهر في المعدات والأجهزة والأنظمة.. ​ 
مما يؤثر على الناتج القومي 

ما هي أسباب العيوب والمشاكل ؟​ 
دعوة للنقاش والمشاركة .. وإبداء الرأي .. ​ 
ونحن هنا في سبيل التعلم .. نحترم الأراء .. اياً كانت ..
لذا ارجو ان لاتبخلوا في ابداء السبب او الأسباب ..​ 

وفق الله الجميع .​


----------



## علاء محسن علي (9 مارس 2013)

بخصوص تقادم المعدات هناك اسباب كثيره منها والاهم رطوبة الجو وعدم الاهتمام بادامة المعدات == والسبب الاخر هو نوعية خامات المعدة حيث ان هناك صناعات تجاريه تستخدم معادن غير كفوءه في تحمل المناخ لذالك البلد


----------



## ismail alkhateeb (17 مارس 2013)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> سوف أضع احد الأسباب ..وهو :
> 1- العيوب التصميمية..
> ...




م.اسماعيل الخطيب / 
من وجهة نظري العيوب التصميمية تعد أحد أهم الاسباب اللتي تسبب انهيار النظام ..والتي يغفل عنها الكثير من المهندسين وللأسف نكتشفها حال حدوث فشل في نظام ما ..ومن وجهة نظري من الاسباب :
1-نقص الحس الهندسي لنظام ما اذ يتطلب هذا الموضوع توقع مستقبلي لما ستؤول اليه المعدة بعد فترة تشغيلية وبالتالي حدوث انهيار لنظام ما 
2-عدم الأخذ بظروف التشغيل المحيطة بالمعدة ..(فمثلا تصميم السيارات لمنطقة الخليج يختلف عن مثيلاتها في كندا) اذ يجب الانتباه 
1- درجات الحرارة 
2- التباين في درجات الحرارة : شخصياً اعتبرها غاية في الاهمية وذلك لما له تأثير من تمدد وتقلص للمادة 
3-استمرارية العمل : على سبيل المثال ساعات التشغيل 
4-الوقت : قد يسهم في اغفال جوانب مهمة وذلك من أجل تلبية طلبية ما ضمن الوقت المحدد 

ويمكن تفادي هذا الأمر من قبل المهندس المسؤول في قسم ما عن طريق 
1-تشغيل تجريبي وملاحظة ديناميكية العمل ووضع ملاحظات ( مثل مواقع ترتفاع درجات الحرارة في المعدة ...وسائل التبريد ....الحماية ...احتمالية تأثير الاعطال المحيطة ببيئة التشغيل بالمعدة نفسها )
2-التفكير قليلاً بالعوامل التي ستتأثر بعد فترة زمنية 

وبالتالي يمكن التقليل من عامل العيب التصميمي 

أود أن أضيف انه لا يمكن أعتبار كل عيب خلل ما عيب تصميمي لانه في الأصل الخطأ يقع على عاتق المهندس المسؤول إذ يجب أن يكون على دراية بالعوامل المؤثرة قبل أن يخاطب شركات التصميم (فمثلا تعاني السيارات الفرنسية من ارتفاع درجة الحرارة فيها في فصل الصيف فلا يمكن ان نقول ان السيارات فيها عيب لمناطقنا لانها اصلا مصممة لبيئة معينة )

أعتذر عن الأطالة .....فأن أصبت فهو توفيق من الله وأن أخطأت فمني ومن الشيطان ...

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخوكم م.اسماعيل الخطيب


----------



## محمد العطفي (18 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## waelalseiadi (19 مارس 2013)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## MRD AYOUB (27 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ...

موضوع ممتاز و هام جدا


----------



## روزانيا (4 أبريل 2013)

*Merci*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## روزانيا (4 أبريل 2013)

*thankyou*

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## amr habib (9 أبريل 2013)

يريت يكون فى توضيح عن اعطال الماكينات بالتفصيل


----------



## كاثرينيا (11 أبريل 2013)

*thankyou*

merciibkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## كاثرينيا (11 أبريل 2013)

*thankyou*

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Engineer210 (11 أبريل 2013)

تسسسلم


----------



## gen.sa6363 (14 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا:34:​
​


----------



## إبتسامتيي (25 أبريل 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiibeaucouppppppppppppp


----------



## كاريانيا (29 أبريل 2013)

*Merci*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## كاريانيا (29 أبريل 2013)

*thankyou*

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## رامسيسيا (4 مايو 2013)

*thankyou*

merciibkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## رامسيسيا (4 مايو 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiibeaucouppppppppppppp


----------



## fatma ibrahim (8 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فينالوفا (14 مايو 2013)

*Merci*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## فينالوفا (14 مايو 2013)

*thankyou*

merciibkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## eng_salah hassem (16 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_salah hassem (16 مايو 2013)

gooooooooooood


----------



## محمدالطائي (22 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
احدى الاسباب لعطل الماكينات هو الاختيار غير السليم من البداية اي الاختيار من المناشيء الرديئة وسوء التشغيل والصيانة والسبب الاخير هو التقادم وهذا امر طبيعي لكل الماكينات


----------



## roush2040 (23 مايو 2013)

مشكور


----------



## roush2040 (23 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## roush2040 (23 مايو 2013)

mercieeee


----------



## roush2040 (23 مايو 2013)

thanks alot


----------



## roush2040 (23 مايو 2013)

niceeeeeee


----------



## ود عريس (28 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم الأخوة المهندسين: الألة أو الماكينة كما تعلمون تصمم حسب (output) وأفتكر تصميم الألة يشبه حل المسألة الرياضية يمكن حلها بعدة طرق وفي النهاية الناتج واحد ، كثرة الشركات المصصمة والمصنعة ونتيجة للتنافس في الأسعار حدامن جودة تصنيع الألة ـ وأيضا الصيانة الدورية الجيدة وفنيين ومهندسين الصيانة كل هذا الأشياء لها دور كبير وفعال في أداء وعمر الألة ،وكثير من الشركات والمصاتع المصنعة للألة أو الماكينة تستخدم أسلوبا أكثر تعقيدا وتطورا في وقت واحد ويكون الهدف إستهلاك لقطع الغيار ، وأعتقد التصنيع اليوم هدفه الإساسي هو الكسب المادي أكثر من جودة ، والله أعلم .


----------



## obada abu kenan (29 مايو 2013)

مشكور


----------



## ahmad ala'a (7 يونيو 2013)

موضوع رائع


----------



## aymanksa (8 يونيو 2013)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## باب 503 (25 يونيو 2013)

سوف أضع احد الأسباب ..وهو :
1- العيوب التصميمية..​


----------



## جرجس صابر (30 يونيو 2013)

مشكور اخي الكريم مجهود رائع


----------



## فارنديلفي (4 يوليو 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiibeaucouppppppppppppp


----------



## فارنديلفي (4 يوليو 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiibeaucouppp


----------



## فارنديلفي (4 يوليو 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## fada. (5 يوليو 2013)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## باناتيما (20 يوليو 2013)

*Merci*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiibk


----------



## ALSADIK0093 (20 يوليو 2013)

عدم استخدامها بالطريقة المثلي


----------



## بايسييما (21 يوليو 2013)

*Merci*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiibkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## بايسييما (21 يوليو 2013)

*Merci*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiibkkkkkkkkkkkkkkoooooooooooo


----------



## بايسييما (21 يوليو 2013)

*Merci*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiibkkkkkkkkkkkkkkoooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## بينزينا (30 يوليو 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiibkkkkkkifriendssssssss


----------



## بايسييما (4 أغسطس 2013)

*thankyou*

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## بايسييما (4 أغسطس 2013)

*thankyou*

merciibkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## ويويكيويا (18 أغسطس 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiibkkkkkkifriendssssssss


----------



## ويويكيويا (18 أغسطس 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiibkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## ويويكيويا (18 أغسطس 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiibkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkooooooooooooooo


----------



## سرينالي (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiibkkkkkkifriendssssssss


----------



## سرينالي (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiibkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## سرينالي (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiibkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkooooooooooooooo


----------



## سرينالي (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiibkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkooooooooooooooo


----------



## سرينالي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiibeaucouppppppppppppp


----------



## سرينالي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## honey007 (12 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا لك thannnnnnnx


----------



## mohammad jasim (24 سبتمبر 2013)

رجاءا اللي عنده معلومات عن الموضوع خل ينزله حتى يستفاد الجميع.


----------



## ahmed aldleme (25 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ان من اسباب خروج الماكنة عن العمل هو الاستهانة بموضوع الصيانة التنبؤية predicative maintenance وهذ النوع من انواع الصيانة هو الافضل , كونه يكون بوقت يحدده المشرف عليها وطبعا يكون هذا الوقت خارج اوقات العمل ... وبهذه سوف نؤمن الخط الانتاجي من الايقاف , وهناك الكثير من الاجهزة التي نستخدمها بهذه الطريقة للكشف عن الاجزاء المستهلكة والتي بقي القليل من عمرها .... 
ارجو من الله ان تعم الفائدة بهذه الجهد القليل ...والله المستعان .


----------



## honhon (4 أكتوبر 2013)

جميييييييييييييييييييييييل جدا


----------



## عبد الخالق2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع المهم وقد اراى ان اسباب الاعطال التي تظهر تكون بسبب بعض المشاكل وهي 
1- عيوب في التصميم 
2- ظروف التشغيل 
3- عوامل التشغيل 
4- قلة اعمال الصيانة


----------



## غانم الجنابي (10 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
شكرأ على هذا الموضوع الرائع 
ان من اهم سبب تلف المعدات هو الاهمال وعدم الصيانه
وانى بنظري الصيانه الوقائيه هي التي تحل كل المشاكل


----------



## سعدالله العدوان (11 نوفمبر 2013)

انا اعتبر ان سوء ادارة عملية الصيانة هي اكبر سبب لأستمرارية الاعطال والمشاكل


----------



## hasankn (13 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع مهم جداً


----------



## اشرف وهب (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*[email protected]*

الأمر الهام هو سوء اختيار المعدة لظروف التشغيل اى من الممكن ان تكون المعدة سليمة وطريقة تشغيلها سليمة ولكن غير صالحة للظروف اللتى اختيرت لها


----------



## مركز الريادة (18 يناير 2014)

*مركز الريادة للتدريب*

[FONT=&quot]يعقد مركز الريادة للتدريب برامج تدريبية في كل المجالات بجميع الدول العربية[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لمزيد من المعلومات حول محتويات البرامج التدريبية برجاء زيارة الموقع الإلكتروني www.ltceg.com[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]في حالة وجود أي استفسار الرجاء عدم التردد في الاتصال بنا.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وتفضلوا بقبول فائق الاحترام والتقدير،،،[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أميره أحمد[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] منسق تدريب[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] مركز الريادة للتدريب[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] هاتف : [/FONT][FONT=&quot]+2 02 33053320[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] فاكس : [/FONT][FONT=&quot] +2 02 33053320[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]هوت لاين : [/FONT][FONT=&quot]+2 01024947742[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]WhatsApp[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT] [FONT=&quot]ص . ب : [/FONT][FONT=&quot]23 [/FONT][FONT=&quot] المهندسين - مصر[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]www.ltceg.com[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​


----------



## ماجدالمصرى (23 مارس 2014)

ممتاز


----------



## kojer (25 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
من العيوب التي نعاني منها في الالات ، والتي أواجهها في مجال عملي :
1- عيوب تصميمية ؛ أي قد تجد الماكينة غير متوافقة مع طبيعة العمل وذلك من نواحي كثيرة كأن تجد المواد المستخدمة سريعة الهريان (جودتها متدنية ) ، أو أن يكون من الصعب الوصول إلى القطع لصيانتها وهي القطع التي تتعرّض للحمل بشكل مباشر .. والتفصيل قد يطول 
2-عيوب تشغيلية ؛ كتشغيل الماكينات دون تسلسل في ال proccess بشكل صحيح ، خصوصا في بعض الحالات التي تتطلب فتح صمامات أو إغلاق صمامات ، أو في تلك التي تتطلب تسخين قبل التشغيل ، ...
3-عدم متابعة من قبل الPM ومعالجة المشاكل قبل تفاقمها ..
4- عيوب صيانة ؛ كأن تجد الفني المسؤول عن صيانة الماكينة غير مبالٍ بصحة الطريقة التي يتبعها ، وهذا سببه في الغالب غياب/تغييب دور المهندس ... 
5-عيوب إدارية ، وأجزم أنها (أم العيوب) ....


----------



## mohamedfm (18 مايو 2014)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الشكر لك مهندس شكري .. ​
> وكما تفضلت .. ​
> 
> 
> ...



العيب التصميمي يمكن التحكم فيه لأن يظهر غالبا في البداية لكن العيوب التي لا يمكن التحكم فيها أو يتم التحكم فيها بصعوبة هي العيوب الناتجة الإهمال أو العمر الزمني أو عدم التحكم في التقنية (نقص الكفاءة)


----------



## hady habib (25 يوليو 2014)

مجهود رائع جزاك الله كل خير عنا


----------



## العبدلي (20 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ماشاء الله مع هذا الكم الطيب من المشاركات أود أن أنبه على موضوع الصيانه التنبؤيه خاصة للمعدات الدواره في المصانع عامة , لأنها دائما تمثل المسار الحرج للإنتاج و حتى في أثناء العمارات وصيانة المصانع .. وما أقصده هو متابعة حالة المعدات الدواره (( condition Monitoring )) ومالها من أثر كبير في توفير تكاليف الصيانة وإطالة عمر المعده ..


----------



## خرطط (8 أكتوبر 2014)

موضوع جدا راقي


----------



## خرطط (8 أكتوبر 2014)

موفقين انشاء الله


----------



## deghidy (9 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيكم موضوع شيق


----------



## نــسريــن (9 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية..


----------



## نــسريــن (9 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية...


----------



## نــسريــن (9 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية....


----------



## نــسريــن (9 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية.....


----------



## نــسريــن (9 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية......


----------



## نــسريــن (9 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية.......


----------



## نــسريــن (9 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية........


----------



## نــسريــن (9 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية.........


----------



## نــسريــن (9 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية..........


----------



## نــسريــن (9 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية...........


----------



## نــسريــن (9 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية............


----------



## نــسريــن (9 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية.............


----------



## نــسريــن (9 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية..............


----------



## نــسريــن (9 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية...............


----------



## نــسريــن (9 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية................


----------



## نــسريــن (9 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية.................


----------



## نــسريــن (9 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية..................


----------



## نــسريــن (9 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية...................


----------



## نــسريــن (9 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية....................


----------



## نــسريــن (9 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية.....................


----------



## نــسريــن (9 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية......................


----------



## نــسريــن (9 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية.......................


----------



## نــسريــن (9 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية........................


----------



## نــسريــن (9 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية.........................


----------



## نــسريــن (9 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية..........................


----------



## نــسريــن (9 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية...........................


----------



## نــسريــن (9 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية............................


----------



## نــسريــن (9 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية.............................


----------



## نــسريــن (9 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية..............................


----------



## نــسريــن (9 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية...............................


----------



## نــسريــن (9 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية..


----------



## قع قاع (10 نوفمبر 2014)

ولا يغيب عنا عامل الجو في ورش المكائن


----------



## مليحة (11 نوفمبر 2014)

لية الجير بوكس بيركب بعد الهيدروليك ؟؟ لية مش العكس .. اذا كان الهيدروليك بيخفض نسبة الموتور طيب فائدة الجير بوكس اية ؟؟


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية..


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية...


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية....


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية.....


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية......


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية.......


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية........


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية.........


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية..........


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية...........


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية............


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية.............


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية..............


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية...............


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية................


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية.................


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية..................


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية...................


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية....................


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية.....................


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية......................


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية.......................


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية........................


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية..........................


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية...........................


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية............................


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية.............................


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية..............................


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية...............................


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية..


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية...


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية....


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية.....


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية......


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية.......


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية........


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية.........


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية..........


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية...........


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية............


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية.............


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية..............


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية...............


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية................


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية.................


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية..................


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية...................


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية....................


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية.....................


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية......................


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية.......................


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية........................


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية.........................


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية..........................


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية...........................


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية............................


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية.............................


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية..............................


----------



## ســعـااد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية...............................


----------



## محمدتوفيق فريد (19 نوفمبر 2014)

موضوع هام جدا ومفيد 
محتاج اعرف الطرق التى يتم من خلالها التحقق من التصميم وذلك طرق اقرار التصميم


----------



## abbas qassim (22 نوفمبر 2014)

الاساتذه الاعزاء 
ان عملية طرح الموضوع فيها نوع من الغموض حيث يجب تحديد نوع العيوب التي تحصل للمكائن لغرض تحديد اسباب الفشل فيها هذا ضروري جدا
اما كمشكله عامة فان اي منتج يجب ان يدخل مرحلة التصميم ودراسة التصميم من خلال حسابات نظريه او بواسطة برامج التصاميم على الحواسيب 
بعد انتهاء مرحلة التصميم 
تبدا مرحلة مسلك تكنولوجي لتصنيع المنتج ويتم من خلال مهندسين مختصين بذلك حيث يتم بدقه تحديد مراحل العمل وبتسلسل منطقي وهندسي 
كذلك اجراء الفحوصات الهندسيه اتلافيه قبل الانتاج ولااتلافيه خلال وبعد الانتاج 

اتوقع اذا اجرينا هذه العمليات ننهي او نقلل فشل المكائن او انهيارها وطبعا اثناء الفحوصات نعرض المنتج لنفس الظروف الخاصة بعمل المنتج 
تحياتي


----------



## ahmed giyash (3 ديسمبر 2014)

موضوع جميل جداً


----------



## en4eng (22 يناير 2015)

lرائع


----------



## يـســـراى (15 فبراير 2015)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية...


----------



## يـســـراى (15 فبراير 2015)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية....


----------



## يـســـراى (15 فبراير 2015)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية.......


----------



## يـســـراى (15 فبراير 2015)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية........


----------



## يـســـراى (15 فبراير 2015)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية.........


----------



## يـســـراى (15 فبراير 2015)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية..........


----------



## يـســـراى (15 فبراير 2015)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية...........


----------



## يـســـراى (15 فبراير 2015)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية............


----------



## يـســـراى (15 فبراير 2015)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية.............


----------



## يـســـراى (15 فبراير 2015)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية..............


----------



## يـســـراى (15 فبراير 2015)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية...............


----------



## يـســـراى (15 فبراير 2015)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية...............


----------



## يـســـراى (15 فبراير 2015)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية................


----------



## يـســـراى (15 فبراير 2015)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية.................


----------



## يـســـراى (15 فبراير 2015)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية...................


----------



## يـســـراى (15 فبراير 2015)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية....................


----------



## يـســـراى (15 فبراير 2015)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية.....................


----------



## يـســـراى (15 فبراير 2015)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية......................


----------



## يـســـراى (15 فبراير 2015)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية.......................


----------



## يـســـراى (15 فبراير 2015)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية........................


----------



## يـســـراى (15 فبراير 2015)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية.........................


----------



## يـســـراى (15 فبراير 2015)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية..........................


----------



## يـســـراى (15 فبراير 2015)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية...........................


----------



## يـســـراى (15 فبراير 2015)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية............................


----------



## يـســـراى (15 فبراير 2015)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية.............................


----------



## يـســـراى (15 فبراير 2015)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية..............................


----------



## يـســـراى (15 فبراير 2015)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية...............................


----------



## يـســـراى (15 فبراير 2015)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية.....


----------



## يـســـراى (15 فبراير 2015)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية......


----------



## يـســـراى (15 فبراير 2015)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية..


----------



## يـســـراى (15 فبراير 2015)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية..............


----------



## يـســـراى (15 فبراير 2015)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية..................


----------



## عمر قفش (7 مارس 2015)

هناك اسباب كثيرة اللتي تؤثر في المكائن واذكر
1- عيوب تصميمية 
2-عيوب تظهر عند التصنيع والانتاج
3-عيوب نتيجة التوصيل والتخزين
4-عيوب نتيجة اخطاء في التركيب وأهمها (misalignment) في المكائن الدوارة
5-عيوب نتيجة الاستخدام الخاطئ
6-عيوب ناتجة عن سوء الصيانة
7-عيوب تتنتج من التشغيل الخاطئ


----------



## اشرف وهب (1 مايو 2015)

عدم اتباع نظام الصيانة مثل الصيانة الدورية يجعلنا عرضة لذلك


----------



## sasaw123 (30 مايو 2015)

"رَبِّ أَوْزِعْنِي أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ وَعَلَى وَالِدَيَّ وَأَنْ أَعْمَلَ صَالِحاً تَرْضَاهُ وَأَصْلِحْ لِي فِي ذُرِّيَّتِي إِنِّي تُبْتُ إِلَيْكَ وَإِنِّي مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ "

{ رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا وَلِإِخْوَانِنَا الَّذِينَ سَبَقُونَا بِالْإِيمَانِ وَلَا تَجْعَلْ فِي قُلُوبِنَا غِلّاً لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ رَؤُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ }​


----------



## يحيي سلامة سرحان (31 يوليو 2015)

السادة الكرام تحياتى للجميع هناك نفطة مهمة جدا فى هذا الموضوع وهى كيف يتم اقناع الرأسمالى بان المعدة لابد من عمل صيانة وقائية ودورية لها وهو لايريد ان يرى المعدة متوقفة للحظة فى ال24 ساعة على مدار 7 ايام فى الاسبوع مع العلم ان هناك معدات من سنة1970 ومازالت تعمل حتى الان ومن ناحية اخرى الخبرات قليلة جدا وقطع الغيار الاصلية غير موجودة والتصنيع المحلى غير دقيق فى المقاسات وتوصيف الخامات مهم جدا وغير موجود فى التصنيع المحلى وشكرا لسيادتكم


----------



## م.احمدرمضان (15 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا
مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## prey eagle (12 أكتوبر 2015)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## michael asbah (29 نوفمبر 2015)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## مجاهد توتى (3 مارس 2016)

موضوع اكثر من رائع بالتوفيق انشاءالله لتعم الفائدة الجميع .


----------



## eng.mgb (16 مارس 2016)

هناك العديد من الاسباب ولكن من وجهة نظري اهم الاسباب لتلك الخسائر
1- عدم اعتماد خطط الاحلال والتجديد.
2- عدم اعتماد خطط الصيانة الموضوعة من قبل المصنع للمعدة.
3-عند حدوث عطل لا يتم تركيب قطع الغيار الاصلية وذلك لارتفاع سعرها.
وشكرا


----------



## saharmali (19 أبريل 2016)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووا


----------



## saharmali (19 أبريل 2016)

مووووووووووووووفق


----------



## iemara (17 مايو 2016)

يمكن تقسيم أسباب انهيار المعدات بشكل عام الى :
أسباب تصميمية
وأسباب غير تصميمية
الأسباب التصميمية قد تكون نتيجة عيوب فى التصميم لان اختيار نوع معدن أجزاء من الماكينة او إبعاده غير مناسب بحيث لا يتحمل الإجهاد static load الواقع عليه خلال ظروف التشغيل العادية
او انهيار بسبب الfatigue وهو يحدث عند تجاهل المصمم الأحمال المتغيرة ( حرارية-او ميكانيكية) المؤثرة على اجزاء الماكينة حتى وان كانت قيمتها اقل من قيمة الstatic load المصمم عندها جزاء المعدة
أسباب غير تصميمية 
1- التآكل الكيميائي بأنواعه المختلفة وهو من أكثر الأسباب الغير ميكانيكية والمسببة لانهيار المعدات
2- ظروف التشغيل حيث يعطى للمعدة حدود معينة لظروف تشغيل المعدة (ضغط,درجة حرارة, سريان,حمل........الخ) يمكن تشغيل المعدة عند هذه الظروف بشكل دائم وظروف تشغيل قصوى يمكن تشغيل المعدة عندها ولكن لفترات قصير وظروف التصميم التي لا يسمح بتشغيل المعدة عندها إطلاقا لأنه عند تشغيل المعدة عند هذه الظروف ولو لفترات قصيرة ون المحتمل حدوث انهيار للمعدة.
3- التقصير في صيانة ومتابعة وفحص المعدة: ومن الأسباب المؤدية أيضا لانهيار المعدات إهمال متابعة المعدة من حيث حرارة المعدة قياس الاهتزازات متابعة مستوى الزيت ودورة تغييره شدة الصوت متابعة التيار الكهربي المسحوب فى الماتور عند ظروف تشغيل معينة للمعدة ومقارنته بقيمة التيار الكهربي عند نفس ظروف التشغيل لقراءة سابقة حيث ان قيمة سحب التيار فى الماتور هو من اكبر عناصر تقييم حالة المعدة الميكانيكية.(فى هذا السبب يمكن ان نتحدث كثيرا)
4- إصلاح وتجميع خاطئ قد يحدث انهيار للمعدات بسبب عدم دقة عملية التجميع بعد العمرات للمعدة كالتركيب كرسي تحميل بخلو صات بنسبة شحط او خلو صات غير صحيحة وجود خلو صات فى المعدة اقل او اكبر من الحد المسموح.(فى هذا السبب يمكن ان نتحدث كثيرا)
كل من السبب 3 و 4 من اكثر الاسباب الميكانيكية المسببة لانهيار المعدات


----------



## muhammed khalaf (7 يوليو 2016)

عدم الاهتمام بالصيانة علي حسب شروط كل ماكينة وايضا قدرات الفنيين ليها عامل كبير


----------



## a.hashesh (12 يوليو 2016)

wrong answer


----------



## Hydashraf (21 يوليو 2016)

تعرض المعدات لعدم الصيانة والفحص الدوري ممكن يودي الي الكثير من المشاكل منها تلف المعدة نهائيا وذلك لارتفاع تكاليف الصيانة ف بعض الاحيان


----------



## ان اس ان تي (9 ديسمبر 2016)

مشكور على اي معلومات جيده تضيفها لنا و اي مجهود رائع تقدمه


----------



## طاهر الجزائري (20 مارس 2017)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كاسرالهموم (19 سبتمبر 2017)

[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]*اهمال التنظيف والغسيل يتسبب في الأداء الخشن للأجزاء الميكانيكية ويعمل على زيادة التآكل ويؤثر على كفاءة الزيوت والشحوم وسوائل التبريد.
*[/SIZE][/SIZE]*خ*[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]*لل في الخلو صات وعدم توافقها يؤدى لزيادة الاحتكاك والتآكل وحدوث الأصوات الغير طبيعية 
*[/SIZE][/SIZE]
تعرض المعدات لعدم الصيانة والفحص الدوري ممكن يودي الي الكثير من المشاكل 
منها تلف المعدة نهائيا او تلف بعض اجزائها ذلك لارتفاع تكاليف الصيانة 
اقتصاد بعض ارباب العمل في شراء قطاع غيارها 
[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]*عدم تنفيذ الصيانات والإصلاحات في توقيتاتها أو المناسبة لتشغيل المعدة*[/SIZE][/SIZE]
عدم تغير القطعة بعد انتها عمرها الافتراضي مما يودي الى تلف القطعة وقد تتلف بعض من الاجزاء بشكل ملحوظ اي ان بسبب تلف القطعة وعدم استبدالها تتلف الكثير منها 
[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]*احيانا بسبب التأكل الطبيعي ويعرف بأنة التغير الطبيعي التدريجي في الإبعاد والشكل أو الموصفات الفنية للسطح المعرض للتشغيل نتيجة التشغيل العادي ويحدث ذلك للأجزاء المعرضة *​ *للاحتكاك مثل تيل فرامل السيارات- التروس-الجلب والأعمدة والسيور ....ويكون التآكل منتظم بشرط الاستخدام الصحيح والصيانة المستمرة.
[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]**[/SIZE]*[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]تأكل نتيجة الصداء أو الأحماض ولتقليل ذلك يجب استخدام المواد المناسبة مع إجراء المعاملة الحرارية المناسبة والتشطيب الجيد للسطوح والتجميع السليم ودقة الخلو صات**[/SIZE]*[/SIZE]​*[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]  مع إجراء أعمال الصيانة باستخدام سوائل التزييت المناسبة لمنع حدوث الصداء مع المحافظة على المستويات للسوائل والزيوت طبقا لتعليمات التشغيل والصيانة التي أوصى​  بها مصنع الماكينة والموضحة بكتالوجات الماكينة من حيث التشغيل والصيانة والأمان
[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]استخدام قطع الغيار الغير مطابقة للموصفات الفنية​**
الاشتغنا عن القطعة من الشركة المصنعة الاصلية والتوجه لتصنيع قطاع الغيار عند بعض المخارط تكون مختلفة نوعا ما لتسيير الانتاج بالمستوى المقبول قد يكون اهتزاز تقلل من العمر الافتراضي للاله 


بعض الاراء مقتبس من الاخوة الزملاء والنت
تحياتي للجميع 
[/SIZE]​[/SIZE][/SIZE]
*[/SIZE]
[/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## محمد عادل بدر (31 مارس 2018)

_ايهما افضل تصنيع مبرد زيت من الومنيوم والا نحاس لضاغط هواء حلزونى 



_
​


----------



## فاروق رشاد المقطري (26 مايو 2018)

السلام عليكم أخواني الأعزاء أعتقد ان سبب العيوب في المكينات والمعدات خاصة بعد تشغيلها وفحصها هو:
1- عيوب تصميمية من الشركة الأم 
2- عند الكمشننج والهايدروتست هناك تاتي العيوب الفردية وهو من صنع المهندس او القائم على الفحص مثل فحص الخطوط والانابيب والمضخات وقلة الخبرة بهذا المجال مثلا يتم تشغيل المضخة ويوجد هناك اوساخ وحديد داخل الخزان مما يؤثر على المضخة ويتلف المروحة والكيسنج 
3- ايظا بعد التشغيل لا توجد الصيانة الدورية ولا التنبئية مما يجعل المعدة او المكينة تتلف قبل العمر الإفتراضي لها . 
وشكرا ..... فاروق رشاد المقطري - اليمن


----------



## werwer1983 (10 مارس 2019)

موضوع جدا مهم


----------



## werwer1983 (10 مارس 2019)

ربنا يوفقك و يجعله بميزان حسناتك


----------



## عايدة شرف (25 مارس 2021)

مشكور اخي الكريم وانا ايضا اريد انا اشارككم موقع حراج السعودية الجديد الإلكتروني المتوفر عبر شبكة الانترنت يمثل العديد من المعارض والفروع لـ اوتوبيب في الكثير من الدول مثل معارض (اوتوبيب السعودية- اوتوبيب العراق- اوتوبيب الكويت- اوتوبيب قطر -اوتوبيب السعودية -اوتوبيب مصر - وغيرها من الدول العربية).. حيث تعمل تلك المواقع الفرعية ومنها السعودية علي توفير اسعار السيارات في السعودية وتقديم سيارات للبيع بمختلف الماركات والانواع من أبرزها من معارض السيارات في السعودية وجميع ماركات السيارات مثل (سيارات هيونداي- سيارات كيا- سيارات هوندا) والذي يقدم ايضا افضل قطع غيار سيارات للبيع في السعودية


----------

